# TPU's Rosetta Milestones and Daily Pie Thread



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

Well guys I thought whilst there's not a massive call for this just yet, maybe making a thread about the daily results might bring in a few more people to the team..  As of today, I've started as well contributing to Rosetta and I'd thought I'd give it a go 

After struggling with Excel being Excel, I've managed to come up with another spreadsheet like I have done with WCG and FAH, to report the daily stats and such   So, here's a list of the links I use for the reports that we have here 

Free-DC Rosetta TPU Team

Boinc Rosetta TPU Team

If anyone wishes to check out the progress of the team, please do   I believe I'm the third member, @mstenholm being the second and @Peter1986C  being the founder of the team 

So without further ado...  Here's the results for Rosetta, 23rd April 2020.....










And now the milestones for the day.....




@mstenholm !!       

As you can see, it's a little team but being TPU, I'm sure both of our members are going crazy doing whatever they can  

So, with that little update, I'll see you all tomorrow for another


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

And now for a quick Rosetta update for the 24th April 2020....









And now for the mliestones....





@ TPU!!           
@phill !! 

Well here's hoping we can get a few more members on the team     It would be great to get some nice muscle behind this  
Thanks to @Peter1986C for putting it out there  

Here's the results for the Rosetta pie for the 25th April 2020.....









And now for the milestones....





@phill !!  
@xvi !!      

Another joiner to the party     Nice one @xvi !!    These work units can drag on for a little while but they seem to give reasonable points...    
Thanks to you all for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2020)

And here's some Rosetta love for the day....  26th April 2020....









And now the milestones for the day...

@phill !!  
@mstenholm !!          
@xvi !!  

Quite a small team for the moment, but we have doubled in size    Great work guys, massive thanks for the support   

Whlist I'm here, in Rosetta, is there a way to uncover your systems we use?  Like WCG with the hidden profiles, is there anything like that with Rosetta??


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 28, 2020)

phill said:


> *Whlist I'm here, in Rosetta, is there a way to uncover your systems we use?  Like WCG with the hidden profiles, is there anything like that with Rosetta??*


https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/forum_thread.php?id=2974 , from the forum, I didn’t try it.


----------



## xvi (Apr 28, 2020)

Curious about it myself now. The option is here (after signing in). Mine was already checked. I can't remember if it asked me in the sign-up process.

Here's the stats page for the PC I have spun up for R@H. It's visible under the user account which can be found under our team page.

All of us have this option enabled, apparently.


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

Here we go for another update to Rosetta Pie for the 27th April 2020....









And now for the milestones....





@phill !!  
@xvi !!           

Another great day for our team     If anyone can introduce a few more to any of our crunching or folding teams, that'll be awesome!!  

Congrats everyone for the great work, we'll see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2020)

The results have been a little funky today, but never the less, here they are ....  Rosetta Pie for the 28th April 2020....









And now for the milestones.....




@ TPU!!                     
@mstenholm !!  
@xvi !!  

Congrats everyone for hitting your next milestone!!     TPU has smashed through on of it's own which is great to see!!    Not bad going I hope @Peter1986C do you think ??  

I'm hoping the stats will be a little better tomorrow...    Until then!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

Here's a small update for the 29th April 2020 for Rosetta Pie.....









And now for the milestones for the day.....





Strange that....  It seems Free-DC not quite caught up from our milestones yesterday....  Did I miss something?? 
Great work everyone and @xvi pushing out in front there quite a bit I see   

And now for yesterdays Rosetta results, here's some pie for the 30th April 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day.....





@phill !!  
@xvi !!         

Amazing effort from our stoner today    Doing really well with this one @xvi !!  
Great work everyone, I'm hoping that some other members can join in with us at some point....   @thebluebumblebee ..... ??   

Now for some stats for the 1st May 2020 for Rosetta  









And now for the milestones of the day....




@mstenholm !!      
@xvi !!  

Great work guys    So nice to see the contributions come through steadily for this project     Hopefully a few more members might join up even if it's to return a couple results every so often


----------



## phill (May 3, 2020)

Right then, let's see where the stats are today for the 2nd May 2020 for the Rosetta Pie  









And now for the milestones of the day....




@ TPU!!         
@phill !! 
@xvi !!  

Another great day guys!!   With the four of us, we are doing rather well I believe   I've got my 6700k crunching away for some of the day, 8 to 12 hours at the moment and I must admit, it seems to be doing rather well as well  I guess if the 3900X feels like it needs a change I can always give it 24 work units to do  
What is everyone else using??   Great work, massive appreciation and as always, a massive thank you!!   

Until tomorrow all


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta pie for the 3rd May 2020.....









And as for the milestones of the day.....





Sadly there where none but there's always tomorrow   
Great efforts by all today!     For the 4 of us, I think we are doing pretty well     Thank you all so much for the contributions!!  

See you tomorrow


----------



## xvi (May 4, 2020)

Well, that took off more than I thought it would. 


phill said:


> What is everyone else using??


A tired and retired Dell PowerEdge 2950 with two Xeon E5430 CPUs and a little ITX box with an i3-4170. Looks like they're going to pull about 4k and 2k PPD respectively.
I'm not sure why the Xeon rig was bucking so badly with points there. I was really surprised it was throwing down the points it was right out of the gate. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 5, 2020)

how is Rosetta different from F@H?


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

I believe it's just another type of folding you can do   I'll find a link, it'll describe it so much better than me 

Rosetta Link

Here's another small update for our little team    4th May 2020 for our Rosetta pie 









And now for the milestones....





@phill !! 
@xvi !!          

Another great day there   Slowly clawing our way up the ranks for team TPU!!      Please keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

Here's some stats update for the Rosetta Pie team for the 5th May 2020....









And now for the milestones for the day....




@xvi !!            

Great work my good sir!!     You'll be flying past me shortly and then knocking on @Peter1986C's door!     Great effort sir, can't wait to see you again  
Good numbers again today guys!! Please do keep it going!!   

I'm kinda surprised that we don't have a few other members attacking this yet.....


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

Well after a long day, here's a quick re-cap for Rosetta Pie for the 6th May 2020....









And now for the milestones....




@ TPU!!!!                      
@phill !!  
@xvi !!  

A darn good day even if I do say so myself    Congrats as well to @xvi as I believe you will probably pass me by in the next day or two with the overall points!!    Not bad for a 4 manned team I think


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2020)

phill said:


> I believe you will probably pass me by in the next day or two with the overall points!!


I may or may not have acquired some temporary hardware to make this happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

Well......   I look forward to it!!  If only I had a board for my Ryzen 2700.....

And now for the Rosetta pie for the 7th May 2020....









And now for the milestones....




@xvi !!             

Getting there @xvi !!     I might need some help with this one!!  
Thanks to all the contributions guys!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

Well here's some Rosetta Pie for the 8th May 2020....









And now for the milestones for the day......





@ TPU!!!!           
@mstenholm !!!!  
@phill !!!!  
@xvi !!!!  

Another great day guys, another milestone surpassed!!    All of us up on the board this evening but Peter!!  I guess that's allowed as we are a little bit behind his score      I'm pretty sure @xvi won't be too long before he's up near him tho........  

Awesome support from you all as always!!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 9, 2020)

I only run 2 threads atm on a machine that is use for other things as well when I am not at work. I won't be at "max output" for the time being. And xvi has got a monster cruncher running IIRC so he is bound to catch up at some point in the near future.


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2020)

SCC has stopped and my 3900X and a 2700X are now part-time Rosetta. My worn out laptop (2520) is strugling so I let it finish what it has downloaded and retire it untill next winter.


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> I only run 2 threads atm on a machine that is use for other things as well when I am not at work. I won't be at "max output" for the time being. And xvi has got a monster cruncher running IIRC so he is bound to catch up at some point in the near future.



I've just had a nose at what xvi has running with it and it's not doing bad   My 'issue' is that I don't run anything 24/7, so my numbers won't ever be maxed   I think any time I've let it run on my 3900X, I've just let it do 24 units and then stopped it, my 6700k that I've got it running under at the moment is only doing about 8 to 12 hours a day, these units seem to have a long run time but that's ok, I try and let it complete at least a set of 8 a day if I can, I will leave it do more...



mstenholm said:


> SCC has stopped and my 3900X and a 2700X are now part-time Rosetta. My worn out laptop (2520) is strugling so I let it finish what it has downloaded and retire it untill next winter.


I gave up with laptops, since we switched over to a different model at work, the previous one I had took ages doing anything and with a 2C 4T CPU it was barely making 1k a day...  I don't think even efficiency sake it was that great..  I did run it for a little while on my 6700'k' laptop but that thing just ran hot and didn't give massive scores, so I retired that   I've plenty of other kit I'd prefer to use and can tweak, overclock or do whatever with other than just running a laptop  
All my Ryzen and Intel CPUs just run everything apart from ARP on the Intel kit..  The servers are too power hungry for me to leave on to get a work unit that can take upwards of a day to complete on those CPUs.  In comparison, the Ryzen CPUs seem to manage it in about half the time.... Impressive stuff


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

Right here goes for another quick update for our Rosetta Pie squad...  Stats for the 9th May 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day...




@mstenholm !!!!          
@xvi !!!!  

I that new combi @xvi is working well!!   Congrats on the milestones guys, hopefully we'll see you back here again soon 
Great work to you all contributing   Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

A bit later than planned but here's some results for the 10th May 2020 for Rosetta Pie...









And now for the milestones for the day....




@ TPU!!  
@mstenholm !!  
@phill !!    

Great day everyone    Can tell someone has put some power into their rigs of late    See you soon


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

And now for my last update for the day but certainly not the least...  Rosetta Pie for the 11th May 2020....









And now for the stoners of the day.....




@ TPU!!!!  
@mstenholm !!!!             

A great milestone there for @mstenholm !!    Congrats on hitting 100k man!!    I'm hoping to have passed that one myself now as well....  
Great work from TPU as it's now surpassed 750,000 points!!  Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## xvi (May 13, 2020)

phill said:


> I've just had a nose at what xvi has running with it and it's not doing bad


I didn't really consider my hardware old until I started worrying about PPD again. When I fired them up, I started to realize they're getting a bit long in the tooth. The combined PPD is decent, but there's definitely a lot of hardware working for it.
I'd like to replace my i3-4170 box with an AMD rig, but I think I'll wait for the 4000-series before I weigh my options.
The i7-6700 is my work PC, the i7-6700K is my laptop (with an English Breakfast airflow mod). The server is definitely ancient and makes the rest of the gear feel more modern to me, but it certainly feels like a wooden club compared to mstenholm's surgical Ryzen scalpels.


phill said:


> I did run it for a little while on my 6700'k' laptop but that thing just ran hot and didn't give massive scores


Sager/Clevo/Eurocom? I've got mine undervolted by 0.1v and bumped up to 4.2GHz but it's still spitting fire out the back, yeah.


----------



## phill (May 13, 2020)

Here's our small teams up date for the Rosetta Pie for the 12th May 2020....










And now for the milestones of the day!!  




@ TPU!!          
@phill !!  
@xvi !!  

We'll be hitting that million point milestone by the end of the weekend I'm sure!!    Great work everyone!!     These work units are a touch long but they do seem to be fairly good rewarding units, so works ok I guess   

See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

And now for the Rosetta Pie for the 13th May 2020!!









And now for the milestones of our Rosetta team....




@ TPU!!           
@mstenholm !!  

Congrats to everyone surpassing their milestones today!!    Very great work there guys!!   Can't wait to pass this 1m points marker and I wonder if anyone else will join us.....


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

xvi said:


> I didn't really consider my hardware old until I started worrying about PPD again. When I fired them up, I started to realize they're getting a bit long in the tooth. The combined PPD is decent, but there's definitely a lot of hardware working for it.
> I'd like to replace my i3-4170 box with an AMD rig, but I think I'll wait for the 4000-series before I weigh my options.
> The i7-6700 is my work PC, the i7-6700K is my laptop (with an English Breakfast airflow mod). The server is definitely ancient and makes the rest of the gear feel more modern to me, but it certainly feels like a wooden club compared to mstenholm's surgical Ryzen scalpels.
> 
> Sager/Clevo/Eurocom? I've got mine undervolted by 0.1v and bumped up to 4.2GHz but it's still spitting fire out the back, yeah.


Apologies there @xvi ...  I was waiting for a thread update from the legandary w1zzard 

I've gone slightly along the lines of not so much the PPD but the wattage efficiency with any of the crunching I'm doing..  I don't mind having my EVGA SR-2 running but sucking away 330w+ or something and not doing much is frustrating especially when things take so long to complete on them   It's a massive shame as I love the hardware (one reason why I keep hold of it) but these Ryzen's are on another level...

As you might have noticed in one of the WCG threads I've updated one of the threads and the 3900X I have seems to sip power at full load with all 24 threads going along and now thankfully, it's not going past 60C under the 100% load...

I need to go tweak my two 1700X's as they are just set to stock and well, they need to be tweaked!  

My 6700k for my laptop was in a HP laptop, it wasn't good..  I couldn't change or do anything with the RAM or locking the CPUs at a higher speed so I just gave up with it.  Left it hit a 1m points and turned it off lol  (something like that)


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2020)

phill said:


> I've gone slightly along the lines of not so much the PPD but the wattage efficiency with any of the crunching I'm doing..


Yeah, I've been leaning that direction quite a bit too. Most machines I have going now are plugged in somewhere that utilities are included, so I don't mind as much. Even with free power, I still try to keep it reasonable. The dual Xeon is the only exception just because it's still got some grunt.
On the topic of power efficiency, I've just fired up a little NUC with a Pentium J4205 in it. I've got it churning away on WCG right now to see what PPD it can do, but it's currently pulling 12.5w from the wall while maintaining ~2.25GHz on all cores, so I'm expecting a nice result. I'm pretty excited to see how that goes, actually.


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

I've got to the point @xvi that I'd rather keep fewer machines running that can produce some ok to decent results rather than just struggle and take days to complete a single result.  The two servers I have take over 24 to 30 hours if not more to complete one of the Africa project units, as I don't often (if at all) run them for more than 10 hours a day (and that's only if the sun is out!!) they won't get much done.  So I'm just sticking with things until they do get to the point of taking far too long for something.

Kinda reminds me of back in 2006 when I had a Epia VIA CPU setup and used it as my 'server' at home.  My god that thing was terribly slow...  Used to take 4 days I think to complete a work unit!!   That was back in 2006 or so as well, I guess they where a lot smaller then than they are now


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

And now for some Rosetta results from the 14th May 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day.....




@ TPU!!                          

Great effort guys!!    Wonder if we can surpass a million points before Monday??!!  
Awesome effort!!  Thank you!!


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2020)

Anyone else get the feeling that Rosetta is a little less friendly at sharing resources than WCG? I can usually run WCG in the background without really noticing it but Rosetta seems like it's making things a bit slower.


phill said:


> Wonder if we can surpass a million points before Monday??!!


If not, it won't be for a lack of trying.


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

xvi said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that Rosetta is a little less friendly at sharing resources than WCG? I can usually run WCG in the background without really noticing it but Rosetta seems like it's making things a bit slower.
> 
> If not, it won't be for a lack of trying.


It's definitely a bit of a resource hog..  Couple of times now I've seen my 6700k using up to 9GB of RAM with it's 8 threads running just this through Linux..  





Does seem to spit out some good points for the work units though


----------



## mstenholm (May 15, 2020)

phill said:


> It's definitely a bit of a resource hog..  Couple of times now I've seen my 6700k using up to 9GB of RAM with it's 8 threads running just this through Linux..
> 
> View attachment 155374
> 
> Does seem to spit out some good points for the work units though


I will have to learn how to grab a screen shot in Linux. My 16 GB/16 thread combi has come to a halt and my 16 GB/14 thread WCG plus two GPUs folding had more than one stops that only could be re-solved with an on/off. Similar for the 24 thread/16 GB. I have to limit the number of running Rosetta WUs. Well it keeps me on my toes


----------



## phill (May 16, 2020)

@mstenholm The only thing that I can suggest is that for at least each thread you have, make sure you have at least 1GB of RAM in the system (just goes in general as well I find..)....  I'm rather glad I bought the 5 sets of 32GB sets when I did...  They seem to be proving their worth


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

And now for the Rosetta Pie update for the 15th May 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day......





@ TPU!!                           
@mstenholm !!  
@xvi !!   

Congrats to our team for surpassing 950,000 points for our Rosetta cause!!    Awesome work everyone!!   @mstenholm and @xvi congrats on that 200,000 point marker as well    Really great stuff!!    I'll hopefully be behind you at some point!!  

Hopefully tomorrow then should have us over the 1m point marker and with our newest member @Boatvan we'll get to 2m points even faster    Massive thanks to you sir for contributing and joining the team!!


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

And last but certainly not least, we have the Rosetta pie for the 16th May 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day....




@ TPU!!!                           
@Boatvan !!  

Amazing!!    As predicted as well, we'd be over the million points marker before the end of the weekend     And to top it off we have another member join, @Boatvan ...  How amazing it willl be!!  

Bit earlier than last night, so I'm going to make like a tree and get out of here!!   

Massive thanks guys for the support!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

Well here goes for the 17th May 2020 for the Rosetta Pie....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Boatvan !!           
@mstenholm !!  

Amazing efforts from our stoners today and our very small team in general    I couldn't ask for more than what everyone is doing, amazing work and support from you all, so thank you    Waiting for tomorrows results


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

Thought I'd have a change and so WCG can wait for the update today  Rosetta for the 18th May 2020...





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Boatvan !!         

Congrats to our own @Boatvan for passing his next milestone!!    Great work as always from @mstenholm for his first place today...  Great work from everyone for that matter!!    I'll hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

And now for some Rosetta Pie for the 19th May 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU!!                         
@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !! 

Another great day for our little team here with Rosetta    We seem to be flying along which is awesome!!    Great work and efforts everyone, TPU spirit is here as always


----------



## phill (May 22, 2020)

Sadly for the 20th May 2020, the stats haven't updated correctly or something has happened as Free-DC doesn't seem to have updated since Wednesday 

 Rosetta@Home - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Thu May 21, 18:23:37 2020 BST
Data Updated : Wed May 20, 19:30:29 2020 BST
Current Time: Fri May 22, 00:45:54 2020 BST

If they ever do, I'll grab whatever I can and update as always  

I'm pretty sure today as been as busy as all of them!!   Thanks for the support guys!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Well here goes, Rosetta Pie for the 21st May 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day....




@ TPU!!                            
@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !!  

Great work everyone     I believe we have two days put into one here.... lol
Still, a load more milestones, more points and of course more pie to eat    Outstanding work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 22nd May 2020....









And now for the stoners of the day....




@phill !!    
@xvi !!  

Great work to everyone contributing today    It seems our Rosetta team has now gained another member, @om3n- ??!!  I'm not sure if they are a member of TPU forums, but hopefully they'll be able to join up and introduce themselves   

Great work as always guys, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 24, 2020)

Well here goes for the 23rd May 2020 for some Rosetta Pie....









And now for the mliestones for the day....





@ TPU!!               
@om3n- ??!!  
@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !!  

Great work to everyone and nice one for our newest member, @om3n- for getting second place for the day as well    Very good work!!   
Great scores as always guys, massive thanks and respect


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

And here we have some Rosetta Pie stats for the 24th May 2020....









And now for the milestones....





@om3n- !!         
@Peter1986C !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !!  

Massive congrats to all of our members hitting their milestones today    Really great work indeed guys!!  With only 6 members we seem to be doing rather well indeed!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

Well here goes for our catch up for the 25th May 2020 for our Rosetta Pie stats....









And now for the milestones!!......




@ TPU!!               

Amazing efforts guys    Brilliant work


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

And now for the final one of the day, Rosetta Pie for the 26th May 2020....









And now for the milestones!!.....




@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !!  

Great work there from our two stoners of the day!!    Amazing work and efforts both of you!  Can say thank you enough times!!  However, I hope to see you both again soon


----------



## Peter1986C (May 28, 2020)

Because of the WCG challenge, I changed BOINC to run WCG again (only allowing OpenPandemics) alongside Rosetta. My output for the latter project might suffer a bit because of that.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for a quick Rosetta Pie update for the 27th May 2020....









And now for any milestones .......




@ TPU!!!!           

Great work everyone    As a side project for people to do, I think this has been going along really well!!    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Well lets see how things are going for our small Rosetta team for the share of the Pie for 28th May 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@mstenholm !!     

Great work there my good sir!!   

Great scores everyone!!  Really great day as always!!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

Here comes some more stats for our Rosetta team, stats for the 29th May 2020...










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Boatvan !!             

Great work Mr @Boatvan !!    Thank you so much for your support with the team!!  
Great work to everyone else as well, with our 5 members we seems to be still doing a massive amount


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie loving for the 30th May 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@ TPU!!           

Great efforts everyone    We do have an amazing bunch of people on this site


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

Well guys, last update for today, Rosetta Pie for the 31st May 2020....









And now here comes the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@phill !!    

Great work for hitting those next milestones...  @mstenholm you're flying away!!    Congrats mate!!
Well guys there we go for the day!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok.... Keep safe guys!!


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

Well everyone, here's some Rosetta Pie for the 1st June 2020 for you....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@xvi !!             

Great work my good man!!    Can't wait to see you again soon  
Great day everyone as always, thank you so much for your contributions!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

A quick update for the Rosetta Pie from the 2nd June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!.....




@ TPU!!                              
@Boatvan !!  
@mstenholm !!  

Amazing work everyone for surpassing their next milestone!!   
We are doing so well for the fact there's only 6 of us contributing!!    So proud to be part of this team!!  

Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Right here goes for a quick update for Rosetta Pie for the 3rd June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners??......





Umm...  Sadly no one today but then I suppose it can't always be Christmas every day now can it??  

Great efforts and jobs guys, outstanding support as always


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 4th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!  
@mstenholm !!               

Great efforts today everyone and can't believe we are nearly hitting on the doors of 2 million points already!!    Massive respect!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

Well here goes guys...  Rosetta Pie for the 5th June 2020....









And now for the stones and milestones for the day.....




@Boatvan !!               

Great work @Boatvan for hitting your next milestone!!    Really great work there!!  I'm sure we'll see you back here soon for the next one     As always everyone, great work supporting our very small team in Rosetta


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

Here we go for another quick Rosetta update!!  Stats for the 6th June 2020....









And milestones for the day...




@mstenholm !!                 

Great work there sir!!    Flying along through those milestones aren't you?!!   Please keep it up!!  Great work to everyone else contributing today     I'm hoping in time we'll have a few more members contributing to this


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

Here comes a quick update for the 7th June 2020 for the Rosetta Pie....









And now for the stoners of the day...




@ TPU!!                   

Amazing effort and work everyone!!    Our little team here is doing very well indeed  
Massive thanks for the contributions and the support everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

And here goes for the Rosetta Pie for the 8th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day?.....




@Boatvan !!               
@mstenholm !!  

Many congrats to our stoners today     That's two out of two milestones for you both...  What's the chances of doing 3 for 3??.....    Great work guys!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie for the 9th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




Sadly no stoners today but there's always tomorrow!! 

Great work today guys!!  Very nice scores!!    Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2020)

Here's some stats for the 10th June 2020 for the Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!                               
@mstenholm !!  

Amazing efforts guys    Another day goes by and we are making up great ground     See you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

Here we go for our daily doze of Rosetta Pie Stats!!  Results for the 11th June 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??.....





@phill !!  

Not worth mentioning that loony, so moving on!!  

Great work guys, really great work today    Our little team of 5 members doing well


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2020)

Here goes for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 12th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!           

Should have guessed this young man would have been on the milestones page for today      Great work my good sir!!    3 of us today but hopefully a few more tomorrow    Great efforts to you guys!!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Well here's a quick update for the Rosetta Pie for the 13th June 2020....









And next we have our milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!       

@mstenholm this is becoming a habit!!    Great work sir!!  Maybe see you again tomorrow?? ...... 
Nice work guys!!    Please keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Well who's up for some Rosetta pie update for the 14th June 2020??....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  
Nice work everyone, @mstenholm see you in the milestones for the first 1m tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta pie stats update for the 15th June 2020...









And as for the milestones and stoners of the day.....




@mstenholm !!       
@xvi !!  

Great work guys, nice milestones today!!   @mstenholm great work in being the first of the team to hit 1m points!!    I wish I could give out prizes but I'm afraid it'll just have to be my congrats and a few smilies for the moment    Apologies


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

Well here goes then for some Rosetta Pie for the 16th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one here today but there's always tomorrow  
Amazing contribution there today @mstenholm !!    Amazing work!!   See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

Another quick Rosetta Pie update for the 17th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!       

It's not taking you very long Mr @mstenholm sir to be hitting these milestones is it??!!  One every other day?  Awesome work my friend!!   

So see you tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

Well here goes for some Rosetta Pie for the 18th June 2020....









And now for some milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Great work everyone    Our little team of 4 today is doing very well    Special thanks to @mstenholm for such a huge contribution as always


----------



## Bow (Jun 20, 2020)

I added this project on 1 machine, if I get time this weekend I will get it on the others


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie for the 19th June 2020....

*





*

And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work from @mstenholm and @xvi today   If @Bow can make a few contributions as well, that'll be awesome!!    Thank you @Bow for joining!!    See you tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

Well here goes for another Rosetta Pie day, 20th June 2020!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!               

Great to have you on board @Bow!!  Many thanks for your contribution here!!  

Great work as always guys, see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 21st June 2020...









And now for the days milestones and stoners....




@mstenholm !!  
@Bow !!  
@Arjai !!  

We also have another new starter with the Rosetta, welcome @Arjai !!    Many thanks for joining mate!!

Some more good milestones as always guys, massive thanks!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2020)

I put one of my i3 2120's to work. It is currently running 4 Rosetta's then 4 wcg's and repeat. I figured it can't hurt, no? Also, they are doing some research on Covid 19, if I remember. So, not sure what else they do but, more research for the Human Malware, the better, right?


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Arjai said:


> I put one of my i3 2120's to work. It is currently running 4 Rosetta's then 4 wcg's and repeat. I figured it can't hurt, no? Also, they are doing some research on Covid 19, if I remember. So, not sure what else they do but, more research for the Human Malware, the better, right?


Great to have you on board @Arjai !!    Have you been having any issues or anyone for that matter, with getting any work units for Rosetta at all??  @mstenholm did you mention you where having issues as well??


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Great to have you on board @Arjai !!    Have you been having any issues or anyone for that matter, with getting any work units for Rosetta at all??  @mstenholm did you mention you where having issues as well??


Yes I did. There is a problem with supply. Apparently it happens from time to time.


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2020)

That's fine, 6700k is on to WCG for a little while


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2020)

And now for some Rosetta Pie for the 22nd June 2020....










And now for the milestones of the day...





@ TPU!!  
@phill  
@Bow !!  
@Arjai !!  

Amazing effects to everyone involved with the team we have here    Outstanding guys!!    Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

Here's a quick Rosetta Pie update for 23rd June 2020!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Yeah, very sure we can tell there were issues with Rosetta yesterday!!   Great job for those with some points, hopefully tomorrow will be better for the team


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

Here's some stats for the Rosetta team for the 24th June 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day??.....




@Bow !!              

Great work from our stoner and massive thanks to everyone contributing today   It's been a little weird with the work units not coming down but hopefully that'll be behind us for a bit!  See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie stats for the the 25th June 2020...









And now for the milestones for the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Another good day today   I've been having issues trying to download some of the work units of late..  Has anyone else been getting any issues at all?  Great work as always @mstenholm, you're flying along as always


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's some stats for the 26th June 2020 for Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones for the day??.....




@mstenholm !!                   

Great work to our only stoner today    Great work my good man!!    See you again tomorrow??   
Nice work guys    Is anyone else getting any issues with getting any work units with Rosetta still?


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Well here we go for a quick Rosetta update as well, stats for the 27th June 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Bow !!             
@Arjai !!  

Great work guys on hitting the milestones today   I'm surprised @mstenholm isn't here as well today   
Another great turn out for the daily numbers for Rosetta, even with the 5 of us contributing, we have done very well indeed    Please do keep up the great work all of you.  We wouldn't be in this position without each and everyone of us  

See you tomorrow all


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

And here comes some Rosetta Pie stats for the 28th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@Bow !!             
@Arjai !!  

Great work from our two stoners today and thanks to everyone who's contributed to the Rosetta team    Great work guys, see you tomorrow with some luck


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 29th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!            
@Arjai !!  

Well done to our stoners breaking their next milestone    Had a better day today with 5 members returning results so thank you all who have managed to contribute  
This little team is awesome!!    Well done all!!  See you tomorrow hopefully


----------



## phill (Jul 1, 2020)

And now on to our Rosetta Pie stats for the 30th June 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@mstenholm !!                 
@Bow !!  
@Arjai !!  

Great work from our stoners today and for the team as well    Great efforts by all and @mstenholm leading the way again!!    Great effort mate!!
See you all tomorrow with some luck!! : D  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie for the 1st July 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!.....




@Bow !!            
@Arjai !!  

Great work guys    We'll all hopefully see you again soon   
Thanks to everyone contributing    I hope that @Peter1986C is happier seeing us climb up those rankings very quickly now there's a few more of us regularly contributing 

See you all tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Well here goes for another Rosetta update for the 2nd July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!            
@Arjai !!  

Congrats to our two stoners for the day    Great work guys!!
A massive effort from @mstenholm , thank you for that mate!!    Awesome efforts everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

Here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 3rd July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day......




@mstenholm !!               
@Bow !!  

Great work guys!!    Massive contribution from @mstenholm as always, thank you man!!   @Bow is getting close on your heels there I think  

I hope everryone is doing well and is alright as always     Stay safe and crunching guys!!


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2020)

How about a Rosetta update for the 4th July 2020??.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly today we have no one, but there's always tomorrow  
Amazing efforts from @mstenholm and @Bow again being out top two highest contributors!!  Very nice work guys!!  

See you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

Here we go for an update for the 5th July 2020 for the Rosetta Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@ TPU!!           
@phill !!  

Amazing effort guys!!    3 million points for the Rosetta TPU team!!    I hope that @Peter1986C is very happy and proud like myself for this achievement!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

And now for the 6th July 2020 for our lovely Rosetta Pie stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@mstenholm !!  

Great work my good sir!!    Great effort and massive contributions as always!!  Can't thank you enough for the massive support you give this amazing forum     Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta updates for the 7th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!          

Well done mate for the milestone    Our Rosetta team is going very well indeed   
Great work to our members    Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2020)

Here we go for an update with our Rosetta crunching team for TPU...  Stats for the 8th July 2020......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!                   
@Bow !!  

Congrats to the stoners today guys   @mstenholm going along very well indeed!!    Congrats @Bow, great stuff!!   

I hope that everyone is doing well and is all right


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

Apologies guys, but I'm not sure these stats will be 100% updated as normal, hopefully they aren't too far off though....  Rosetta stats for the 9th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Great work everyone!!  I was a numpty and left it crunching on WCG most of the day and since these work units are like 8 hours + for my 6700k more often than not, I don't believe I got any returned the last time the stats were updated   Same as all the stats within Free-DC, they not updated at all today 

Great work though everyone, solid contributions as always I know!!    See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 10th July 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners for today but there's always tomorrow   
A great day everyone, some really great numbers there    If you've any suggestions for the data layout, please drop a line here!!  

Great work everyone!!    Our little team is soldiering on at the best of time..  Many congrats to @mstenholm and @Arjai for hitting their next milestones!!

Nice one guys!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 11th July 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!       
@Arjai !!  

Great work everyone!!    Our little team is soldiering on at the best of time..  Many congrats to @mstenholm and @Arjai for hitting their next milestones!!

Nice one guys!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

Well here goes for a quick update for the Rosetta Pie for the 12th July 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work though guys, nice turn out today and congrats to @mstenholm as always for being the guy with the most points    We seem to be climbing up the rankings very well with Rosetta, so if we can get any further members, it'll be even better 

Many thanks for the support guys!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

And now for some Rosetta pie for the 13th July 2020!!










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@mstenholm !!                   

Now mate, can you make it three for three?!?!  Well done on the milestones!!  Massive contribution as always @mstenholm !!  

Great work everyone, doing so well with our small team, it's a massive pleasure to be part of the team!!    Massive  to you all


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

And now for a little more of an update, here comes Rosetta Pie for the 14th July 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day......!!




@ TPU!!                       

Excellent work everyone     Another milestone surpassed for our small but amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

And here's some Rosetta Pie for the 15th July 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Bow !!             

Great work to our stoner @Bow !!    Great effort mate, nice work!!
Great to see all the contributions as well today, nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

Apologies for the late update everyone, here's some numbers from the 16th July 2020 for our Rosetta Pie...









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!                 
@Arjai !!  

Great work to our stoners and @mstenholm for being the number 1 in the team right now!!    Doing amazing things even with only 5 members, so if we ever gain a few more, we'll be even better    Hopefully see you again tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 17th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@phill !!  

Good numbers today everyone     I believe we are near the top 900 teams now in the many of Rosetta Pie teams!!     According to Rosetta @ Home, Boinc, we are 904th out of 12419....  That's rather decent if you ask me!!  

Hopefully everyone is doing well and is ok, hopefully we'll see everyone again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

And here's some Rosetta Pie for the 18th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Well done guys for the support of the team!  We are cooking with gas I'm sure!!    Doing really well and getting some great scores for the day    Please do keep up the great work!!    See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

And now for Rosetta Pie for the 19th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work as always guys, great support as always    I'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

And here goes for some Rosetta pie for the 20th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Our small team is doing so very well, couldn't be more pleased at how our team is doing with Rosetta     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hopefully everyone has slightly less cabin fever now and is doing well    See you hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

And now for a quick Rosetta update for the 21st July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Great support from everyone as always    Thank you guys!!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

And here goes for the Rosetta Pie for the 22nd July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Bow !!         

Big congrats on the milestone @Bow !!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon!!
Same goes to the rest of the members contributing today, awesome result!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2020)

Now here's some up to date, Rosetta Pie for the 23rd July 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!!!                                    

Well done everyone for the support and the contributions to this small but amazingly great team!!     Great numbers everyone    We are doing brilliantly here today!!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2020)

And now we have some stats for the 24th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great support guys, thank you!!   See you tomorrow hopefully


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

Here goes for some Rosetta Pie for the 25th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Arjai !!             

Great work man!!    We'll hopefully see you here again soon     Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 26th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@phill 

Great work everyone    Amazing effort and support for our little team, brilliant    Hopefully I'll see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

And now for some quick update for the 27th July 2020 for our Rosetta pie...









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work guys, great support as always!!  Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

Well here's an update for the Rosetta Pie for the 28th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!  

Many thanks as always to our few members who are supporting this team, can't thank you enough guys    Hopefully, I'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

Well guys, here's a quick update for the Rosetta Pie for the 29th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@mstenholm !!               
@Bow !!   

Great work to our two stoners today, massive well done to @mstenholm for hitting 2.5m points for Rosetta and for @Bow for hitting 300,000 points!!   
Great support as always guys, thank you so much for the support with Rosetta   

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta pie for the 30th July 2020......









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





Sadly for today there's no one, but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing efforts guys, well done and thank you as always


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie for the 31st July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly there's no one today, but there's always tomorrow   
Great work guys for the results today, awesome effort as always    Thank you all for the contributions, we might be a very small team, but we have the heart of a lion


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

Well here goes for our Rosetta Pie for the 1st August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones yesterday but there'a always tomorrow   
Great effort guys, the results are amazing as always    Please do keep up the great work


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

Well here goes for the 2nd August 2020 for the Rosetta Pie...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners today, but then, there's always tomorrow  
Hopefully everyone is doing well and is alright, thanks to our small but amazing and special team here at TPU


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

And now here comes some Rosetta Pie for the 3rd August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU !! !!                                        
@Arjai !!  

Amazing efforts guys, we have managed to surpass the 4.5 million point marker and we have a stoner, @Arjai for the day too!!     Much greatness all in one day, I love it!!   

Great work everyone and I hope to see you dropping by tomorrow for another update     Until then...


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta pie for the 4th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly, no one today but there's always tomorrow  

As always guys, great support from you all and what a day we have    Impressive as always    Thank you all


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's some Rosetta Pie for the 5th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@phill !!  

Great work as always guys, thank you for the support as always


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2020)

Here we go guys, here's our stats for the 6th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day......
@Bow !!       

Amazing effort there for our only stoner today @Bow ..  We hope that we will be able to see you again soon @Bow   
A massive thank you's to everyone who is contributing to this small but amazing team    Look forward to seeing you around tomorrow for another days catchup


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Here's a small update for our Rosetta Pie team for the 7th August 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always hope for tomorrow  

Great work everyone, the team is pulling some decent numbers and is doing a grand job     I hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Well here's some Rosetta Pie for the 8th August 2020...  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Congrats everyone for a great day for our Rosetta team     Another good solid day as always   I wonder if we will be able to get 10 regular members at some point contributing to this team??....  The more the merrier after all I think   

Can't thank everyone enough for the support in this team.  I might start putting out a few posts here and there for some extra help/support from the forum, see if anyone wishes to join   Congrats and many thanks as always!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2020)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie for the 9th August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

As for the support as well, thank you guys   Our small team is thundering along, it's awesome


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

And now for todays Rosetta Pie stats for the 10th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing work everyone, great contributions as always    I hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Here we go for a quick Rosetta Pie update for the 11th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners for today sadly, but there's always tomorrow  

As always, cracking contributions from everyone    Thank you all so much for the support!!  Hopefully we'll see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

Well here we go again then...  Rosetta Pie for the 12th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day!! .....





Well sadly, no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing effort guys, thank you for the support and help for our small team


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie update for the 13th August 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!               

Great work there @Bow !!    We'll hopefully see you again soon!!  
As always guys, thank you for the contributions today     I hope everyone is doing well and ok


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2020)

Here we go for our weird and wonderful update for Rosetta Pie for the 14th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always tomorrow....  
Thanks for the contributions guys, very much appreciated for our small team here   Thank you for the continued support   I'll hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

Now with all the crazy happening with Free-DC at the moment, here's having a go with Rosetta Pie for the 15th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   

Here's hoping we can get back our few other members whenever they can re-join us, but for now, we are still 3 strong, making some great numbers, so I thank you for the help and the continued support still   And on that note, hopefully I'll see you back here tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

And how about some Rosetta Pie update for the 16th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@phill !!  

Great efforts guys    I think today the stats have joined two days together..  Free-DC has been acting up a little of late and I'm not sure why....  But still   Hopefully tomorrow, it'll sort its life out again   Thank you for the continued support, can't thank you all enough  

Hopefully I'll see you back here, same place at some point, hopefully sooner than now


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

Here goes for the Rosetta Pie for the 17th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow so, you never know  

Great work as always guys, our little team is soldiering on as always    Massive thanks to @Bow and @mstenholm for their big support with this project!   Take care guys, see you hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

And now here's some stats for teh Rosetta Pie for the 18th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today, but there is always tomorrow   
Great work guys, thank you for the support with this work unit... I will look forward to seeing you again tomorrow    Take care all


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 19th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Bow !!  Well done mate!!    Great work as always!!  You'll be passing me in no time   

Great contributions as always guys, thank you as always    Hopefully see you here again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 20th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....




@ TPU!!                             

Amazing effort everyone     TPU has now passed the 5,000,000 point marker for Rosetta!!    Outstanding!!  

Great support as always guys, thank you for the contributions and time!!    I hope to see you again tomorrow with another update


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Well here goes for some Rosetta pie update for the 21st August 2020....





*

*

And now for the stoners and milestones of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  
Great effort as always here guys, briliant work!!     I hope everyone is alright and taking care of themselves


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for the Rosetta Pie for the 22nd August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   
Thank you both for all the hard work and effort with running this for TPU    Can't thank you enough....            
Will hopefully see you both again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for some Rosetta Pie for the 23rd August 2020!!









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!                 

Great work there mate!!    You are flying along!!    I hope to see you again soon  
Awesome effort all   I hope to see you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2020)

Here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 24th August 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great efforts as always guys, massive thanks for the support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2020)

Here's a stats update for the Rosetta Pie for the 25th August 2020....









And now for the days milestones and stoners....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Great support as always guys, thank you so much!!   I hope that your all well and doing ok    I'll hopefully see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Now for a bit of an update with Rosetta Pie for the 26th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !!  
@Bow !!      

So congrats to our only stoner of today, @Bow, great work mate!!    Thank you for the continued support as always !!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

And now here we go for the 27th August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners  for the day...



 

Sadly no one today, but there always tomorrow!!  Great support guys!! Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

And now for the final update, tonight!!     28th August 2020 for the Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great work guys for the support!!  We just are the team that keeps on going!!    Hopefully we'll see you tomorrow whenever it happen


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Well here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 29th August 2020!! 









And now for the milestones and stoners....





No one sadly today, but there's always tomorrow  

I'm not sure if I could have managed anything closer to 5000 points for the day or what but, glad I got to my target for the day     Great work both, thank you so much for the support as well    I'll hopefully see you both again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

Now here we go for some stats for the 30th August 2020 for Rosetta Pie!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   
Many thanks guys for the continued support as always, we might only be three strong in this team for the moment, but we are doing so very well!!    Thank you !!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

Rosetta stats for the 31st August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work guys as always    Thank you for your continued support with this small project!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2020)

Well here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 1st September 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow or the next day  

Nice one guys for the continued support, couldn't do this without you!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

Now here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 2nd September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!





Sadly no one there today, but there's always tomorrow   

Great support guys as always     Soon @Bow you'll be flying past me!!   Great work!!    Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

Well here goes for the Rosetta Pie for the 3rd September 2020 guys and gals...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!                                   
@Bow !!  

Great work guys, we are really doing well with this Rosetta crunch and even with 3 members just smokin' along!    Awesome and much respect!!  Thank you both so much for the contributions!!    Hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Here's a quick run down for the Rosetta Pie 4th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one on our milestone to but there's always tomorrow   

Awesome efforts and great work as always


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Well here's another update for the Rosetta Pie for the 5th September 2020...









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !!  

Great support as always today both    Outstanding work and contributions as always    Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

And here goes for the 6th September 2020 for a Rosetta Pie update...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  
Great contributions as always guys, thank you so much for supporting TPU !!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2020)

And here we have the Rosetta Pie stats for the 7th September 2020....









And now for the days milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work guys!!  Thank you for your continued support with Rosetta    I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2020)

Here's some stats for the 8th September 2020 for the Rosetta Pie...









And now for the days milestones and stoners...





Nice work guys, great support and contributions as always    Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2020)

Here goes for a quick Rosetta Pie update, for the 9th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   

Great support as always guys, thank you so much!!    Will hopefully see you tomorrow after again!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

Now here we go for Rosetta Pie for the 10th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Bow !!             

Now long now @Bow and you'll be flying past me!!     Great work mate, hope that you can carry it on!!     Thanks to you both for contributing to our very small but awesome Rosetta team    Hopefully we'll see you both tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2020)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie for the 11th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great support as always guys, very happy and in awe    Massive thanks for the contributions still


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Here goes for a brief Rosetta Pie update for the 12th September 2020....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Keep up the great work gents    Outstanding support as always from you both!!    I hope to see you both again tomorrow    Great efforts all!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Here we go for another Rosetta Pie update for the 13th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...




@mstenholm !!                

Congrats to our stoner    Nice one mate!!   
Another good day for us, flying along we are!!  I think I might have to start getting some more cores on this one lol!!  The 6700k is ok but it's lacking a few cores I think.....

Hopefully see you here again tomorrow guys


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2020)

Hold my beer, I'm going to try something


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 14th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@phill !!  

Great work from our members today, going strong as ever!!  
Looking forward to seeing what you've got plannned @Bow !!    Good solid results today guys, ever impressed and much respect!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 15th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    I'm sure @Bow will be right behind me very shortly!!  
Great contributions as always guys, thank you so much for the support as always!!  Hopefully I'll see you here again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

Here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 16th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always another day  

Great work everyone!!    Our little team of 3 is doing wonders!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

And here goes for the 17th September 2020 for Rosetta Pie...  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!                                
@Bow  !!  

Great work to the team and to @Bow for hitting his next milestone!!    What did you do Bow?!?!  

Hopefully see you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## Bow (Sep 18, 2020)

I shut down WCG and only ran Rosetta, added both of my kids PC's and an old lap top.  Have another old lap top to try and get going this weekend.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

For a moment there i thought it's the Rosetta Stone ...and i thought i should warn you about one of those OPUS DEI monk assassins (from Da vinci Code movie) coming to take you out


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2020)

I try to stay away from laptops and folding, they tend to get a little toasty     That said when I lost signal and forgot to up the fans at home whilst I was at work, my GPUs whilst doing some folding did manage to hit 91C for a little while... 

I suppose it beats using a heatgun at least??   



Bubster said:


> For a moment there i thought it's the Rosetta Stone ...and i thought i should warn you about one of those OPUS DEI monk assassins (from Da vinci Code movie) coming to take you out


I've got to watch those films!!  
Feel free to join us @Bubster   We are just 3 strong at the moment!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Well here we go for the 18th September 2020 results for the Rosetta pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one hitting their next milestone today, but hey, there's always tomorrow??  

Great job as always guys!!  Our team certainly doing so well with just the three thanks to @Bow and @mstenholm for the massive throughput each day!!    Great work guys, hopefully I'll see you both back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Here's some stats for the 19th September 2020 for the Rosetta pie....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always another day and maybe that'll be tomorrow  
Great contributions as always guys and it's great to see @Arjai contributing again    Thank you sir!!  

I look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update     Keep on crunching all   Thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

Here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 21st September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Big thanks to everyone for the contributions guys!!    Thanks @Arjai for his support as well!!   I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

And now some stats for Rosetta Pie stats for the 22nd September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   

Well another great day for Rosetta Pie   It seems we are all having a great day there     Thank you all for the support guys, very much appreciated


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 23rd September 2020...










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Bow !!               

Did say it wouldn't take long to catch me up @Bow didn't I??! lol  Congrats mate!!   
Great support from everyone as always    I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update....


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you. I wish I had more to offer. Maybe I get the PC's at the office going???


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

Here we goes for the update for the 24th September 2020 for our Rosetta Pie...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work everyone for the support as always    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

Bow said:


> Thank you. I wish I had more to offer. Maybe I get the PC's at the office going???


It'll certainly help with warming the office     Don't wish for you to be in any trouble with adding software to things if your not meant to tho...


----------



## Bow (Sep 26, 2020)

I would have to run it by IT that's for sure.


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't wish for anyone to be in trouble!!   But it's a very nice thought !!   Lets hope they are ok with it!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2020)

Well here goes for a quick Rosetta pie update for the 24th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@phill !!  

Sadly no one important passing any milestones today but there's always tomorrow  
Great support as always, thank you so much everyone!!    This little team always surprises me!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

Here we have some updated stats for the Rosetta Pie for 26th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!            

Great work man!!    And 1st place today as well!!    Awesome effort!!  

Our little Rosetta team doing very well indeed!!  Thank you everyone for the support and contributions as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2020)

Well here's a bit of an update for Rosetta Pie for the 27th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work today everyone for the contributions of the project, this is going really well considering    Can't thank you all enough for the contributions!!   
All the best guys, I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

And here's a quick update for the 28th September 2020 for Rosetta Pie...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!     

Congrats on the milestones Arjai!!  Hopefully we'll see you again, soon enough  

Great contributions as always guys   Many thanks as always


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

It seems Free-DC for today and Rosetta aren't getting along and as it's late, I think I'll miss our the stats for the 29th September 2020...  I hope they'll be updated for the 30th   Apologies all!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2020)

Well here goes some Rosetta Pie stats update for the 30th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!             

Congrats mate!!     You'll soon be up with @mstenholm at this rate!!    Great support as always gents, outstanding work as always


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

Well here's a quick one for Rosetta Pie for the 1st October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's always tomorrow !!  

Great support guys as always!!  Thank you for the contributions!!    I hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 2nd October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!                 

Congrats to you sir for the milestone!!  Can't wait to see you passing the 1 million mark!!   

Great work as always guys, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 3rd October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly today no stoners, but hopefully there's always tomorrow  

Another pretty decent day, weather has been so pants for me over the last few days, I've not had hardly any PCs running for crunching at all and definitely no folding either   Hopefully in a few days I can step it up a bit more...   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

And now for a bit of Rosetta Pie for the 4th October 2020...

Sadly Free-DC had other ideas for data on the 4th   We'll have to grab the stuff for the 5th.....


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

Here we are for a bit of Rosetta Pie for the 5th October 2020... 









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Bow !!                 

Great effect there mate!!  Getting so close to the 1,000,000 mark as well!!   
I hope everyone is getting on well and I'll see you all again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 6th October 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !!  

Well another good day everyone     It seems we have lost @mstenholm for a little bit, he's flown up the WCG charts    Nice work and great contributions, many thanks for both!!    Take care guys and I'll hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 8, 2020)

phill said:


> And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 6th October 2020.....
> 
> View attachment 171168
> 
> ...


SCC is to good to miss....


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

We'll see if many come through!   The sunshine here sucks so hardly anything much is turned on at the moment....


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 7th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!  

Another good day from us as always!! Great support from everyone and great efforts too    Can't wait to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2020)

Well here's some Rosetta Pie action for the 8th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Bow !!      

Well done mate for passing the 1 million point marker!!  Very strong day for you and what a great score    Well worth!!  Congrats to the 1m milestone!!  I can't wait to see you again when it's your 2 million milestone!!   

See you all tomorrow hopefully


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2020)

And here we are for the stats for Rosetta Pie for the 9th October 2020....









And now is the milestones and stoners for today as well...




@Arjai !!     

Great work there @Arjai !!    Hopefully, we'll see you again soon       And thanks to @Bow for the big support as well!!   Hope to see you both soon on the next milestones    Take care guys!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

And here we go for todays Rosetta Pie updates for the 10th October 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but, its a Sunday, everyone is allowed the weekend off !!    
Great work as always guys, I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

Well here's some stats for Rosetta Pie for the 11th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!....





Sadly, no one today but there's always tomorrow   
Great work as always everyone, thank you so much for the support    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's the stats for the Rosetta pie for the 12th October 2020.....










And now here's the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work and support as always guys, thank you so much!!    Please do keep up the great work   I hope that we will see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Here we go for an Rosetta update for the 13th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work guys as always, thank you for the support and contributions!    Now on to today....


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Here's today's Rosetta Pie stats for the 14th October 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully maybe tomorrow  

As always guys brilliant support and thank you    I hope to see you again tomorrow for the update


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2020)

Well and here we go for the 15th October 2020 for the Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Bow !!             

Great work @Bow, massive contributions as always, maximum effort!!      Thank you both for supporting TPU in Rosetta Pie     Will hopefully see you again tomorrow regardless with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

And here we have some Rosetta pie for the 16th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   
Massive thanks for the two members @Bow and @Arjai for keeping the team going today, left the cruncher off this morning as it was not so great weather..  Damn lol

Thank you both for the continued support as always!!   Hopefully, we'll see you both again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 17th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great work everyone, thank you so much for the support and contribution!!    I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Well here we go for the 18th October 2020 for the Rosetta Pie stats....





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!         

Congrats to our stoner of the day, nice work there @Arjai !!  
Nice work from the both of you for the contributions of the day and supporting out very small team!     I hope to see you both again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Now for some Rosetta Pie for the 19th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !! 

Well as always guys thank you for the support of Rosetta    Great efforts as always, I hope to see you back here again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

Well everyone, here's today's Rosetta Pie scores for the 20th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Three of us today seems to have become the norm for now, which is no bad thing at all   I do wish we could get more people involved with this but it's not the end of the world    Thank you both for the support to this     Hopefully one day, we'll get some more members in here too 

Until tomorrow, I'll hopefully see you back here


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2020)

For some reason only a couple of my computers are downloading new work.
Numbers have fallen right off.
May be Sunday before I can get some time and see what's going on on.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

Bow said:


> For some reason only a couple of my computers are downloading new work.
> Numbers have fallen right off.
> May be Sunday before I can get some time and see what's going on on.


It's alright @Bow , I think the work units are coming up a little short right now.... My little 6700k system had nothing stored in the list today either...  Not sure how it's got on today, I've just left it be for the moment as I'm not leaving it run 24/7  Will post back when I get the system on again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

And now here's the stats for the 21st October 2020 for our Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Thanks for the support guys, as I mentioned to @Bow, there was a bit of a drop off in work units to my single 6700k Rosetta cruncher and I don't know why as yet..  Might have been down for maintenance possibly or they are just a bit short on work units..  If I find out, I'll post back  

Massive thanks for the support as always !!   See you tomorow guys for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2020)

And here we go for an update with Rosetta Pie for the 22nd October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always another day  
Massive thanks everyone for the support today for Rosetta     I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Hopefully see you there


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 23rd October 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one here today, but hopefully tomorrow  

Great work as always guys, thank you both for the support towards our little Rosetta team     Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

And here we have an update for the Rosetta Pie for the 24th October 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@ TPU !!!!         
@Bow !!  

Amazing efforts everyone for the 7 million points milestone!!    Great work indeed!!   @Peter1986C we'll hopefully be at 10m before too long!!   

Thank you all for the contributions, hopefully, we'll be here again tomorrow and have another update    Hopefully see you then!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

Well here we go for another update with Rosetta Pie for the 25th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly there's no one today but there's always room for tomorrow, so hopefully you can come see for yourself  

Thank you both for the contributions and thank you @Bow for contributing all that you did!!  Massive mate, massive!!           Hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 26th October 2020...









And for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow will bring us someone or some members!!     Great work as always everyone, thank you for supporting our little team     We hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie for the 27th October 2020...









Next up is the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great support as always guys, thank you for keeping up with this    Outstanding efforts as always    Hopefully we'll see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2020)

Well here's a quick update for our Rosetta team stats for the 28th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly we have no stoners today but there's always tomorrow   
Some good scores today, not very sure that the update has worked right today and I've noticed that I'm having issues with downloading the work units at the moment, not sure when this might be sorted out for..  I don't think I've seen any mantienance up for the moment, I'll have a bit of a Google after I've updated the stats pages and see if I can find anything quick to report back.

Thank you both for the continued support as always and we hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

Well here goes for some Rosetta Pie for the 29th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....




@Arjai !!               

Great work man!!    Thank you for the continued support and we look forward to seeing you again soon!!  

Just for some feedback from me, for the last day or so, the Rosetta work units seems to be a little low for me even with my 6700k, I've had two all of today and I don't believe I had a single one yesterday....  If anyone is getting similar issues, please do let us know  

Hopefully, we'll meet up again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 30th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day?....





Sadly no one there today but then with the sheer lack of work units that I've been experiencing, I'm not surprised sadly   I've not seen anything via the news that they have no work but it's a real shame...  I'll see if I can find some info out and update the thread   It's a real disappointment though, not being able to get any work units  

I hope things will get back to normal soon, hopefully I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2020)

Here's some Rosetta Pie for the 31st October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today and again with the lack of work units for the team it's been a very down on what we normally do..  I can't seem to find out any information on the site either about any issues, but I'll have a better look in the morning 

Thanks everyone for the support regardless tho    Hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## Bow (Nov 2, 2020)

I looked also and could not find any information on the lack of work.
Put one pc back on WCG, the rest are just waiting for something to do.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 3rd November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Still getting a few issues with the work coming down I think, but will try again tomorrow and see if we can get some more work units done  
Great work @Bow as always, thank you sir!!   

Hope to see you all tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 4th November 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one else today but there's always hope someone will hit a milestone for tomorrow!!   

As always @Bow thank you for the massive support as always...  The team is doing pretty well considering     Hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Another update for our Rosetta Pie for the 5th November 2020...










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one else today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work there @Bow again for another brilliant contribution    Many thanks for your continued support!!   Hopefully we can get a few more people in here soon as well...  Until tomorrow, I hope to see you all then


----------



## Bow (Nov 6, 2020)

hey, thank you for posting updates everyday.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

And here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 6th November 2020....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!                 

Great work there @Bow !!     Great to see you pushing for the milestones again    Hopefully we'll see you at the next one real soon!!    I'm guessing no issues with the lack of work units now coming through??   I've just started getting some through under my Linux install as I had a few days running my Windows install for my backup runs from my server, so thought there's a way to make the most of it being on  

Take care all, I'll hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Here we go for another Rosetta Pie update for the 7th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly there is no one today, but there's always another day for it   

Great support from @Bow as always, thank you sir!!    When my 6700k catches up with the Rosetta crunching, hopefully I'll be back to some normal is points!!    Thank you sir!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update     Stay safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2020)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie stats for the 8th November 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!   

Great work guys, I hope that you both have plenty of Rosetta work units to get on with now and that more importantly, you're both well and ok   Thank you for the contributions as always!!  Now on to the 9th!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2020)

And back again without much hesitation!!  Stats for Rosetta pie for the 9th November 2020....









And here we go for another milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow!!  
Great support guys, hoping to have some points back on the board soon!!    Hopefully see you both here again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Here we go again for a Rosetta Pie update for the 10th November!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@phill  !!  

Great support as always @Bow and @Arjai !!    I hope that you're both doing well and are ok!! 
Hopefully we'll see you again tomorrow for the update then


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2020)

And now for some Rosetta Pie for the 12th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!   
Great work there from @Bow as always, those points are very nice mate!!    Massive thanks for the massive support there!!    Thanks to you too @Arjai !!  

Hopefully see you both again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

And here we are for a Rosetta Pie update for the 12th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Bow !!           

Outstanding work as always from @Bow for surpassing his next milestone!!  Well done man!!   Hopefully see you again soon!!  
Thanks to @Arjai as well for his contribution to the team today as well    Spot on!!  

Well, best keep going, have another one to update for you next


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

And here we are for the update of Rosetta Pie for the 13th November 2020....









And now for the milestones of the day....





Sadly no one else today but there's always tomorrow, hopefully we'll see someone there!!  

As always, doing such great work guys, please keep it going    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

Well here goes an update with Rosetta Pie for the 14th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow I hope   
Apologies for the lack of points from me today as well, I got most of the way through the day thinking, did I turn on that rig!?  It turned out, no, no I didn't!!   The winter months always lowers my points something terrible I find... Sometimes I barely make a kilowatt with the solar but I can use more than that boiling the kettle a few times throughout the day!!    Not so ideal....

Hopefully we'll have some more sun soon     And I might get an upgrade from the 6700k I have running Rosetta.....  We'll have to have a think     Hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow for another daily update


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Here are ladies and gents for the Rosetta Pie update for the 15th November 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   

Great work from @Bow as always giving a massive push forward!!  Thank you man!!     Until tomorrow everyone, see you then


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Well here's another Rosetta Pie update for the 16th November 2020....









And for our milestones and stoners for the day.....?





Well sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow isn't there?!  

Great support from @Bow as always, thank you sir!!   Hopefully we'll see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Here we go for an update for Rosetta Pie for the 17th November 2020....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow I'm sure   

Great support from @Bow as always, thank you kind sir for the continued massive support!!   I hope we can find ourselves a few more members soon..  It'll be lovely to bump up this part of the team up a little more    Hope to catch you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

And here's the 18th November 2020 for the Rosetta Pie!!









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!    Speaking of which, here comes todays update!! 

Great work as always guys, thank you so much for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

And here we go for the 19th November 2020 for the Rosetta Pie update!!...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!   

Great work everyone and we'll hopefully catch up again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

And here we are again with Rosetta Pie for the 20th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!               

Great work there from @Bow as always!!    Well done man!!  Hope to see you come back for another milestone pretty quick!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 21st November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!....





Sadly no one today but there's always always another day tomorrow....  

Great having you both comtributing to our steam and working wonders!!   Great effort to you both!!    Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2020)

I am going to be down a PC, my son's machine is having issues and it may bee a week before I can get to it.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Bow said:


> I am going to be down a PC, my son's machine is having issues and it may bee a week before I can get to it.


That's a shame @Bow but ain't no worries   Anything we can do to help, drop us a line!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 22nd November 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no stoners today but then there's always tomorrow  
Great support as always from our TPU team..  Thank you all as always!!     Hopefully we'll see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

Well here we go again guys and gals, update for Rosetta Pie for the 23rd November 2020....









And here's the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great work from our members contributing to the team, can't thank you enough and welcome back @mstenholm !   

Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Well here we go again guys and gals, update for Rosetta Pie for the 23rd November 2020....
> 
> View attachment 176836
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I got to much time on my hands so I can optimize my output. SCC, the ideal linux/AMD combination has run dry, the 16th birthday challenge has ended so I’m back . I run my AMDs part-time for Rosetta since I’m limited by only 16 GB RAM in each rig and a Rosetta unit can hit 1 GB or more. I’m aware that there is a setting to split WCG and Rosetta work but it works like sh...t and has killed my 3900X rig more than once. 20k/day is the target.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2020)

And here we are for another day and another stats update for Rosetta Pie for the 24th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work everyone, our 4 musketeers!!    Awesome work and thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2020)

Here we go for an update for the Rosetta Pie for the 25th November 2020...









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day.....




@ TPU!!                     

Great work everyone, great work to have been hitting our 7,500,000 milestone already and with only 4 members to!!    Outstanding work !!  Please keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

Here we go for an update on the 26th November 2020 for Rosetta Pie!!  










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Thank you all for the support to the team, we can't do it without you all!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

And here we are again with some Rosetta Pie updates for the 27th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@phill !!  

Great work to our members today, we are flying again!!   @mstenholm and @Bow you are indeed giving the team a much needed kick up points!!     So many thanks to you both for the massive contributions to TPU!!           

Hope to see you all again tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Well everyone, here's the update for Rosetta Pie for the 28th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today, but then, there's always tomorrow    Hope to see you then!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 29th November 2020.....









And here we go with the milestones and stoners of the day as well.....




@mstenholm !!                  
@Bow !!  
Great work as always guys, massive thanks for the contributions you're both doing each day...     Can't thank you enough!!   Hope to see you all back here again for tomorrow's update as well    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

Well here's another quick Rosetta Pie update for the 30th November 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!




Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!    Great work as always guys, thank you so much for the support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2020)

Here we are again with the Rosetta Pie for the 1st December 2020....









And here's the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but I have a feeling there might be someone there tomorrow!!  

Outstanding efforts as always guys, thank you for the continued support!!    Will hopefully get to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

And now for some stats update for Rosetta Pie for the 2nd December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




Well welcome @Toothless !!                   

Thank you so much for making our team another member up!     Can't thank you enough sir!!  
Massive thanks to the rest of the team as always!!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Well at least Rosetta Pie we can get some stats from for the 3rd December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!            

Massive thanks to our stoner today @Toothless for joining the team and I can't wait to see him flying along with the points     Great effort mate and we hope to see you again real soon!! 

We are flying along compared to so many other teams and there's only 5 of us as well..  We have the coolest members here at TPU for crunching that is for damn sure!!    Thank you as always everyone!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!   Stay well and safe as always!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

And here we go for the 4th December 2020 for Rosetta Pie stats...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day




@Toothless !!         

Great work there from our newest member, thank you so much @Toothless !!   
As for everyone else, cracking day and awesome results!!     Thank you all so much guys!!    Hopefully get to see you again shortly for the next update as well....


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

And now for the 5th December 2020 update for Rosetta Pie stats....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!  

Great work from @Bow as always, great milestone there sir!!   

Great work from everyone else as always, everyone taking care I hope!    See you all again soon with some luck and hopefully tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

And now for some Rosetta Pie stats update for the 6th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for day....




@ TPU!!!!!!                
@Toothless !! 

Great work Team TPU for hitting 8,000,000 million points milestone and well done to @Toothless !!    Great work everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update    Keep on trucking, or should that be crunching!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

And here we are at Rosetta Pie's update for the 7th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today for our milestones but there's always tomorrow  

Great work guys for the support and contributions as always   Hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 8th December 2020!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's always tomorrow  
Great work everyone as always, smashing support   Thank you all so much!! I hope that @Peter1986C is happy with the teams progress    Hopefully we'll see each other again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

Here we are again for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 9th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today, but then again there's always tomorrow  

Great work from our stoners for the day and as always for everyone who contributes, massive thanks!!  We will hopefully bump into each other tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 10th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work everyone, great contributions all round!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2020)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 11th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !!  

Great work everyone for the support and the contributions as always   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Well here we are everyone with an update for Rosetta Pie for the 12th December 2020!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!! .....




@Bow !!               

Great work from our @Bow for hitting his next milestone for Rosetta     Great work from everyone who is supporting and contributing to the team...  Hopefully one day, we can get a few more members from TPU joining in on this one  

Great work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

And here we are for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 13th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!           

Great work from our member @Toothless !!     Massive thanks for the contributions as always!!  

Everyone else giving solid contributions as always, can't thank you all enough for the support!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!    Stay safe and be well


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2020)

Here we are everyone for another Rosetta Pie update for the 14th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!             

Great work from our @Toothless !!     Nice one man!!  Very grateful of the support with our little Rosetta team here at TPU  

I hope everyone is well and ok!!?  Take care everyone and hopefully we'll see each other again tomorrow for another update....


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Well here goes for another day of Rosetta Pie for the 15th December 2020....









And here goes for our milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one else today but there's always tomorrow   

Great support as always and thank you all for the contributions to our team!  Couldn't do this without you that's for sure!!   

Take care and stay safe everyone     Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 16th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!         

Great work there @Toothless !!  Great contributions and support from you and everyone else supporting this cause, great work everyone !!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2020)

Here we are with some stats updates for the 17th December 2020 for Rosetta Pie!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@ TPU!!                                        

Not much more I can really say on that is there?!    Amazing efforts and work everyone     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Until then, keep safe and be careful!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 18th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great work everyone for the support for our small team, I hope everyone is well and ok?   Hopefully see you all again for the next update....  Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

And here we go again with the stats from the 19th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@mstenholm !!       

Great work as always @mstenholm !!  
Thank you so much for the support to our team with your contributions everyday...  We so wouldn't be were we are with your help  

I hope everyone else is well and ok...  Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

Well and here we are for Rosetta Pie as well, stats for the 20th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!.....




@Toothless !!           

Congrats to our stoner for the day    Great work @Toothless     Hope to see you again soon too!!   
Crackin' work everyone, take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for our Rosetta Pie update for the 21st December 2020.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Great work from our amazing @Toothless for hitting his next milestone today     Great work there young sir!!  Another great day for the support for Rosetta Pie and TPU making waves as always   

Thank you all so much for the support for the team, so very much appreciated       

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update for Rosetta Pie.....


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

Here's a Rosetta Pie update for the 22nd December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Bow !!         
@Toothless !!  

Great work guys!!    Great work today and hitting your milestones as well!!  Outstanding work!!   
Another outstanding day as always, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

And now for a bit of Rosetta Pie stats update for the 23rd December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!     
@Toothless !!  

What another great day for everyone   Great support as always everyone and I hope that you're alright  Great support as always and great work from our two stoners as well today on them passing their next milestones  
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2020)

I assume that it’s not only me that doesn’t get any new tasks. I can’t see any notices on then project site other than there are zero tasks waiting to be sent. Rosetta losing and WCG winning.


----------



## Bow (Dec 26, 2020)

Same here, no new tasks


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

Here we are for Rosetta Pie stats for the 24th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's tomorrow after all   I hope everyone is doing well and ok and as well, safe and sound  

Great support as always everyone, @mstenholm and @Bow doing exceptional work as always    Massive thanks to both of you!!  

I've not seen any massive down time with not getting new tasks @mstenholm and @Bow but I have seen some taking a little while to get replacements..  Like an hour or so maybe?  Other than removing the project and then re-adding the project etc.  I'm not sure if there's anything much else we are able to do??  It might just be they haven't the work for the clients but that would seem a little crazy I think....??

We can see how we go.... 

Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

And here we are again for the 25th December 2020 for some more updates for Rosetta Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one passing by a milestone of theirs but there's always another day  

Take care everyone and I hope everyone is well and safe and sound     I hope you've had a fanstatic Christmas everyone!!     Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2020)

Well here's some more Rosetta Pie for the 26th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hey, it's Boxing Day at Christmas, everyone is allowed a day off   

Hope everyone is keeping well and ok and hope to see you all back here again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

And here we are again with some Rosetta Pie update for the 27th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow, right??   

I'm guessing there's definitely a supply of work unit shortage since our normally top three main guys are not showing any results for today...  Have you had any luck getting any work units today @mstenholm @Bow and @Toothless  ?  I'm out dry today, I think I have probably done the last 8 I had in my list and that was that...

If anyone gets any work units for still doesn't have any tomorrow, please do let the team know 

All the best guys and thank you for the support   Times like this can't be helped so I know it's not us with the problem   Until tomorrow everyone, hope to see you soon


----------



## Toothless (Dec 29, 2020)

Had to stop production due to heat in the house. Started last night and haven't checked since then.


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Had to stop production due to heat in the house. Started last night and haven't checked since then.


Reminds me, I've just turned the rig on but not checked it to see if it's actually doing anything!!   I'll report back


----------



## Bow (Dec 30, 2020)

No new work for me, Added some WCG.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 28th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully gonna be some tomorrow!?!  

I've not had any more work units at all today, so I'd finished the last 8 work units I had (what the CPU was carrying on with) and that's been me out..  Not sure when the last result finished today but when I checked just after or around to finishing work, there was nothing there, so I shut the PC down...  Such a shame..  Not heard anything about any problems with Rosetta but I'm guessing they are behind on their production for getting work out to people.  I'll see if I can get any information when I have a look at Google tomorrow....

Thanks as always everyone for the support, hopefully soon things will be back to normal with work units coming down...   Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

Just another quick update for the 29th December 2020 for the Rosetta Pie stats....









And as for the milestones and stoners for today....





Well sadly there's no one passing by any milestones and sadly no one else had any work left   I've had the rig on for an hour or so today and I've seen no work units being downloaded from it...  I'll check tomorrow and see if anyone has been able to receive any units and been able to do anything for Rosetta..  I must admit I've not looked as I got tied up with other things last night but I'm not sure what is going on or if there's a problem...  If anyone has any other experiences, please do let us know below  

Hope to see you for an update tomorrow, hopefully there will be one!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

Well Rosetta Pie for the 30th December 2020 is a little null and void to be honest...  It looks like no one had any work to do so, we basically scored a big 0 points for today!!  Not our fault mind so.....  I've no issues at all!!  

Hopefully the 31st update will be better    See you there hopefully!!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 2, 2021)

I haven't had any work from them, but I didn't get a chance to check today.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

And here we go for the 31st December 2020 for Rosetta Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners??!.....





Sadly no one today but then again it's New Years!!    Enjoy everyone!!  Take a time out!!    Still not sure what was going on with the servers for the Rosetta work units...   Still, @Bow is definitely carrying the team today!!    Great work man!!  I hope we don't have another drop off again for a while....

Well since I can't do any more damage around here, time to get going I guess and get on with the next update!!     All the best guys and gals!!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Well here we are guys and gals for another Rosetta Pie update for the 1st January 2021....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!   Such a great team we have here, thank you all so much for supporting it guys!!   
Hope to see you again for tomorrows update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

And here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 2nd January 2021.....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@ TPU!! !!                     

Sadly no stoners today but the amazing team that we have here managed to surpass another milestone itself, just hit over 9,000,000 million points!!     Congrats team TPU!!  

Well as always, I hope everyone is well and ok?  Stay safe and take care everyone     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Here we are for another update for our Rosetta Pie stats for the 3rd January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Great support and work as always everyone, sadly no stoners today but that's not the end of the world at all   

Hope to see you all in the next update


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

And here we are again with the 4th January 2021 update for our Rosetta Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!         

Great work from our stoner today @Toothless for hitting his next milestone....  Great work from everyone as always with how well we are doing..  Very nice constant set of points here today as well guys, awesome!!     Well outstanding work as always, hope to see you again for the next update     Until then....


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

Here we go again everyone, another update for Rosetta Pie for the 5th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well another great day everyone, even though no one has surpassed any milestones a brilliant contribution has come out of it     I'll have to keep my cruncher on a little longer it seems!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok and safe and sound   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

And here we are for another Rosetta Pie update for the 6th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's always another day  

Great support as always guys, some fantastic contributions again today!!  Brilliant work!!    Thank you as always!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey everyone, here we go for another quick update with Rosetta Pie for the 7th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@Bow !!       

Great work to our stoner @Bow for hitting his next milestone!!    We sure are doing some great work and contributions with just the 5 of us with this work!!   Outstanding!!    Take care everyone and stay safe!!   :Cool:   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Well here we are again for the 8th January 2021 for some Rosetta Pie updates....










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day!.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great contributions everyone and brilliant work as always!!    Hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

Well here goes again for another update for the 9th January 2021 for Rosetta Pie....









And what about the milestones and stoners of the day....





Well sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow so I'm sure we'll see someone hitting one here soon  

Great work and support as always everyone, brilliant to see everyone contributing every day, really is    Hope to see everyone tomorrow for another update!!  Take it steady everyone and be safe


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

Here we go however for some Rosetta Pie stats for the 10th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Toothless !!        

Great work for our @Toothless today!!    Massive thanks sir for your support and help with our small but amazing Rosetta crunching team    We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestone  

I hope everyone is keeping well and more so safe, take it steady all


----------



## Bow (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

And here we are for a quick update for the 11th January 2021 for Rosetta Pie....









And here we go for the stoners and milestones of the day...





@ TPU!!       
@mstenholm !!  

Great work to the team for hitting over 9.5 million points!!    Outstanding goal and well done for @mstenholm for hitting his 5 million points milestone today!    Great work, really great work!!   

As always guys and gals, please take care and stay safe and sound   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

Well everyone here's another quick update for Rosetta Pie for the 12th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day....





@phill !!  

Great work everyone, solid performance and contribution as always     I hope everyone is doing well and is safe and sound??
Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie for the 13th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for he day.....





Sadly no one else has hit a milestone for the moment but there's always time  

Great support and work as always guys for the daily update!!  Great work!!     Hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

Here we are with an update on Rosetta Pie for the 14th January 2021....... 









And now here comes the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow I guess     Great work as always everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

And here we are again for the 15th January 2021 for Rosetta Pie stats....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one else today but there's always tomorrow isn't there?   

Great work everyone with the support and the contributions today!!   Outstanding effort, it really is amazing!!     Such a small test but my word are we making some waves   
Take great care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

Well I'd best get a move on, here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 16th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one made it too our round table whilst was a bit of a problem but hey, there's always tomorrow  D:  Another great day everyone, I hope you hare all safe and sound...  Hope to see you again for another day of stats for tomorow


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

And here we are again for another update Rosetta Pie for the 17th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly again no one else today but there's always tomorrow reply, so please come back tomorrow, we'll have another check  

Another great day everyone   Well done and I hope to see you all again tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, Rosetta Pie update for the 18th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners....??

Sadly no one today, maybe tomorrrow then  

Great support from our Rosetta contributors and hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for the Rosetta Pie, for the 19th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there is always tomorrow....  
Apologies for not contributing the last couple of days, had to try and sort out my PC room and make some space and I've still not yet had chance to put back the cruncher to get working again..  I hope to get it up and running again tomorrow if I can...  I'll try 

Thank you to the members contributing as always, amazing work!   I hope everyone is well and safe??  Take care and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 20th January 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day....





@ TPU !!                            

Great work everyone!!  Surpassed the 10,000,000 point marker for Rosetta Pie   

Such a great team, thank you all for the support of TPU with this!!     With luck, we'll see you back here again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Bow (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Here we go again for a bit of a Rosetta Pie update for the 21st January 2021....









And what about the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but meh, always tomorrow   

Thank you guys for the great contributions every day, amazing work and effort thank you     Hope to get back contributing soon, this little cruncher is in pieces at the moment.....  Definitely needs a clean before it goes back together!  

Still, hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update...


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie update, this one is for the 22nd January 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners or milestones being broken through today, but hey, its the weekend isn't it??   There's always got to be some chill and relax time.......

Great work guys for the support...  Apologies coming from the team captain about his lack of crunching these past few days....   I've got the rig cleaned up and out and hopefully tomorrow I'll be getting it back up and running..  My eldest daughter is down with my currently so I might not get much chance as I have to take her back to her Mum's tomorrow afternoon, so when I get back from doing that, I hope I'll be able to get it up and running if I've not been able to do it in the morning 

Take it easy everyone and I hope that you stay safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

Well here goes nothing for the Rosetta Pie update today for the 23rd January 2021 stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    It's the weekend anyways, chill out time!!  

Great work on the support everyone, I really do hope to get a PC up and running again soon for my contributions....  I have the rig cleaned out and ready to get crunching again     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone and stay safe!


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie stats for the 24th January 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Toothless !!     

Great work to our man @Toothless!!    

Hopefully we'll see a few more on the milestones board this week!!    Please do keep up the great efforts everyone!  Hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## Bow (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2021)

And here we are for the 25th January 2021 for the Rosetta Pie stats update......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today, but there's always another day around the corner  
Great work everyone, I'm hoping to see a few points on the board tomorrow from myself...  Thank you all for the continued support!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we are for the 25th January 2021 for the Rosetta Pie stats update......
> 
> 
> *I'm hoping to see a few points on the board tomorrow from myself*...  Thank you all for the continued support!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow!


I noticed that at 17:25 your time you got a load of new jobs . Do you run on all threads? Makes things easier if you have sufficient L3 cache. The points penalty per unit is big if you don't. I do 12-16 on my 3900X (460-500 points/WU) and 6-10 on my 2700Xs (290-330 points/WU) and WCG/folding for the rest. The downside of this optimization is that I have to manually start new units every 8 hour.

To answer my own question - yes your run 8 at the time and get 360-380 points/WU, better than 2700X but beaten by the 3900X.


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I noticed that at 17:25 your time you got a load of new jobs . Do you run on all threads? Makes things easier if you have sufficient L3 cache. The points penalty per unit is big if you don't. I do 12-16 on my 3900X (460-500 points/WU) and 6-10 on my 2700Xs (290-330 points/WU) and WCG/folding for the rest. The downside of this optimization is that I have to manually start new units every 8 hour.
> 
> To answer my own question - yes your run 8 at the time and get 360-380 points/WU, better than 2700X but beaten by the 3900X.


I do sir   I just have a 6700k at the moment running these jobs until I switch it over to a Ryzen setup or possibly another Intel setup, will depend   It runs generally about 8 to 10 hours a day at the moment with the sun being, not around lol  When it starts getting sunnier and such (well, it is the UK!!.....) then it'll start to stay on later so it might do double the hours....


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Now for a small catch up on some Rosetta Pie stats for the 26th January 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day  
Amazing guys!!  Great work and support as always, can't do it without you!!  Thank you!! And now for the 27th Stats.....


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

And here we are for the 27th January 2021 stats for Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mstenholm !!                 

Great work there @mstenholm for passing by yet another milestone!!   
Another great day and finally I can see a little bit of support from myself...  took long enough!!  Still, moving forward, we are doing so well!!    Thank you guys!!   Outstanding work!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie updates for 28th January 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one in our milestones today but there's always another day  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok and is safe and sound!!   Great support as always from you all, thank you so much for the support for Team TPU    Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 29th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow and well, it is the weekend  

Great work everyone, some great numbers as always for the team and we are fast climbing up the ladder for higher rankings....  Amazing work and efforts as always     Thank you for the support as always!! On to the 30th January......


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

And here we are for the 30th January 2021 for Rosetta Pie stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one again but as I said before, it's the weekend, everyone's allowed at least one day off!!  
Another great day of support from everyone and I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings    Please do keep up the amazing support and contributions everyone!!     Take care and be safe and sound


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie for the 31st January 2021.....









And now for the milestones of the day.....





Sadly no one but there's another day tomorrow  

Great support as always everyone, thank you for the time and contribution as always!!     Be safe and take care!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2021)

Here we have a little update for Rosetta Pie for the 1st February 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Arjai !!             

Great work there @Arjai , we hope to see you again soon   

Great work from everyone else, we are giving some big teams a bit of a surprise for what we can put out as a team.....  Very much looking forward to seeing the results from tomorrow as well!!     Take care everyone, stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 2nd February 2021!!.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly there's no stoners today but we'll just wait and see who will be next   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Great support as always guys, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

And here we have some more updates for the 3rd February 2021 for Rosetta Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's always another day   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Great support and efforts as always, great to be in such a team!!     Take care everyone, stay safe and crunch away!!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2021)

Here we have an update for Rosetta Pie, foe the 4th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but its not the end of the world, there's another day around the corner I'm sure!!  

Thank you guys for the support as always, our littlest team here for TPU is an amazing force to be reckoned with....  Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2021)

Well here goes for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 5th February 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadyly no stoners today but what has been made up for it is the massive support with the teams contributions!!    Great work everyone!!  
Another outstanding day as always with Team TPU...  Brilliant guys, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     I hope that you're keeping well and are ok...     Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2021)

And another update for Rosetta PIie for the 6th Fabruary 2021 .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow we'll be able to crossover and get someone on the milestones board     I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  What have you all been up to this weekend??


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Well here we go again for a bit more Rosetta Pie updates for the 7th February 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one managed to surpass a milestone today but there's always another day     Great work everyone for the support of Team TPU...  Here's hoping we can catch up again tomorrow for another update together  
Hope to see you all tomorrow guys and gals...  Take care and be safe


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

And just another day, another Rosetta Pie update for the 8th February 2021.....









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@ TPU!!!!            
@Toothless !!  

Great work team!!     Surpassed 11 million points already and we are heading our way into the top 100 of the country!!  Great work indeed!!   Another great milestone today as well with @Toothless hitting his next milestone as well....  Great work everyone!!   

Brilliant work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update then!!     Stay safe and well!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2021)

Now for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 9th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Great support and contributions as always guys  Massive thanks and  for the continued support     Stay safe and well everyone!!   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2021)

Well here we go again at the Rosetta Pie stats for today 10th February 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Bow !!       

Great as always there my good sir!!    Congrats and thanks to the rest of the team keeping the contributions flying in!!  
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

And here we are again for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 11th February 2021!!









And now here we are with our milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always other days!!   

Great work everyone as always, I think there was a few issues with getting work units on the 11th/12th, so hopefully that's sorted out now....   Thank you all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

And here we are for yesterdays stats of the 12th February 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but hey, its Friyay!!   
Now that's a day of support!!     Outstanding efforts everyone!!  Utterly awesome and amazing!!    In true TPU spirit that is!!  

Hope everyone is well and doing ok, hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2021)

Here's some Rosetta Pie stats for the 13th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....

*

*
@mstenholm!!       
@Toothless !!  

Another great day for the team as always, some really great contributions from @mstenholm , @Toothless and @Bow !!  Massive contributions from all three of you!!  Massive thanks from me for the effort you put in, outstanding!!

Well time I best move on to the next update...  Take care everyone and be safe!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2021)

Well and here we go with another update for Rosetta Pie for the 14th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners or milestones but we've had a brilliant contribution from our three main supporters!!   Outstanding work here gentlemen!!    Very much massive respects to everyone contributing to our little team   

I guess it's until tomorrow again, take care and be safe


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2021)

Well here goes for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 15th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!     

Nice work on the milestone today @Toothless !!    Great effort as always everyone!!  Some very decent supporting points to day as well...   to you all for the continued support!! As always hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Hope everyone is stay and sound!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

Well here we are again for an update on the 16th February 2021 for Rosetta Pie updates....









Now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no on today for a milestone but there's always another day  
Superb work everyone, some brilliant contributions from the top 3 totalling nearly 69,000 points!!   What an awesome bunch of guys and gals we have here!!   And on that bomb shell, I'll leave you all to it and hope that we see each other again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2021)

Well here goes with an update from Rosetta Pie for the 17th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!           

Great work to our @Toothless!!  Flying up the ranks and milestones at this rate!!  @D @D    Massive support as always and hope everyone will be back tomorrow for another update    Awesome effort everyone!!  Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's some massive contributions going on in the top 3, absolutely unreal!!     Wow guys!! Not a job done by halves that's for sure!!  Outstanding efforts!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

And here I have the Rosetta Pie stats for the 19th February 2021....









And here we have the milestones and stoners for the day.....  





@phill !!  
@Toothless !!      

Great work everyone and another amazing milestone from @Toothless who's setting some massive contributions these last few days...   Amazing work guys, truly!!  
So glad whatever the team in TPU, we seem to still be able to punch above some heavy hitters with our contributions...  It's a brilliant place to be!!  

Until tomorrow, catch you all again soon hopefully!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2021)

And here we go again for some Rosetta Pie stats update for the 20th February 2021!!....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but it is the weekend and everyone deserves a day of rest so, hopefully tomorrow  

Massive supports again today everyone, very awesome!!       Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Well here we are again with another update from Rosetta Pie for the 21st February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!             

Great work to our man @Toothless and congrats to him for the surpassing of his milestone!!   
Such a massive contribution today by our members, I believe we have nearly surpassed the 12,000,000 point marker, which I think will be confirmed tomorrows update!!  Way to go guys!!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update...     Take care and see you then hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals, stats update for the 22nd February 2021 for Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU!!     
@Toothless !!  

Well Mr @Toothless you are definitely flying along with these contributions of late!!  Amazing work!!  TPU has managed to now surpass the 12,000,000 points marker for Rosetta which is amazingly awesome!!    I look forward to the next 12 million although I'm unsure if that might take all that long.... lol

Great work as always guys, hope to see you tomorrow for another update then!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

Here we are for the 23rd February 2021 for some Rosetta Pie update...









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners for today but there's always another day  
Great contributions as always everyone, massive thanks for the support as always!!    Hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow     Stay safe and well everyone!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2021)

And here we go for another update with Rosetta Pie for the 24th February 2021....









And now for the the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Toothless !!             

Great work to our stoner @Toothless today!!   Great support as always man!!  
Some more awesome scores for the day as well, we are flying along even with 5 members!!    
Hope to see you all again tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2021)

Well here's another update for the Rosetta Pie for the 25th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day   
Great work as always everyone, support is amazing from the four of you     Sure it will be tomorrow when one of you high hitters will come back with another milestone...   

Take care of yourselves, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2021)

Well here goes nothing for a Rosetta Pie update for the 26th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Toothless !!           

Another cracking day for @Toothless surpassing yet another milestone already!!    Very well done indeed!!  
Another brilliant day of contributions from everyone, so pleased as punch   

Hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie update for the 27th February 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's always another day   I hope that everyone is doing well and ok ??  
Thanks to all our members and their amazing contributions today     Outstanding efforts guys   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Until then!!.....


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2021)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 28th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@mstenholm !!  
@Toothless !!         

Another great day here for the team!!    Nearly 100k today in points for us, that's amazing!!   Massive thanks to all of you again today, outstanding efforts!!     Please do keep up the amazing efforts everyone!!  Until tomorrow, take care and hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

Well hello and welcome back to Rosetta Pie stats for the 1st March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of today are....





@Toothless !! 

Excellent work @Toothless, brilliant work!!  It seems your flying along!!    It does deserve a cake lol  
Thanks to all of the other members contributing to the cause, it's great work you do every day !!    Take care everyone, will hopefully catch up in the morning


----------



## Toothless (Mar 3, 2021)

Gonna drop in points. It got a little too warm inside yesterday.


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

And here we are with Rosetta Pie updates for the 2nd March 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners for today but there's nout to worry about      You are all so awesome anyways  

Great support as always guys, brilliant work a always and massive thanks for the continued support for Rosetta!!  

Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 3rd March 2021....









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but hope to see someone there tomorrow : 

Great work with the support guys and I hope it cools down for @Toothless soon!! 

Hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

Well here we are with an update for Rosetta Pie for the 4th March 2021....









And here we are with the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's always another day  

Another great day of contributions from the team, great work everyone    I hope everyone is doing well and ok and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Until then....


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

Well here we go ahead guys and gals, Rosetta Pie update for the 5th March 2021...










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestoners today but maybe tomorrow    There's no rush I'm sure!
Great support today as always, can't thank you enough for the support.

I hope everyone is well and ok??  Take care and keep safe


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

Well here's another day of Rosetta Pie stats, for the 6th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but it's a Sunday, so its a relaxing day anyways!!     Besides, Monday will be soon upon us, we can hope someone gets on tomorrow to cheer us up....     

Nothing much else to report on today but we are back to full strength again with @Toothless crunching along side us   Thank you for the support @Toothless !!    Same goes for everyone else too!!       Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2021)

Well here we are again on the 7th March 2020....  Rosetta Pie stats, do your worst!!  









And now here we are for the milestoners and stoners for the day..... 




@Toothless !!       

Great work from our only stoner today @Toothless     Amazing milestone and contribution as well!!     Thank you so much for your support!!

Brilliant day for contributions as always, please keep up the amazing work everyone!!  

I suppose I'd best get my bum in gear to update the rest of the threads !!     Take care everyone    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!  Hopefully a bit earlier if I'm honest....


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2021)

Well here we are at Rosetta Pie stats.,....  Well here's an update for the 8th March 2021 I think everyone would appreciate to see......









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....




@ TPU!!                 
@Toothless !!  

Great work to our stoner today @Toothless but then Team TPU, we have surpassed another amazing milestone today!!  Make sure you pat yourself on the back or have a beer for me!!    Great work everyone, really don't know what else to say, so I'm going to shut up and leave everyone to it   
Amazing efforts again everyone, thank you so much for your support!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2021)

Well here we go again for the 9th March 2021 for Rosetta Pie update....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@Toothless !!         

Great work to our lone stoner today!!      Nice to see you there again @Toothless, not long now and you'll have passed the million point marker for Rosetta!!     Outstanding work my good man!!    Hopefully we'll be able to see a few more stoners soon!!     Great support as always everyone, brilliant work!!  

Well I had best get a move on and get these updates posted...  !!  On to the next and hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go for some Rosetta Pie update for the 10th March 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Toothless !!           

Well another great day for contributions and @Toothless I believe is trynig to get on the milestone table every day!!    Well whatever the reason and the massive push, outstanding effort and more importantly, thank you  
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another Rosetta update


----------



## Toothless (Mar 12, 2021)

University of Washington (where Baker's Lab is, which is who uses Rosetta) is literally across the water from me. As in a 30 minute ferry ride. Gotta represent the best NW state.


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

And now for Rosetta Pie stats for the 11th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's another day tomorrow, we'll check in on it then  

Another great day everyone for the support and the work you do for our team!!     Thank you so much for everything!!    Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2021)

Now our update for Rosetta Pie for the 12th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but its the weekend, so we'll wait for Monday...  I think milestones on a Monday morning will definitely start the week off as a good one   

Massive support as always and I think @Toothless and @mstenholm are doing an outstanding job with their support!!   Way to go guys!!   

Brilliant work as always from everyone and so I hope to see you back here tomorrow for another update    Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2021)

Well here we go again ladies and gents, here's the update for Rosetta Pie for the 13th March 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!            

Well done there my good sir!!   @Toothless you are flying along and are unstopperable!!     Great work my good sir!!  

Catch everyone again tomorrow,....  Apologies for not doing a lot with these posts...  If anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to let me know!!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2021)

And here we are with another Rosetta Pie update for the 14th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but since it's a Sunday result, we can gloss over this one....  It's a day of rest anyways, so we are better off doing one for a Monday or something I think  

Great support as always everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and ok??    I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow in another update    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2021)

And here we have an update for Rosetta Pie for the 15th March 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Arjai !!        
@Toothless !!  

Amazing work from our two stoners of the day!!   Great work and @Toothless you are stomping away at the points there!!    Congrats man!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Please stay safe and look after yourselves


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2021)

And now here we have another update for Rosetta Pie for the 16th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@mstenholm !!     
@Bow !!  

Great work today everyone, amazing contributions and congrats to our two great stoners!!     Really great day!!   
Hope to see you all again in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

Well here we are for Rossetta Pie for the 17th March 2021...









And now for the milestnes and stoners today....





@Toothless !!           

Great work to our stoner @Toothless !!  Excellent work for hinting you're next milestone as well!!     Hope to see you back here a few days  

Great work everyone, Free-DC stats I think needed a kick up the bum to get the stats ready!!  

Take care everyone!!  Be carefull...


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 19, 2021)

^ that belongs in another thread.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> ^ that belongs in another thread.


Why? It's Rosetta points and this is the Rosetta thread.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> ^ that belongs in another thread.


We know . Just testing you.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Why? It's Rosetta points and this is the Rosetta thread.


We got 97,430x7 points yesterday which puts us around at the 61st place, which is not bad with 5 active members.


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

See this is why you shouldn't post stuff when your tired!!   

Right, I'll sort that out in a minute but more importantly!!.......  Rosetta Stats for the 18th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!!!             

Great efforts as always everyone, we've just surpassed 14,000,000 points and from 5 members, that's amazing!!    Congrats to everyone and I hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

Well here goes for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 19th March 2021....









And here comes the milestones and stoners for the day .....




@Toothless !!      

Well done Toothless for hitting your next milestone!!  You are on fire and flying past these milestones!!    Awesome effort and work!!!   I know the team appreciates it!!  

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?  Looking forward to tomorrow's update!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Here we are again with another update for the 20th March 2021 for Rosetta Pie updates....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day.....





Great work everyone for the contributions today, sadly no milestones or stoners today but it's the weekend and everyone is allowed a day off   

Amazing work as always guys, I'll see if I can get some more details on the teams placement for us tomorrow    Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie for the 21st March 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no stoners today but there's another day around the corner I'm hoping!!  

Great support and efforts as always everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and ok?? 

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

Well here we are for some Rosetta Pie update for the 22nd March 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@phill !!   
@Toothless !!           

Well another day and another Toothless Milestone!! :     Congrats mate!!  Outstanding effort and work there man!!     Massive support from you sir and @mstenholm which is amazing to see  @Bow doing amazing as well...  Just myself and @Arjai a little behind with this one...  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, thank you everyone for the support, it's amazing     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

And now we have the Rosetta Pie update for the 23rd March 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but there's another day around the corner, so we'll see who pops up then     

Great support as always everyone and massive thanks for the support and contributions as always    Time to move on to the next day....


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

And here we go for Rosetta Pie for the 24th March 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Toothless !!     

Well done to our stoner of the day @Toothless    Massive contribution as always there sir!!   

Great work as always everyone, hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update or two


----------



## Arjai (Mar 26, 2021)

Wow! I am 7th on a team of 5!! LOL One thread on an i3 2120, still good for @ 1000 pts a day (maybe a little more than that).


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

Well here we are again with some Rosetta Pie stats for the 25th March 2021!!.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one today but another day I'm sure will be around before you know it 

Great work everyone with the support and hope that we see each other again in our next update


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

Here we are for our daily Rosetta Pie update for the 26th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but I'm sure there's going to be someone soon  

Great work and support everyone, our little team puts out some incredible numbers considering we are mostly 5 members every day!!    Thank you all!!    Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Well everyone, here's a quick update for Rosetta Pie for the 27th March 2021.....!!









And here's the days milestones and stoners......





Sadly no one today but it's the weekend so meh     Relaxing time!!  

Great work everyone, take care and hope to see you all again soon     Thank you for the solid contributions as always!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Now for the Rosetta Pie update for the 28th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's another day around the corner so I'm sure we'll be able to have someone or two soon  

Great work everyone for the support, doing really well with regards to our 5 team members, it's brilliant!!     Can't wait to see everyone again for another update, hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2021)

phill said:


> Now for the Rosetta Pie update for the 28th March 2021....
> 
> View attachment 194360
> 
> ...


I doubt that all will show results tomorrow. It seems like the source has dried out, again. I have 7 WUs split on two rigs and they will finish in a few hours.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2021)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie update for the 29th March 2021!!.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one passing a milestone today but there's another day around the corner I'm sure!!   

Great contributions everyone, I hope that @mstenholm gets some more work units again...  I bet it was him and @Toothless draining the server of all the work!!      Take care everyone, please keep the team updated should you have any issues with getting work.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie update for the 29th March 2021!!.....
> 
> View attachment 194553
> 
> ...


They have been dripping in since late morning.


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2021)

Well here we are for the update for Rosetta Pie for the 30th March 2021....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but I'm sure there'll be another day around here somewhere we might have someone passing a milestone    We'll wait and see  

Great work everyone, I see the results have been rather low compared to normal but @mstenholm pointed out, if the servers aren't feeding the clients well enough, there's not much we can do...  Great work everyone  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Hopefully we'll have another load of work units sent down by then....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we are for the update for Rosetta Pie for the 30th March 2021....
> 
> View attachment 194730
> 
> ...


It seems like there is a cap, 1 WU every 31 seconds. That is fine if you just leave the scheduler on and fill but I "overfill" and crash my 3900X/16 GB RAM which can't run more then 10-14 WUs at the time so I have to nurse it.


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go for another quick update for Rosetta Pie for the 31st March 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no surprises today but there's another chance coming up I'm sure!!   

My bad for no returns today but I hadn't turned on the PC to get that up and running....  ooops!!  
Still another great day for our team and I can't and won't complain there....  Great work as always everyone, brilliant stuff!!   

Everyone take care and hope to see you tomorrow for another milestone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

Well here we are again for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 1st April 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@ TPU!!                                           
@mstenholm !!  

Another great day of Rosetta contributions as always, I hope that everyone is doing well and alright??   Actually remembered to turn on the rig today.....     Might have a slight upgrade for that one at some point, hopefully I'll get 5 minutes to sort that out over the next week as I'm off work with my 3 girls..  We'll see....  

Great work everyone as always, please all take care and hope to see you back tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie stats update for the 2nd April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly there's no one today but hey, I'm sure there will be another day at some point  
Brilliant work everyone, really great work and can't wait to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2021)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 3rd April 2021.....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully another day coming along soon!   
Great work everyone, nice solid contributions as always!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2021)

Well here's another Rosetta Pie update for the 4th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but it's a bank holiday weekend for us over in the UK...  Time for a day off   

Hope everyone is doing well and ok?   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Toothless (Apr 6, 2021)

It's almost getting too warm to have the wonderful cruncher up.


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone for the Rosetta Pie update for the 5th April 2021.....









And now what about the stoners and milestones surpassed today....





Well sadly, no milestones and stoners today but there's hopefully another day around the corner, so we'll just wait till then  

Great support everyone...  Sad to hear @Toothless for the heat issues    What sort of temps are you having to deal with??
Whenever you can crunch again, just press that on button Toothless    I don't want you feeling too hot in your own home because of a PC being on!!  Take care of you first  

Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for the update


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we are again everyone for the Rosetta Pie update for the 5th April 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 195579
> 
> ...


70's, but inside can hit 80+ with the big dualies going and I don't like heat.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

Now here we go for some Rosetta Pie updates for the 6th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Toothless !!               

Great work Toothless!!    Good to see you surpassing your milestones!!    Still hoping to upgrade my Rosetta rig at some point, so here's hoping!!      Great support as always everyone, thank you   
Take care and hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

Well here comes Rosetta Pie status updates for the 7th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly not a very good day at all, but I think that it's @Toothless and @mstenholm for taking all the work units before hand....       Hopefully we'll have some more usage back soon   Take care everyone and see you hopefully tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2021)

Well here we are again with the Rosetta Pie update for the 8th April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones todaybut hopefully tomorrow we might get some!?!  Hopefully the work units will be flowing a little better after today as well, great work everyone, thank you muchly for the support to our small team


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

Now for ou Rosetta Pie stats update for the 9th April 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but I think there's another day around the corner, so we can wait and see what that brings 

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update, hopefully a lot earlier one!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

Here's a quick Rosetta Pie update for the 10th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well ignore that as that's me being a donut and not adding it in to the team with the right log in!!  Dopey idiot I am!!  
Great work everyone!!  I've finally got the machine I wanted online, I hope it'll sort itself out for the next update...  Take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

Here goes for another Rosetta Pie update for the 11th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but nevermind    Keep up the great support as always everyone, brilliant work and support as always....  Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2021)

Here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 12th April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today and I've sorted out my stupidness as well when it came to the user sign up, so hopefully, all is good and I have a new cruncher online!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hopefully see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2021)

Here we are for another Rosetta Pie update for the 13th April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but with our little team, I don't expect a milestone every day, it's amazing when we have one or two members surpassing them though!!  Please do keep up the great work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Well here we are with a Rosetta Pie update for the 14th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today either but another day I'm sure   

Contributions looking strong and awesome too everyone, well done!!     Keep well and stay safe and sound!!  Hope to see you back again soon....


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie update for the 15th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestoners today but hey it's coming up the weekend, so time to chill out!!   
Great work for the contributions everyone, hope to see someone with a milestone pass soon!   I hope everyone is doing well and ok?    See you tomorrow for another update with some luck!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

Here we go for an update for the Rosetta Pie for the 16th April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !!  

Well nothing to see here, please disperse!!  
Great contributions there @mstenholm and @Bow , I saw only a few Rosetta work units on my rig yesterday, so I am going to take a look into that tomorrow and see if I can get some more as I think it's working between the Rosetta and the WCG that's causing the problems....

Still not to worry, I'm keeping the 6700k going a little longer and then it'll just be that Ryzen 1700X on the go    Great work guys, see you soon for another update !!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

Well here we are again for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 17th April 2021...  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no one today but its the weekend, it's fine!!    Chill out day!!

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  It's a shame we are down on a few members but I hope that we'll see them back at some point   Great work with the contributions guys, massive appreciation!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

Here we go with some Rosetta Pie stats for the 18th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around here I'm sure...  Great work guys, nice contribution!!    I hopefully have sorted out my lack of Rosetta work units, so I'm hoping for a bit of an increase tomorrow!!  Well hoping   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow, for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2021)

And for today's Rosetta Pie update for the 19th April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners for today but then I'm pretty sure there'll be another day around the corner 
I think I must be on a diet for pie with a slice that thing!!   Damn!!  

I hope they have distributed a few more works units now for the teams to get hold of, they seemed to have been rather thin on the ground of late sadly....   If anyone is having issues with getting the work please let us know    Team chat is always encouraged   

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2021)

Well here we are at tomorrow and here's another update for Rosetta Pie for the 20th April 2021!!   









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners but another great day by our few members supporting the team    Thank you guys!!  Massive respect and thanks!!       Hope you're both well and ok and we'llsee each other back tomorrow


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

I miss you guys already.  Been too warm to run anything more than game server, main desktop, and test bench.


----------



## Bow (Apr 21, 2021)

My folks are in Richland,  they said its been in the 80's.  We got snow today


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie stats for the 21st April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but thank you both for your support today     Great work guys and I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update   Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## Bow (Apr 23, 2021)

Question, I have not been getting WCG points running Rosetta, Don't Rosetta point towards WCG?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2021)

Rosetta@home is entirely separate from WCG. They just happen to both use the BOINC client (which is organisationally different from the other two itself).


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Here we go again for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 22nd April 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day ......




@Bow !!                 

Great work @Bow !!  Great milestone there I think!!    Major congrats and thanks for supporting out small 3 person team at the moment!  

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  I hope there might be something that I can do to get a bit more interest with Rosetta, so if anyone has any ideas or things they'd like to try, please do let me know!!  Catch you tomorrow hopefully for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 23rd April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners for today but there's bound to be one soon with the points we are contributing to the team with, so keep it going guys, brilliant work!!   Hopefully we'll be able to have a few more people to our team along the way...  I'll see if I can get some interest in the team and we can go from there.      

Thank you for your continued support guys


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2021)

Well here we are again for some Rosetta Pie stats update for the 24th April 2021....  He we go....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but it is the weekend, so we'll just take the days off   
Brilliant support guys, really great results for the both of you!  Thank you for sticking with the support of Rosetta   We are doing brilliantly well with just a few people, it's just really great to see.  

Still, I'd best get moving and updating the last few threads for the day...  Take care and hope to see you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

Here we are for some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th April 2021....









And now for the stoners for the day .....





@ TPU!!        
@mstenholm !!  

Great work to the team for hitting its next milestone and of course, @mstenholm for hitting his next milestone!!     Amazing work there young man and massive thanks to our small team!!

Can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

Well here's another, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but that's no issue at all!!     Great work to our team members as always with the contributions!!     Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2021)

Here we are as well for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th April 2021....  









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoner or milestones today, but there's another day around the corner I'm sure   
Thanks for the support guys, great as always     Hope to see you again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2021)

And here goes for some Rosetta Pie for the 28th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one else today but hopefully next time 
Brilliant support guys!!   I wish I was able to keep my rigs on a little longer, I think I'd get some good scores with it since it's running both Rosetta and WCG as well....  Impressive!!  Hope to see you both again soon, take care guys and thank you for your amazing contributions and support


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th April 2021......  Apologies it'll be quick but hopefully will serve the purpose!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@phill !!  

Yay me!!    Great contributions as always @Bow and @mstenholm!!  
I suppose 8,000 points from only 8 to 10 hours crunching isn't so bad.....    I hope everyone is well and doing ok??    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update....


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

Here we have some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th April 2021.....









And now for the stoners and the milestones for the day....





Sadly no milestones today for Rosetta but there's probably some due soon I think   
Thank you guys for your support..  It seems our team for the minute is only 3 strong but we are all doing such a great job..  Thank you    Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Well after a days break, I'd better get my butt in gear and update!!    So without further ado, here we go for Rosetta Pie for the 1st May 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey, it's the weekend, time to relax   

Great support as always guys, thank you for your continued supports!!    Rather than waste to much more of your time, time to go and put up another update for......


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

The next day of stats that is the 2nd May 2021 for Rosetta Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one today again but maybe tomorrow   
Thank you both for the contributions again for Rosetta, couldn't do it without you!!  

Hope you are both well and ok, hopefully we'll see you both back again soon


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Well, well, here goes another update for Rosetta Pie for the 3rd May 2021....









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but always another day I'm sure 

Great work guys, lovely contributions there!!   I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another round of updates


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

Well guys and gals here we are with another update for Rosetta Pie for the 4th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always another day and I'm sure someone will hit another one soon enough    With our 3 person team, I think we are doing exceptionally well to do what we do already, so thank you both to your contributions 
I hope you're both well and ok and have had a good day today    Hope to see you both for another update tomorrow   Take care


----------



## phill (May 6, 2021)

And here we go again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one today but being 3 people strong with this team, I think we are doing pretty awesome as we are     Apologies though for the crap show for me...  Not happy with that, rig was on for same as usual, I guess it didn't have enough time as it's clocked between Rosetta and WCG....  I'll see if I can strip out WCG from it when I can get some more setup I think 

Brilliant support as always from you you both Mstenholm and Bow, thank you so much!!   Hope to catch you both again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

Here we are again ladies and gentlemen    Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th May 2021 coming right up......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but some amazing contributions so, it's all good in the hood!!  Thank you guys for the continued support  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

Well apologies for the delay with the update, but here we go for the 7th May 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day??.....





Sadly no one today but there's always something around the corner I'm sure    Great support as always from you both guys, thank you so much for the continued support!!  
Best my bum in gear and update for the next days update!!   Can't be slacking too much.....


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

And as mentioned here's the next update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 8th May 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Well another milestoneless day but it's definitely not the end of the day...  I mean it is the weekend after all and everyone deserves a break  
Great support from our other two supports, thank you both so much for your brilliant contributions!!    Hope to see you both and anyone else back tomorrow for another update....


----------



## phill (May 10, 2021)

Well here's a quick update for the few that do Rosetta Pie for the 9th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....?





Sadly no one today but it's not the end of the world...  Hopefully tomorrow, recovery from the weekend needed   
I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update guys??   Take care


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Well guys and gals here we go again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners today but that's not the worst thing at all, I mean, look at those contributions instead     thank you guys, brilliant effort as always!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update    Take care!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

WEll here we are again gents for another update with Rosetta Pie Stats for the 11th May 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but another day soon hopefully   
Great support guys @mstenholm and @Bow, thank you both for your continued support  

Hope to see you both again tomorrow for the next update    Take care!!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

Well here we go again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but hopefully soon!!   I think something not quite updated with Rosetta last night quite right but ah never mind   
You both are killing it with the contributions, well done to both of you!!   
Hope everyone is well and ok?  Hope to catch you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 15, 2021)

Here we are again at Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@phill !!   

Yay me! 
Great work guys for the contributions and so thank full to you keeping the team going!!  Brilliant work as always     Hope to see you both tomorrow for another update


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2021)




----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

Here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 14th May 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stones for the day..





Sadly no one today but hey, it's the weekend, everyone is allowed a break     I hope that everyone is well and ok?  I'd best get moving on with the next update!!   See you then??


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

And here we go for the 15th May 2021 for a Rosetta Pie Stats update....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's bound to be another chance around the corner I'm sure  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright  Take care all, hope to see you again for the next update....


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

Well another stats update for Rosetta Pie for the 16th May 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but we'll have another soon enough I'm sure    Great work again guys as always, brilliant stuff!!  Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

And another status update for Rosetta Pie for the 17th May 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





@ TPU!!     
@mstenholm !!     

Great work everyone for hitting our 17,000,000 points milestone!!    Very awesome right there!!     Another milestone for @mstenholm as well, congrats man!!     Great work!!  Hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow    Take care!!


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

Here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but never mind    Always another time to get on the days stoner list  

Great support from you both as always @Bow and @mstenholm   Thank you for the support as always     Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2021)

And here we are again for another Rosetta Pie update for the 19th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but I have a good feeling there'll be someone hitting their next one soon  

Great work as always guys, brilliant support as ever     Hope to see you again for the next update, take care!!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

Well guys, how's it going??  Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey   Great support and contributions as always guys, thank you so much!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 23, 2021)

Well here we are again guys for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 21st May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one around for the milestones and stoners today but there we go, can't all be hero's everyday can we??   Great work as every guys, thank you For the continued support!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

Well here we are again with some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.... 





Sadly no one today but there's always another day     Great support as always, thank you guys   Sadly I think I might have not put in as much effort as I thought I had!    Hopefully tomorrow will give me a bit of redemption !!  
Hope to see you tomorrow, take care


----------



## Bow (May 24, 2021)

I am just a little shy of 20 million WCG points.  I am going to jump ship.  I will be back ass soon as I hit my mark.


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

Well here we go again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 23rd May 2021.....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully there will be someone soon    Your both doing some great contributions each day, can't thank you enough  @Bow come back whenever you are ready sir, I hope you hit your mark without any problems !!   

See you all soon guys, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 26, 2021)

Well another day and another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th May 2021....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully there will be soon..    Great support as always guys, thank you    I hope you're both well and ok??  Take care guys and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie for 25th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Bow !!          

Congrats on hitting your next milestone @Bow !!     Great work indeed!!  Now lets get on with this update and get to the next one!!    Great work everyone, brilliant efforts as always from our rather small team     Still doing better than a lot of the teams out there, so I'm still amazed and proud to be helping this one...  See you at the next one!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

Here's the next Rosetta Pie Stats from the 26th May 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no other stoners for to day but hopefully another day some time soon    Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for the next daily update


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

Well here we go again for the 27th May 2021 for Rosetta Pie stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but it's bank holiday weekend, take a load of and just chill out!!   
Great work there @mstenholm I think that @Bow has definitely stopped for the time now, but just firing through with the last few units points he's done...  I hope you hit your milestone with out any issues at all @Bow !! 

Take care all, hope to see you back again soon


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2021)

The Summer temperatures has hit Denmark, finally, so I have turned off my only dedicated Rosetta machine but I will let my WCG machines continue a little longer. I will slip in a few Rostetta WUs there.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

Here we have another update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hey, small team, I'm not thinking we'll be able to hit a new milestone every day!!     Great support everyone!!  It's starting to get warm over in the UK believe it or not, so I hope that won't stop me too much...  If you have to stop as I've seen @mstenholm and @Bow are doing (Bow as he's wanting to hit the milestone for WCG which is just awesome!!) there's no bad in that at all...  I don't want no hardware abuse that's for sure.... 

Take care everyone, hopefully we'll meet up again tomorrow?


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

And here we are again with another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th May 2021......









And here we are with the milestones and stoners for the day....





@phill !! 

Well another great day guys...  The score of mine must be a fluke so we'll see how we get on tomorrow!!   
@mstenholm how many rigs do you run with Rosetta??  

Hope to see you again tomorrow guys and gals...  Take care as always and thank you all!!


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2021)

OK, so, had to do a fresh install on 'LowerBay'. Just got done setting up BOINC w/ WCG and Rossetta, on a new Mint and Kernal.

Upshot? You will be seeing my name here again, soon. Somehow, my previous Mint install corrupted itself. I had to take the CMOS batt. out to clear a Password that someone(me)  installed, sometime in it's past life, to enter the BIOS. All so I could install from a USB.  Since I was in there, gave it all a nice wipe down.

I also rebooted Bay2, BTW, these are my small FF HP's w/ i3 21xx's (I forget the #). Bay2 is telling me the drive is dying. I think LowerBay may be having the same issue but, with a different result. Bay2 is flashing a screen indicating the problem, Lowerbay just forgot where stuff was!

I have a 3rd one, 'Rush City', after the name of the town it was shipped from, it's drive died a few months ago.

So, sometime next month, I will be looking to buy 3 small-ish laptop sata spinners. Hopefully, on the cheap. Then I will configure all 3 to run again, all with Rosetta, and WCG.



OK. I just found these for $20 each, https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0821CTJ24/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
So, I pulled the trigger on 3 of 'em. I will try one out on the 'Rush City'. Then when I have a problem with either of the others, I will switch them out (unless I just spend a few hours on a random day off and do all 3 at once...). I hope they are worth the trouble and don't die after 3 months!


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we are again with another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th May 2021......
> 
> View attachment 202226
> 
> ...


User Stats . I did have one full time and two that got some work twice a day. The full time 2700X is now turned off for the season.


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

Here we go for a quick update for Rosetta Pie for the 30th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one today but hey, it's getting hot so just make sure there's no hardware abuse and everything is good   
Some good support even with things being turned off so, can't wait to have everyone back crunching away  

Take care guys and gals, hope to see you again soon for the next update


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

Here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 31st May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!         

Have you registered yourself again @Arjai ??!!    Nice to have you back contributing to Rosetta, nice!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok and hopefully having some good weather??    Great work everyone, support is great as always for Rosetta    Here's hoping we can do some more damage when the winter months come around...  WCG FAH and Rosetta seem to get a little busier then....   Can't think why....  
Hope to see you all back again tomorrow     Take care!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Well here we are for Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st June 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!         

I think someone might have registered twice !!    Nice to have you with us Ajari, we look forward to seeing some more milestones from you very soon!!   

I hope everyone is well and ok...  Doing well for the contributions and the team is back up to 4 members now, so we are on the right track for sure!!    Take care and be safe guys!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Here we go again everyone for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!        

Nice one @Arjai, I'm guessing we'll be seeing you again tomorrow   
Nice work guys, support is good as always    Hopefully get to see you again tomorrow   Take it steady!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Well here's another quick update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd June 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Arjai !!     

Great work @Arjai !!      Hopefully see you back again soon with some more great results!!      As always guys and gals, brilliant work from everyone, I hope that you are all doing great and everything is ok!!  

Take care and hope to see you in the next one....


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 4th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!    

Great work everyone, another milestone today for @Arjai and some great results and contributions from the team      Hope to see you all again soon for another update!!     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2021)

Well here we are again with another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Arjai !!       

Congrats to @Arjai for hitting his next milestone and thank you guys for the contributions and support for the day   Brilliant stuff as always !!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2021)

Here we are having a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!         

Great work for @Arjai, I'm very certain we'll see him back tomorrow  

Hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope to see you tomorrow for another update for the team


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Arjai !!        

Great work from our stoner @Arjai for passing another milestone     Great work guys, I think we might need to get a few members in our little Rosetta Team...  Anyone have any suggestions or people who'd like to join, please feel free to show them the way!!  
Take care everyone, stay safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

Here we go for another quick update for Rosetta Pie 8th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@phill !!  
@Arjai !!        

Great work for our stoners today, nice one @Arjai !!   
As there's just two of us for the moment, I will keep putting up the stats but I'll just stop trying to talk...  If I can...   

Hope to see you back again soon everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

Well everyone, here we are finally (apologies for the delay!!) for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 9th June 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but hopefully we'll have another surprise on our hands for tomorrow!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??   Hopefully see you again for the next update


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th June 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one surpassing their milestones today but there's hopefully one around the corner   I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update for Rosetta


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update for Rosetta Pie for the 11th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one made it for any milestones today but hey, its the weekend, so go enjoy it   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2021)

Well here we have another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





SAdly no one today but its still the weekend and so, everyone should definitely be on a break!!     Great work from our members contributing as always, thank you both!!    Hope to see you both again tomorrow for the next update, so hope that you're both well and ok    Take it easy!!


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2021)

And here we go again with some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th June 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully a stoner coming to a screen near you soon!! 
Great support guys, thank you for the help and contributions!!  Really couldn't do it without either of you!!   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

Well here's an update for the Rosetta Pie stats for the 14th June 2021....










And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there are only 3 members so I don't think we'll have one everyday..  However awesome it would be!!   
Onwards we go for another update    Great work everyone, stay save and see you hopefully soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

And here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one go through to the milestones today but thank you all for such great contrubtions!!  

Well done and thank you all     I hope we all catch up again soon!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

And now here we go with some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th June 2021!!....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance very soon   
Great support as always    Hope to see you back again soon


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2021)

Well here we are again at the Rosetta Pie Stats update, now for the 17th June 2021 stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hopefully someone soon but as it's the weekend, have a chilled out one!!     Take care everyone, hope to see you again for another update soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@phill !!  

Well no one important there so lets move on   
Thanks for the support today @mstenholm   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another day    Take care !!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Here we go for another quick update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th June 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one for the milestones or stoners today but it's the weekend, so meh, lets think about it next week sometime, what do you think??    Take care everyone, I hope you are all alright and ok!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Well here we are for another quiet Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th June 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!....





Sadly no one today but there's opportunities I'm sure about the corner    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  @mstenholm it makes a bit of a difference with just running a 6700k to a 1700X and them both together don't you think!?    Soon time to retire the 6700k I think!!

Take care everyone and hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 21, 2021)

I will have to check on my i3 box running this...may have stopped running...gotta go to work, so, later tonight or...Wed, my day off.


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2021)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 21st June 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one to day but another chance up and coming soon enough I'm sure    Great support as always and another day to be proud of for our small team    Hope to see you back again tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Here we go again for another Rosetta Pie sats update for the 22nd June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one again today but there's another day popping around the corner so hopefully we'll get someone on there if posssiblle  
We are getting there for another milestones and stoners as well, 

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for for another update again


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Here we are for the 23rd June 2021 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update!! 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but maybe tomorrow we might have someone passing one by  

Great support, thank you @mstenholm !!   Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update     Until then!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2021)

phill said:


> Here we are for the 23rd June 2021 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update!!
> 
> View attachment 205243
> 
> ...


I noticed that someone turned on his 6700k back on so my cherry-pie days are over


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Just using that to get it over the 2 million points marker and then I'll retire it    I need more cores for my watts damn it!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

And here we are again for some much needed updating, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 24th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but another day, dollar and all that jazz  

Nice to have you back with us again @Bow !!    I hope everyone is alright and ok?   Hope to catch you again shortly for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

And here we go again for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th June 2021....










And here we have the milestones and stoners for the day ..........





Sadly no milestones or stoners again but plenty of time   I hope everyone is doing well and ok??....   On to our next update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but it's really nice seeing so many members contributing today, so thank you all supporting the team     Can't thank you all enough for the support    Until next time, we'll see you then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2021)

And now here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 27th June 2021....









And now for the stoners and smilestones for the day.....





Sadly no one today but someone might make an appearance in a few days I'm sure!   
Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

And here we go again for the 28th June 2021 for Rosetta Pie stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@mstenholm !!  
@Arjai !!       

Awesome efforts everyone, well done!!     I hope your both keep well and hope to see each other again soon


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

And here we go with an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU!!!!                                   

Great work everyone for the support of the team and the project!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  How's the heat @mstenholm ??
Best crack on to update the rest of the stats, but hope to see you all back again tomorrow !!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 30, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we go with an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th June 2021....
> 
> View attachment 205989
> 
> ...


I’m down to only 2 full time producers.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Here we go for an update for Rosetta PIe Stats for the 30th June 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day..





Sadly no one today but there's another around the corner I'm sure.. 

Best keep this train moving or else we gonna sleep!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st July 2021...... 









And now for the milestones and stoners for today....





@phill !!  

Well that was a nice and simple update, here's to the next one!!  Hopefully being that every update    Take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

As for the FAH Pie Stats thread, Rosetta today has also taken a shot down for the worse...  I'll skip todays stats update (2nd July 2021) and get a better one hopefully tomorrow instead for everyone  

Apologies again guys and gals


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

And here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 3rd July 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one here but there we go    Weekend off isn't it??    You obviously got the memo       Take care everyone, hope too see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2021)

Well here we go again with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 4th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always another time and place for milestones!!     Great work as always, I know we have a rather small team here but we do very well compared to others    Can't fault us here!! 

Hope to see you all again soon, on to the next one.....


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 5th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one for the stoners today, but we can always try again another day  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Great contributions as always, thank you guys and gals for the support...   Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2021)

Well everyone here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th July 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but maybe soon, we'll have someone surpass their next milestone     Here's hoping everyone is well and ok?  I hope that everyone is having a good day too   Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another quick Rosetta update


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

Well here we go for an update for Rosetta Pie for the 7th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but maybe someone another day      Nice work guys with the support, hope to see you again soon for another update !!     Hope everyone is doing well and is alright


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 8th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another around the corner I think so we'll check in back tomorrow 
Nice work everyone for the support, hope to see you back here again tomorrow for another update     Take care and see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2021)

Well here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 9th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another around the corner I think        Great work as always everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Well here we go again with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's another opportunity just around the corner, If you're back again tomorrow ;-)  Great support for the team as always, if anyone wishes to try and reach out for some more members please do!!  
Look forward to seeing you both back again tomorrow...   You all take care and have a great whatever you can with what's left of the weekend  Look forward to seeing you again tomorow.....


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 11th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but it's Sunday, who minds not going all out on a Sunday  
Thanks for the support guys, brilliant work!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow and take care!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stat updates for the 12th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but maybe tomorrow     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Another great day for support, so lets hope we can keep going at this level or more if we can!!     Best get on with the next update I guess.....


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

And here we go again with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th July 2021......









Well and here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today so here's hoping we might have someone tomorrow  Great work guys for the support, impressive results!!    Take care everyone, will hopefully see you tomorow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

Well everyone, another update coming for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully some time soon   I hope everyone is well and ok? Hope to see you again soon for another update.. Thank you both for the continued support, very much appreciated!!  Take care and see you soon hopefully!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie stats for the 15th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners for the day but I hope everyone is more well and ok??
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

Well here we are again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's always another time for more     Contributions are great and loving the fact we have two @Arjai's supporting us now   
As always I hope everyone is well and ok?  I hope the summer temps aren't too much for everyone.....  In the part of the UK I live, I think it might have been pushing nearly 30C today...   It's rather uncomfortable even now at nearly 130am .....  Roll on the cooler months......   Take care everyone, hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie stats for the 17th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one yet but I'm sure someone will be passing one soon enough....    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  I hope it's not too hot and stuffy where you are!   Take care all, be back tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Here we go guys and gals for a very busy update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 18th July 2021!!.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!         

Great work from @Arjai for hitting his next/previous milestone!!      I think you have a few accounts mate, so we'll go along with it! 

Great support either way it comes from and thank you everyone for supporting the TPU team in Rosetta  
Right on to the next update!!     Take care and be safe as always!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Here we go guys and gals for a very busy update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 18th July 2021!!.....
> 
> View attachment 208807
> 
> ...


@Arjai is conducting an experiment for us with two identical CPUs and the last two Linux LTS’. All we need to know if the run both run flat out. Based on only a few samples the older version is winning.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2021)

Ah!!   I'm surprised he's not said and posted up on the forum!!    How long is the test going for @mstenholm @Arjai ??


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Ah!!  I'm surprised he's not said and posted up on the forum!!  How long is the test going for @mstenholm @Arjai ??


@ phil I’m not sure that @Arjai is actually conducting a test, it‘s most likely just me that saw one with two identical CPUs and two different OS 
With the large variations in points between different projects and even within a single project there have to be a huge difference between the two Linux versions or 1000s of completed jobs to conclude anything.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @ phil I’m not sure that @Arjai is actually conducting a test, it‘s most likely just me that saw one with two identical CPUs and two different OS
> With the large variations in points between different projects and even within a single project there have to be a huge difference between the two Linux versions or 1000s of completed jobs to conclude anything.


See your a smart man    I just see two @Arjai 's and think he's just trying to get double the awards and milestones!!       Let's hope he posts soon so we can find out what he's up to


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th July 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but I'm sure there'll be someone soon enough    Massive thanks for the continued support everyone, awesome efforts!!     
Now for the next update.....


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

And here we are again for the 20th July 2021 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but always another day at some point  

Massive thanks for all your hard work and contributions, TPU's team is amazing, I can't say it enough!!   Hope to see you all again soon!!   Take care all!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2021)

@phill can you post, or send me a link to our team page on free-dc? I just saw what is happening and not sure what's up. I would like to see the page and investigate why this is happening.

BTW, I just scanned through 14,000 teams, 100 at a time, and could not find us on the free-dc team listings. Perhaps I scanned too fast and missed it. anyway, please send or post the link, please.

Thanks, hopefully I can get to the bottom of this. This is getting weird, Boinc screwed with my passwords and now I have a different WCG and two(?) Rosetta accounts?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2021)

Project Team Stats for TechPowerUp! in Rosetta@Home
		

@Arjai


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

Arjai said:


> @phill can you post, or send me a link to our team page on free-dc? I just saw what is happening and not sure what's up. I would like to see the page and investigate why this is happening.
> 
> BTW, I just scanned through 14,000 teams, 100 at a time, and could not find us on the free-dc team listings. Perhaps I scanned too fast and missed it. anyway, please send or post the link, please.
> 
> Thanks, hopefully I can get to the bottom of this. This is getting weird, Boinc screwed with my passwords and now I have a different WCG and two(?) Rosetta accounts?


Apologies @Arjai got caught up with things last night and went to bed early.  I see our @mstenholm has saved the day 

It's no problem at all with the two accounts, did it myself before I realised what the heck I had done wrong..  So many damn log in's these days and such I'd forget my head if it wasn't screwed on properly...


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

Well here goes for another update everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st July 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!         

Well done to @Arjai for the milestone pass today!!     Congrats man!!     We all hope to see you back again soon   I hope everyone is alright and ok??   Take care and hope to see you all tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## erek (Jul 22, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here goes for another update everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st July 2021!!
> 
> View attachment 209286
> 
> ...


Congrats @Arjai


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

Well here we are with another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!       

Great work @Arjai !!   Hopefully get to see you again soon!!  Great support and work as always everyone, hope you are all doing well and ok??.....

Well best get on with the next update...  Here we go!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

And here we go again for the 23rd June 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always time   
Well I hope everyone is doing well and ok today?   Weather seems to have changed over in the south west today, we seem to have no sun and a bit of rain...  Well, always helps cool things down I guess!    Take care everyone, hope to see you all again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2021)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie Update for the 24th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but still what a crackin' day everyone!!   6 members contributing to the team and some lovely scores too!!  Great work everyone, very well done   
I hope everyone has had a great weekend and I hope everyone has been able to have a chill out as well!    Hope to see everyone back again soon, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner I'm sure   I hope everyone is well and ok??  I hope that everyone can make it for the next update


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

And here is the next update, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one again today but there's plenty of time for that later   
Great work everyone, support is great and so are the great contributions!!  Can't thank everyone enough for the support and we hope to see you all again soon when you're next here    So stay safe and be awesome as always, see you all again soon hopefully     Take care until the next one....


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2021)

Well here goes for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day I think and the stats are looking great, so we have so little to worry about 
Great effort everyone, brilliant work !!     

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Team TPU soldiering as always, loving the support!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2021)

Well here we go with another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for theday....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always another chance for that I'm sure   As always another great day with great contributions and thank you all for the support  
Hope everyone is doing well and are alright??  Hope to see you again soon for the next update


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2021)

And here we are with some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th July 2021.....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today everyone but there's plenty of time    I hope everyone is well and ok?  I hope to see you all again soon for another update tomorrow if your free!!     Take care everyone, much      and  for the support as always!!...  Until the next time....


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

Well here goes nothing for some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 30th July 2021 .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's hope for another day real soon!    Great work everyone, good support as always, thank you for the contributions to the team!     Hope to see you all again soon for another update   Well I can't do anymore damage here, so on to the next one I go     Take care everyone, see you soon for another update!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2021)

WCG, Rosetta and properly many more projects auto-run a floating point and a integer speed bench. Until now I had a hard time to find any correlation between these numbers and the awarded points for the work done, well until today and for pre_helical_bundles_round1_attempt1 project only. The graph below is done for 8 different PCs and include Linux and Win10 (Philip). I don't know what to do with my obtained new knowledge other than to share it with my team


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2021)

Well, I removed all projects from all 3 i3's and re added them. Hopefully, it will consolidate my two 'Arjai' accts, here, into one. I also noted that I had signed in with my old acct for WCG on these 3 machines...corrected that, too.

So, Hopefully that's all in order. Until I switch out 2 more hard drives, in the coming week, or two. I hope that doesn't f things up. I also hope that the remaining HDD's hold out for the next couple weeks!

We'll see how it goes, in the next few days, here on Rosetta. It will be nice to have one acct. Not sure if that happened already, or just one machine was running? It's a possibility, had to re-boot 'Bay 2' in order top pull it up on TeamViewer.

Kinda looks that way from the free-dc stats...

I was looking at the numbers...If we get everybody back this fall, through the winter, pumping it out, we could crack into the 200's by next spring!! Running as we are today? It would take, just under, a year to get there. 

Just puttin' it out there.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 31st July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance, so we hope to see anyone on that list soon    We might have a small following but we do very well I think!  Thank you everyone, take care and be safe, hopefully see you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

Arjai said:


> Well, I removed all projects from all 3 i3's and re added them. Hopefully, it will consolidate my two 'Arjai' accts, here, into one. I also noted that I had signed in with my old acct for WCG on these 3 machines...corrected that, too.
> 
> So, Hopefully that's all in order. Until I switch out 2 more hard drives, in the coming week, or two. I hope that doesn't f things up. I also hope that the remaining HDD's hold out for the next couple weeks!
> 
> ...


It's great news mate you got it all up and running again!    Hardware can be such weird kit at times...  Only tonight after updating a motherboards bios, did it get stuck on rebooting as it's been doing for over a year now and yet something in the bios stopped it...  
Found out it was trying to boot itself at 8.500GHz+ and for some reason it didn't work....  Strange that don't you think??  

I would love to get some more members contributing to Rosetta and WCH and FAH as FAH and Rosetta are one of our 'weakest' but we can manage some really great scores with the members we currently have..  I'll never turn away some new members that's for sure and if there's anyone who can bring in a new member or four, I'm sure I'm not alone when I'd say, I'd welcome them to the team/s  

Keep on crunching guys and gals!!  Together this is TPU and we are awesome!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

Here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance I'm sure around that corner   

Nice work guys, done another solid contribution today for TPU!    I hope everything is going well for you all?  Time to get on with the next update......


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

And here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 2nd August 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but its a Sunday, we should be relaxing anyways   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??   I hope you've all had a great weekend, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2021)

Well here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day......





Sadly no one today for a milestone but maybe tomorrow  
Really great contribution for @mstenholm today, great work sir!!    Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update,,,  Until then everyone, take care and be safe !!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2021)

Well here we are again for another Rosetta Pie update for the 4th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well not the end of the world and with only a few people contributing to the team at the moment, I'm not expecting there will be a milestone broke every day    Every other maybe but still.....       I kid, no, I really do 

Massive contribution by @mstenholm today, outstanding mate, well done!!  I hope that you're well and doing alright?  
Best get on with the other updates for the day I think, hope to catch you back here soon enough


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2021)

Here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Well sadly no one today but there's always another chance soon enough   

Great work supporting guys, have you noticed today that there's not been many new projects to download??.....  Might have to keep an eye on that one....  All the best and thank you for the support!!  Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2021)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today and we lost Arjai for the day too    I hope that he's alright but I had noticed today that I'd run out of work units in my cruncher for today and I've had nothing put back down in it to carry on with...  Might be a fairly pants update tomorrow....  @mstenholm have you had the same too??

Either ways, thank you for the support and more so please do take care and be safe!     All the best and I'll carry on with a few more updates..!   Hope to see you again soon....


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2021)

@phill yes the project ran dry for me around 22 hours ago but they released a bunch of the shorter ones a few hours ago.


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @phill yes the project ran dry for me around 22 hours ago but they released a bunch of the shorter ones a few hours ago.


Awesome thanks mate for letting the team know    When the rig goes on in the morning, I should have a bit more to play with then


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 7th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@mstenholm !!          

Great work from our number one member for Rosetta!!  Glad to have you on the team @mstenholm !!!  We all hope to see you again soon!!

As there's not much else worth of saying, I'm going to shush and move on to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

And here we are again, back so soon for another update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 8th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around the corner, so we'll wait and see there  

I hope everyone is well and doing ok?   Time to get on with the other few updates and then I can get sometime in with the girls!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th August 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no one today but there's always another day..........
Sadly @mstenholm I've had the rig on for Rosetta for the last few days and I've not had a single new work unit yet so here's hoping we can get one through soon.....  I hope everything is going well for everyone??  Best get on with the next one....


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

And I'd love to put up some new stats for the 10th August 2021 for Rosetta Pie but there isn't any!!  

Sadly none of the TPU team has had any work units to return back for points!!  So today is a new score of 0......

Hopefully we'll get some new work units soon but it's been like it for a few days now so hopefully if there's any problems, it'll be sorted out soon    Take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2021)

phill said:


> And I'd love to put up some new stats for the 10th August 2021 for Rosetta Pie but there isn't any!!
> 
> Sadly none of the TPU team has had any work units to return back for points!!  So today is a new score of 0......
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some new work units soon but it's been like it for a few days now so hopefully if there's any problems, it'll be sorted out soon    Take care everyone!!


@phill The jobs started flowing in last night European time…..


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @phill The jobs started flowing in last night European time…..


I never picked up one at all today   Hopefully tomorrow I might have better luck....


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2021)

phill said:


> I never picked up one at all today   Hopefully tomorrow I might have better luck....


There are +29000 WU ready to be sent atm, try again.

Next morning edit: 0 tasks ready to be send and I’m dry on 2 out of 3 PCs.  I didn’t fill up last night.


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

I'll give it a spin in the morning, all of the rigs will be on should the sun be out


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!  

Still struggling with the lack of work units here but I do have a couple, WCG is keeping the rig busy for the moment tho


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 11th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





Sadly no one today but then we'll see what the rest of the few updates has install for us....  

Great work for being back on the ball guys, I still missed out on a few work units but I think with a day or two I hope to be back in the mix   Great support as always, hope to see you in the next updates


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

And here we go again for another update for the 12th August 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





Sadly no one today but we'll keep going and see what turns up in the next one...  Better support today since we have 3 members contributing, sadly no results from me yet   Sorry guys I hope I won't be out for too long!! 

On to the last update for Rosetta, hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

And here we are for the latest update for Rosetta Pie Stats, the 13th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one this evening but hopefully we are getting back to normal now!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright    Here's hoping to having another good day tomorrow and hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2021)

Here we go for an update on the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day for milestones    I see we have 4 members today providing some results which is great, thank you everyone !!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow!!    Hope you swing by!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2021)

Here we are for an update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th August 2021....









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but thankfully I'm back on the board again..    Hopefully with a few milestones in sight, we'll be seeing you all again soon    Take care everyone and thank you for the support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey guys and gals, it's an update from the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@ TPU!!!!                                                           


Great effort TPU!!     Great effort making it possible for us to hit over 19,000,000 points for our Rosetta Pie stats contribution!!   Amazing efforts, can't thank you all enough for the support!!   
I hope everyone is doing well today??   I've been having some issues with Rosetta and I've had hardly any work units downloaded and I've gone back over to WCG work for the moment.  Prefer to have a rig not just sat idling if I can get it crunching  

Hopefully soon, I can get my few not working rigs backup and working but there's going to be a bit of effort having to do that I think.....  We'll see how things go!  

Outstanding work everyone, you should be very pleased and more so proud!!     Hope to see you again soon everyone!    Until the next time!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

Well here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but I think the work units for Rosetta aren't being distributed quite like they should be so hopefully we'll see some more members contributing back to this one soon, hopefully!     Thanks to @mstenholm for keeping the team going for today.  I was out of these work units when I've checked in on the few times I've had the PC on...  That and now TeamViewer wants a licence because 'I use it too much....'  Goodbye Teamviewer!!   

Best crack on guys and gals, hopefully we'll see everyone soon    Take care and be safe!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow we'll have at least one more member contributing to the team...  Rosetta seems to have been a bit of a pain in the butt these last few days....  I'm hoping they sort themselves out over there soon!! 

But there we are, all up to date  
I hope everyone is well and doing ok?  We all hope to see everyone back again for another update soon enough!!    Take care everyone, hopefully see you soon !!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th August 2021....









And now here we are for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today on the stoner list but there's another chance I'm sure around the corner 
Massive contribution from @mstenholm as always, thank you sir!!  
A very solid contribution today, massive respect to you both!    Thank you as always     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th August 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one else today but there's bound to be someone at some point so we'll just carry on   
Great work to the guys supporting the team today, a few more members today which is always great to see !!     Hope to see everyone back again soon again for our next update??....


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Well here we are again for an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hopefully soon we'll have another milestone or two   
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

Well here we are in the Rosetta Pie Stats update thread, lets see what the 22nd August 2021 brings us 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today on the milestone board but there's another time I'm sure 
Another great day for the contributions as well, great work guys    Slowly getting my act together as well, so that's always a bonus    If only the sun was out a little more.....
Still hope everyone is well and ok, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Here we have an update for the 23rd August 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one for our milestones today but maybe another day 
I hope everyone is well and ok..  A bit of a short update today but hopefully a better one tomorrow    Take care everyone, hopefully see you for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

And here we are again all for another update for the Rosetta Pie Stats on the 24th August 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully some milestones coming and would be great to see a new member or two popping up here.....  Hint hint...  Do we know of anyone who could join?!?!? 
Great work as always guys, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Here we go for another mass update, apologies everyone for taking so long to get this done....

Right, here goes.... 

Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th August 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around the corner, so hopefully we'll see someone there  
Great work today everyone, thank you for the support and contributions!!     On to the next one....


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, maybe tomorrow!!    I know the last few days the lack of Rosetta work units seem to have been all over the place, I've had a few times over the last week now that have been very low or out of work units    If anyone else is experiencing issues like this too or any issues in fact, please do let us all know, post in here if you'd like      Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but hopefully for another day!!     Great work everyone!!   No wonder we don't have any work units, @mstenholm seems to be taking them all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here we go for the 28th August 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats update









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but the contributions are looking better so in my head that's a win!   Great work everyone, I hope the lack of work units doesn't happen too often for everyone!!     Great stuff everyone!!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here for the last update I think the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one but a massive thank you and shout out to you all for the support to the team for our Rosetta contributions, awesome effort and great work as always, thank you everyone so much!!  
Well I think I've done all the damage I can do in this thread, on to the next one for updates!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

Well here we are for another update of Rosetta Pie Stats for the 30th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but meh, I'm sure we'll have someone hitting a milestone soon enough  
Great work as always everyone, some really nice contributions as well, so very good day for team TPUs Rosetta contribution!    Hope to see you all back again soon for the next update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

Here we are again everyone for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 31st August 2021....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one yet but hopefully soon!! 
Nice support there guys for the day too, great work!!     I hope you're both all ok and hope to see you back tomorrow with some more amazing contributions     Take care and hope to see you then!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

Here we go ladies and gents for some updates for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st September 2021....  (jesus it's September already!?!?!?!?)









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but maybe sometime soon as I think @mstenholm might be fast approaching one soon 
Great efforts as always everyone, great day for TPU's contribution!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

Here we are for an earlier update than normal for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 2nd September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@mstenholm !!               

Great work there @mstenholm for hitting 10 million points for Rosetta!!     10 million points club is all you at the moment!!  I hope to get there one day!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!   Take care and see you hopefully tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

Well here we are guys and gals after a busy few days, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always hope for tomorrow!!   I am finding that there's some days where there's no jobs spare and some where there's loads...  Not sure I'm getting it lol!!   Still I hope everyone is not having problems with Rosetta??   If you are, could you please let the team know with a reply in the thread??    Be great to hear how others are getting on too


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

And here we are for the 4th September 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no stoners today but great work with the contributions guys, thank you very much for the support to the team!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update    Take care everyone, hope that you're all having a great weekend!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

And now for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 5th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's hopefully another chance around the corner     I hope everyone is having a good day??   I think Rosetta is having some more issues with getting work out again as it appears that my 2700 rig has gone dry again today...  Hopefully it'll be working again tomorrow...   I live in hope!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, thank you for the support with this project everyone, means a lot and it puts TPU on the map as well!    Take care everyone, see you soon hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Well here we are ladies and gents for an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th September 2021....





And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

*

*

Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll have a few soon     Great work everyone and thank you so much for all the support and contributions!   I see we are down to two members today, I know that Rosetta has been playing up with dishing out points, so here's hoping that picks up again soon!!   Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

And now here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one but with the points not coming in with no work units being distributed, its not really surprising!!   Come on Rosetta, sort it out!!   

Thanks for the support as always @mstenholm and it's amazing all that you do    Hopefully we can get some points soon!!   

I hope everyone is well and ok, take care and we'll hopefully see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

And here goes for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners but another slow day for Rosetta, hopefully the work units will be in flow next update  
Hope to see you all again soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

Here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th September 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today everyone but always tomorrow    I see the work units are flowing better so hopefully we'll see some much nicer scores and team mates contributing  

Take care everyone, hope that you have had a massively great day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Here we go for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th September 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but some amazing support today and that's far more important!!   
Hope everyone is doing well and has had a great weekend so far!!    See you for another update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 11th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll see some members again soon   

Another great day for the support everyone, nice one!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok and has had a great weekend so far!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

Here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Arjai !!         

Well done @Arjai getting your next milestone!!    We hope to see you again soon!!  
Great work everyone, another brilliant days contribution    Hope to see you all again tomorrow and take care!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

Well here's one for Rosetta's Pie for the 13th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another time we can try and meet with a stoner!!    Great work for the support guys and again massive thanks to @mstenholm for putting in a massive contribution!!

Time to make like a tree and leave, so hopefully we'll bump into each other tomorrow!!     Take care everyone, see you soon


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2021)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th September 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner, I'm sure....
I hope everyone is well and doing ok?  Finally we are all get some decent points in for Rosetta, so great work everyone!     It's a shame there's not more people taking part in this but if anyone knows anyone who would like to join, please send them this way!!  

Still, best crack on I think, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today but we do have a good return for Rosetta so we are flying along     Great work guys and hope to see you back again soon    Take care and hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2021)

Why, here we are at the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always another update not so far away....  
Great work to our two other members, definitely couldn't do this without you!!  You take care and be safe, hope we can see every one again soon!!            Take care and more so be safe!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2021)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but here's hoping soon   Takes a little while with Rosetta, but we'll get there  

I hope everyone is doing well and alright??  Take care everyone, great contributions as always today everyone, very awesome you are all now!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

And here goes for the 18th September 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but great support from our 2 members contributions today, thank you both very much guys!!   
I hope everyone is having a good day and is more so, all ok   Catch you in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

And here we have the 19th September 2021 for the Rosetta Pie Update....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@ TPU!!                                 

We've passed 20 million points in Rosetta Pie!!    Absolutely brilliant everyone!!     Outstanding result!!  

Well I think I'll leave that there on a high note!!  Apologies for my utter rubbish contribution today....  2 points??!!!   How the heck did I only give 2 points??!?!?!?    Unbelievable........


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

And here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today for the milestones but there's another day coming around I'm hoping, so we'll see who pops up then  

Hope everyone is doing well and ok!?!?    Great work again guys!!  Solid contribution!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie status update for the 21st September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today for the milestones but hopefully soon!!   
Great contributions guys, thank you!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok....   Hopefully we'll catch up together tomorrow      Until then, take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd September 2021...  Here goes nothing.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance I'm pretty sure tomorrow   
Another great day from everyone contributing to our little Rosetta family and team...  Thank you both for the support and contributions you're doing, means so much for the little things and it's always so nice to see members putting in the extra effort   

Well time to get on and get to the next update....  Hope to see you all there!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 23rd September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners ......





Sadly no stoners today but there's always something about the next time that we'll hopefully see something great happening   
Great work guys for the support and contributions!!

I hope everyone is well and ok!   See you soon


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one for the milestones list but we are a very small team, so I think we are doing just awesome enough as we are right now   Great work guys and as always @mstenholm massive thanks to you from the team for the level of contribution you are able to help with.  Outstanding and amazing work, thank you so much!!   

Best get on with it, a few more to update tonight, catch you again tomorrow I hope!  

Another solid day of contributions today, brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th September 2021......









And now, what about the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's a chance hopefully for tomorrow to have someone there     Great work as always everyone, we is flying along even with just 3 members, its brilliant to see!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

And now here goes for the 26th September 2021 stats update for Rosetta Pie......









And now for the milestones and stoners hopefully showing today....





Sadly no but never a bad thing to not see someone here...  Great work everyone, great contributions !!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??.....  Take care of yourselves and hope to see you back again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2021)

Here we all go for the last little bit for the Rosetta Pie stats for the 27th September 2021









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly as guessed no stoners today...  I think we might have someone coming to be there soon enough I'm hoping!!   I hope everyone is well and ok??   Take great care of yourselves and hope to see you all again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Well here we are after a few days of waiting (my apologies!!) the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th September 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day........





Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll have a few people turning up and hopefully then can see some more progression!!  
Great work everyone, thank you muchly for the contribution!!  Well best get my botty in gear and get on with the next one.......


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th September 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one again but not to worry, someone soon will turn up and we'll be cheering and happy !!   

Right, next update we go!!  Great work everyone, getting some very good numbers in for sure!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!     Take care everyone and I hope you've had good day!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go for the 30th September 2021 for Rosetta Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but a very decent contribution from our team today!!   Outstanding guys!!  Well done indeed!!  4 members strong today so I hope we can keep this going!!    Still not to worry about the lack of stoners here, hopefully at some point, we'll have at least a 10 strong team here!!  

Still, take care everyone, will hopefully catch up with you soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2021)

Well here we are for another update to Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today, hopefully soon though!!      Great work guys, great support for today..  Would be really great to see a few more names in this team don't you think?    Might see if we can gain some interest from the forum somehow.....

Anyways, brilliant stuff as always, time for the next update now!! .....


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2021)

And here we go for the 2nd October 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but great support from the team as always    Not sure why my score as low as that but meh!!  I guess I missed the cut off or they just not finished in time!!    Hopefully some more points to up my game a little soon!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok...  Great support and work as always guys, thank you so much for your time and help with this project    Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another little up date for the team and the project


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but we are doing really well for the support of this and I thank you both for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And here we are with the latest update for Rosetta Pie Stats, 4th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but such a lovely contribution today, it doesn't matter     Great work both of you, I hope that you are both well and ok...  Hope to see you back tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2021)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





Sadly no one today but there's  another day and another list tomorrow, shall we wait and see if anyone is on that one?? 

Great work everyone, great contributions today and our team as always is going along amazingly for its size!!  Outstanding job guys!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

Well here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th October 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today for a milestone but hopefully someone will be having/passing one by soon enough     Great support again from you both as always, thank you!!     Best get on with the next update....


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

And here we are for that next update, the 7th October 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......




@Arjai !!          

Well done Arjai for hitting that next milestone!!     Another great day of contributions as always, thank you both!!      Hope to see you back again soon Arjai for another milestone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2021)

Well here we are again fro an update with Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th October 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but it's the weekend after all, so we'll wait and see what happens   Take care everyone, hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2021)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 9th October 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@phill !!  

Well nothing special here, time to move on!!     I  hope everyone is alright today, bit low on members contributing here but it's not the end of the world    Thanks to you both for contributing today, at @Bow I'm really unsure how you only managed to score 9 points??!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

Here we are with some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around the corner but with two people, I'm not sure we'll be hitting that many milestones so quick!!     Great work @mstenholm as always!!     On to the next update.....


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And here we are for the 11th October 2021 for our Rosetta Pie Stats....









And boom there we have a double in our members contributing!!     Amazing!!     Now, for the milestones and stoners....




@mstenholm !!               

Well what an outstanding day for @mstenholm !!     Well done man!!  Great work for the milestone and of course the massive contribution!!  
Nice to see you back @Toothless and @Arjai !!  Hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 12th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners but with the effort that @Toothless is putting in, hopefully soon!!    (No pressure mate   )
Hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 13th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Well sadly no one today but maybe tomorrow     Look at the contributions today, outstanding guys!!   Massive thanks and respect from me for the amazing total you've been able to produce today!!   As always don't crunch or fold more than you wish to!   Some contributions are better than none at all 

Time to get on with the next update, so best get a move on   Until the next time..... Take care and be safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

And here we are for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Toothless !!          

Congrats to our @Toothless for hitting your next milestone and we all look forward to seeing you again on the milestone board!!     Great work man!!  
I hope everyone is doing well, thank you as always for all the support and contributions to the TPU Rosetta Team....


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

Well and here we go for the updates for the Rosetta Pie Stats for 15th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but its always great to see 4 members contributing to our rather small team!!   What an outstanding load of contributions as well!!     Well done to you all!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And now for the 16th October 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but look at the amazing contributions we have had today!!   Outstanding efforts guys, thank you so much for the level of support!!    If only we could get some more members to join us!!      Take care everyone and please do keep up the amazing efforts!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And here we are for the last update of the day for the 17th October 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Toothless !!          

Awesome results for today and great work to Toothless for hitting his next milestone!!     Awesome effort!!     Great to have you with us!!  We hope to see you again soon!!  Onward we go for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th October 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




Sadly no one today but there's always the day around the corner, hope to see someone there soon    Great effort and work again everyone, well done!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2021)

Here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th October 2021....





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully someone due to hit a milestone soon enough!!    Great support as always guys, thank you both @mstenholm and @Toothless for your massive contributions together!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th October 2021....
> 
> View attachment 221667
> 
> ...


Main server is going dual socket tomorrow or so. I suspect many point makings soon.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2021)

Well here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th October 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Toothless !!           

Well done to @Toothless for hitting the 2 million points milestone!!     Great work there sir!!  
Hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Please keep up the great work and contributions for our small team, it is amazing what we can do together!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

Here goes with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st October 2021.....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but there's another chance soon enough I'm sure.... 
Great contributions guys, outstanding in fact!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

And Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd October 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Another great day for the contributions for the day, shame no one hit any milestones but the contributions are the most important     Outstanding again everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2021)

@Toothless will bring plenty of Milestone to the table. He's on a roll  I saw somewhere that you had problems reducing the number of threads. It is very clear that running 40 threads is to much for this PC. Below notice that your run time is much longer than your CPU time. The Run time is from the job has started till it ends, the CPU time is the time actually is used on the job. The discrepancy is the thread doing something else, not Rosetta related. You know what you have running in the background. Windows is not the first choice for a reason. So three things - reduce the tasks to 36-38 (0.91-0.96), get rid of the bloat and consider Linux. This is just a friendly advice, I like to be beaten down to second place in the team


----------



## Toothless (Oct 24, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @Toothless will bring plenty of Milestone to the table. He's on a roll  I saw somewhere that you had problems reducing the number of threads. It is very clear that running 40 threads is to much for this PC. Below notice that your run time is much longer than your CPU time. The Run time is from the job has started till it ends, the CPU time is the time actually is used on the job. The discrepancy is the thread doing something else, not Rosetta related. You know what you have running in the background. Windows is not the first choice for a reason. So three things - reduce the tasks to 36-38 (0.91-0.96), get rid of the bloat and consider Linux. This is just a friendly advice, I like to be beaten down to second place in the team
> View attachment 222193


Guess what I got running  






I've been considering Linux but it would have to be in a virtual machine due to I've got other things running on this server. Thank you for the info though!

Edit: I had issue increasing the number of threads. I guess it depends on the reboot if it'll kick the NUMA awareness in or not.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2021)

And here we go for the 23rd October 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And here we are with the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today with the milestones but we have had some amazing contributions today so hats off to @Toothless and @mstenholm !!   Great work guys, outstanding work from you both!!        Hope that everyone is doing well and is more so, ok and well    Hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2021)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th October 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but I think there might be one tomorrow!!   @Toothless WOW for the contribution!!  That is amazing!!  I think that should be a milestone in itself!! Outstanding mate, absolutely outstanding!!   
I hope everyone else is doing well??  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

Well here we are with the 25th October 2021 for the Rosetta Pie Update for the day!! .......









And now for the day's milestones and stoners...





Sadly no one today but there's another update about so we'll wait and see!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  
Amazing efforts again @Toothless, I think those 80 threads are definitely helping   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

Here we go with some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th October 2021.... 









Another great day for our contributions, now what about these milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one passed any new milestones for today but another chance around the corner I'm sure   
I hope everyone is doing well??  I see @Toothless that big server/dual Xeon is really doing some good for you sir!!  That is awesome!!     Do you let that run 24/7 when it starts to get a little cooler?  Amazing work     Take care everyone, will look forward to seeing you all soon again for another update!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 28, 2021)

phill said:


> Here we go with some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th October 2021....
> 
> View attachment 222661
> 
> ...


Typically only crunch when it's cold enough to do so. Currently have 116 or so threads going for Rosetta and 12 for WCG. (Ram limitation on one dual socket)

When it gets warm again I'll start shutting things down.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2021)

Well how are we all doing today??   Here goes for a small update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 27th October 2021.....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well another great day but sadly no milestones today for anyone, but can't have a milestone every day, got to get some contributions in between   
Hopefully everyone is doing well   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update...      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th October 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but hopefully again soon    Some really amazing contributions by @Toothless and @mstenholm today   Massive respect for you both!!  Hope to see you both back again soon!!     Brilliant work there guys, really brilliant work  

Still, best get a move on...  Will catch you all up soon!!    I hope everyone is well and ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't know if you have noticed that some of your work is pending validating. I have noticed that the validating normally is dealt with within seconds. My three active PC have 8, 15 and 27 waiting. @Toothless 227, 85, 53 and 33. @phill 0 and 6. @Arjai 1. There are no official statements but they have been informed of the problem.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I don't know if you have noticed that some of your work is pending validating. I have noticed that the validating normally is dealt with within seconds. My three active PC have 8, 15 and 27 waiting. @Toothless 227, 85, 53 and 33. @phill 0 and 6. @Arjai 1. There are no official statements but they have been informed of the problem.
> View attachment 222963


So whatcha saying is we're a bit ahead in terms of data being processed?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2021)

Toothless said:


> So whatcha saying is we're a bit ahead in terms of data being processed?


Yes, but there is a underlying problem with some of their equipment. At least they still issue new work which has been a problem from time to time.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Yes, but there is a underlying problem with some of their equipment. At least they still issue new work which has been a problem from time to time.


Well, issue work for the time being. Gonna suck if they stop because of being backlogged.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well it sucks if they are having issues, hopefully that won't last for too long...  Here's an update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th October 2021...










And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no stoners today but there's another chance I'm sure about here somewhere...  

I hope everyone is doing well and alright??   Some great contributions from @Toothless and @mstenholm as always, great work there guys!!        Hope to see you all again soon, take care everyone and be safe


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th October 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there is I'm sure another update around the corner somewhere  
Some amazing support again from @Toothless and @mstenholm     Outstanding!!   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 31st October 2021.....









And for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Toothless !!           

Great work there @Toothless !!  Great result and milestone for you there!!        Hope to see you again for another one, I'm sure you'll be hitting your next milestone before me   
I hope that everyone is well and doing ok..  Take care everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

Well here we are at the Rosetta Pie Stats thread, lets check out this update for the 1st November 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day........





Sadly no one today but well &%( damn!! @Toothless that's an amazing level of support for Rosetta today!!  That's a monster contribution!!   I did wonder how long it would take you to overtake me, in short, not long!!     Outstanding efforts man that's amazing!!  It's amazing to have you on the team!!   @mstenholm still doing amazing things with your contributions!   With you both we'll be flying up to 1st place in Rosetta in no time at all!!   

Well, congrats to you all, great work and hopefully, we'll all catch up again tomorrow for another update     Until then gents..........


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2021)

Well here we are for an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 2nd November 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




Sadly no one today but there's another day planned I hope tomorrow, so with luck, we'll see you all back then   Take care everyone  

What an outstanding contribution from @Toothless and @mstenholm today, utterly impressive and gobsmacking is one way to put it!! Damn guys, you are definitely making an dent into the differences in points between us and the rest of the teams!!      Amazing efforts, thank you both so much!!   
Take care everyone!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 4, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we are for an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 2nd November 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 223567
> 
> ...


Where are we in terms of team ranks and progress?

EDIT: Ram seems to be used.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes plus 1 GB per unit is the norm. A few is only using 400-500 MB, foldit-something is the name.
I only have 16 GB and from time to time I get the message waiting for memory on my 16 threads CPUs, my setting is 15. Team is ranked 315 and projected to crawl to 305 in a week from now.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

Rosetta seems to be a bit harder to run than wcg.. she’s puttin out some ppt.. the last time I looked at it, temps up in the 80s as I walked out the door lol.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Rosetta seems to be a bit harder to run than wcg.. she’s puttin out some ppt.. the last time I looked at it, temps up in the 80s as I walked out the door lol.


I run 3 of 4 of my rigs with a meter so I can confirm that Rosetta is using slightly more power than WCG but my AMDs tends to just clock down to (almost) compensate for the temperature increase. If you run MIP/ARP you will have the same memory problem.

Edit: I just have to dig out the numbers- OPN/MCM mix on a 2700X 180 W, 16 threads. Rosetta 15 threads 200 W.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I run 3 of 4 of my rigs with a meter so I can confirm that Rosetta is using slightly more power than WCG but my AMDs tends to just clock down to (almost) compensate for the temperature increase. If you run MIP/ARP you will have the same memory problem.
> 
> Edit: I just have to dig out the numbers- OPN/MCM mix on a 2700X 180 W, 16 threads. Rosetta 15 threads 200 W.


Yeah she’s running at 4650ish by herself with pbo, ppt was just over 200w when I last looked lol.. she touched 90 a couple of times, no clocking down either she just took it


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yeah she’s running at 4650ish by herself with pbo, ppt was just over 200w when I last looked lol.. she touched 90 a couple of times, no clocking down either she just took it


As far as I can see then you are not affiliated any Rosetta team. I'm I right? I'm trying to find your CPU to see how it is doing 
Edit: found your CPU


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> As far as I can see then you are not affiliated any Rosetta team. I'm I right? I'm trying to find your CPU to see how it is doing
> Edit: found your CPU


Yeah I’m not a pro or anything, I added the project and it runs occasionally, thought I haven’t looked much, just the daily updates here lol.. I don’t really know how to tune for it, if there is anything to tune.. like in the older days with f@h you could set flags. WCG, Rosetta, Boinc.. total no0b


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yeah I’m not a pro or anything, I added the project and it runs occasionally, thought I haven’t looked much, just the daily updates here lol.. I don’t really know how to tune for it, if there is anything to tune.. like in the older days with f@h you could set flags. WCG, Rosetta, Boinc.. total no0b


You did do something already I noticed - 6 hour runs, not that I think it matters for the points. I doubt that any Rosetta users are pros, no money in it as far as I can tell. If you run all-core 4650 ish then Windows are worse then I imagined. I run at around 4150 when I use 23 threads (mix Rosetta and WCG) on my 3900X, Linux and I get close to 550 points from 8 hour. You get around 468 (guestimated) which is about the same as my faster 2700X. Team members get tips


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

Does Rosetta and WCG run at the same time? I think they do.. maybe I will just run one project at a time and see what happens. I am off in 4 hours so still got some time to kill.. ugh.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Does Rosetta and WCG run at the same time? I think they do.. maybe I will just run one project at a time and see what happens. I am off in 4 hours so still got some time to kill.. ugh.


They sure do.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> They sure do.


That would be why.. they are both running, at least last night when I looked they were both running simultaneously.. I bet that’s why production is low.. or it could be a win 11 thing, I upgraded and not a clean install..


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That would be why.. they are both running, at least last night when I looked they were both running simultaneously.. I bet that’s why production is low.. or it could be a win 11 thing, I upgraded and not a clean install..


No in fact it is the other way around. You can of course only run 24 jobs on your 5800X at the same time. BOINC manager will not start more than 24 jobs, it will stop a job if a rush job show up. If you run 100% Rosetta you are running out of L3 cache and slow the process down and get less Rosetta points. If you run 50/50 you might get optimal performance but I think that number is closer to max 25% Rosetta and 70% WCG and 5% for Windows and general overhead.

Edit: if I run a few jobs my three active processors will get (max) 420, 496 and 550 points for a 8 hour job. You seem to max get 351 for 6 hour => 468 points for 8 hour but since you run close to 100% Rosetta you get less. Adding some WCG to the mix will increase your points per Rosetta unit but not for Rosetta as a whole. but you get WCG points. You decide how the mix should be.

You know how to check your Rosetta points right?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> No in fact it is the other way around. You can of course only run 24 jobs on your 5800X at the same time. BOINC manager will not start more than 24 jobs, it will stop a job if a rush job show up. If you run 100% Rosetta you are running out of L3 cache and slow the process down and get less Rosetta points. If you run 50/50 you might get optimal performance but I think that number is closer to max 25% Rosetta and 70% WCG and 5% for Windows and general overhead.
> 
> Edit: if I run a few jobs my three active processors will get (max) 420, 496 and 550 points for a 8 hour job. You seem to max get 351 for 6 hour => 468 points for 8 hour but since you run close to 100% Rosetta you get less. Adding some WCG to the mix will increase your points per Rosetta unit but not for Rosetta as a whole. but you get WCG points. You decide how the mix should be.
> 
> You know how to check your Rosetta points right?


Interesting, I had no idea..  as for points I just looked last night, I think I have only been running Rosetta a day or two anyways, maybe three.. during the week I spend more time on my phone than my pc


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Well here we are at a slightly busier Rosetta Pie Stats thread than normal and I like it!!     Here we have some stats for the 3rd November 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around here somewhere I'm sure of it.....   
Amazing contributions from @Toothless and @mstenholm as always, amazing efforts guys    Well as that's all the damage I can do around here, I'm going to head off to the WCG daily stats thread.....    Catch you later everyone, hope you're keeping well and are ok


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Well here we go with another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 4th November 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!......





@mstenholm !!!!              

Great work there mate!!  I hope that you're doing well and are ok!!  Great to see a milestone for Rosetta, hopefully we can try and get a few more involved with the team and make it 10 at some point  
Great support from you @mstenholm and @Toothless, amazing support right there!!  

I hope everyone is ok, hopefully see you all in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2021)

Well here we are again for some more Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 5th November 2021!!.....









And here we are with the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner I'm sure of it   
Amazing work from @Toothless and @mstenholm as always, brilliant contributions guys, your both making massive dents in teams ahead of us with contributions like that every day!!    Great work, it really is and thank you for your efforts with TPU's team...  Hopefully we'll be seeing you both again tomorrow as well!! 

Ah, best get a move on I think, time to get the last few threads updated for the day     Until next time everyone, hope your ok and well, take care!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

Here we are for the 6th November 2021 update for the Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Toothless !!              :cool

Great work there @Toothless for the support and the massive contributions!!     Impressive stuff and I hope we are going to get to see your name on the leader board much more     Take care and hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

And here we go with a quick update for the Rosetta Pie States for the 7th November 2021.......










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner soon...  We'll see what happens  
Still great work to @Toothless and @mstenholm...  Welcome back @Peter1986C    We all hope that you're doing well and ok??

Well there's my job done here     Best get the last three updates done and then I can go grab some sleep


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome @freeagent


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2021)

Well here we are for the 8th November 2021 Rosetta Pie stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@freeagent !!             

Great work there @freeagent and more so, welcome to the TPU Rosetta Pie family!!     How are you finding the crunching??  Anything we can do to help, just put up a question/thread, we'll do our best!!  @mstenholm seems to be the knowledge man around here, amazing guy too!!   I hope that everyone is doing ok, and is well??  Well best move on, feeling very tired tonight so going to get this done for you all and then hit the sack I think 

Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

Rosetta is hardcore! Lol


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

Here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 9th November 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance I'm sure   
Great contributions to you both, amazing work!!   

I hope everyone is doing well, how are you all??     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Rosetta is hardcore! Lol


Sure is!!    RAM intensive!!   Make sure you have 1GB per core...  Seems to take up that amount and more sometimes......


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Sure is!!  RAM intensive!!   Make sure you have 1GB per core...  Seems to take up that amount and more sometimes......


Oh yeah, it will use 26GB no problem lol. I even turned my CPU PPT down to 180w so it doesnt bump 90c every few minutes.. 80-85 is ok.. sorta.. I guess lol. Its fine  

Edit:

Going to repaste my CPU tomorrow and see if it helps.. it should I think I went on a little thick last time.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Sure is!!    RAM intensive!!   Make sure you have 1GB per core...  Seems to take up that amount and more sometimes......


I think I hit the more part. I have a virtual machine eating only like, 6GB. Which points to Windows and BOINC eating about 111GB at times with all 80 threads on Rosetta. Reboot often!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Oh yeah, it will use 26GB no problem lol. I even turned my CPU PPT down to 180w so it doesnt bump 90c every few minutes.. 80-85 is ok.. sorta.. I guess lol. Its fine
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Going to repaste my CPU tomorrow and see if it helps.. it should I think I went on a little thick last time.


It does put an extra load on the CPU during some work units...  Not sure why for...  But the RAM, it sucks it up very much!!


Toothless said:


> I think I hit the more part. I have a virtual machine eating only like, 6GB. Which points to Windows and BOINC eating about 111GB at times with all 80 threads on Rosetta. Reboot often!


It's true, can take a massive amount of RAM to run some of these work units, I think it does say somewhere how much it requires, I'll see if I can find it out


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 11, 2021)

phill said:


> It does put an extra load on the CPU during some work units...  Not sure why for...  But the RAM, it sucks it up very much!!
> 
> It's true, can take a massive amount of RAM to run some of these work units, I think it does say somewhere how much it requires, I'll see if I can find it out


Press here Phill - just press on one off the valid WUs and you get the details. The numbers are around 1 GB each


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Press here Phill - just press on one off the valid WUs and you get the details. The numbers are around 1 GB each


Definitely around 1GB there mate    Good job I work off 2GB per thread in my machines I think!    Or near to anyways! 

Find the Africa Rainfall Project heavy going as well...


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2021)

Well here we go for the  Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th November 2021!!......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@freeagent !!        

Brilliant work that @freeagent, not too long I'm sure and wyou will be at the 100,000 points marker already!!  D:
Massive effort today guys, very impressive indeed   Hope to see you all back again tomorrow   Take care all!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2021)

This is a heads up about the work availability. Rosetta is again "hit" by a problem that as a consequence does that no work is sent out. I can't recall what the reason was the last time but when you get the message_ VirtualBox is not installed _then the problem is not at your end. It is not something that just passes and since there is no official statement from them expect that it could last for hours still.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> This is a heads up about the work availability. Rosetta is again "hit" by a problem that as a consequence does that no work is sent out. I can't recall what the reason was the last time but when you get the message_ VirtualBox is not installed _then the problem is not at your end. It is not something that just passes and since there is no official statement from them expect that it could last for hours still.


I noticed the work thing. Checked my server and saw it idle with no work on the board.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I noticed the work thing. Checked my server and saw it idle with no work on the board.


Download some MCM but leave the Rosetta running (asking for work). As soon as you get Rosetta it will stop the MCMs due to shorter deadline. Well, my advice and what I do myself.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2021)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for 11th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's another chance around the corner I'm sure.....  Well, unless as @mstenholm mentions that the servers are playing up...  We might not get many work units with out the servers sooo... lol   Not sure what is going over there but did notice my rig had drops it's work units...  Guessing all the points with it as well??...

Anyone notice anything for any updates, please do let the team know    Hope everyone is alright guys, hopefully be back with some good news tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for 11th November 2021....
> 
> View attachment 224967
> 
> ...


The only WUs that I have being dropped is some that hadn't started yet. That happens on a daily basis. You still have three that has not been returned. I have 26 and they are all running. @Toothless three and @freeagent has 26 that he need to run today but there are all short ones (1-2 hours) so we can all hope for that somebody kick the servers now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Welcome back @Peter1986C   We all hope that you're doing well and ok??


Yes I am okay right now.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> The only WUs that I have being dropped is some that hadn't started yet. That happens on a daily basis. You still have three that has not been returned. I have 26 and they are all running. @Toothless three and @freeagent has 26 that he need to run today but there are all short ones (1-2 hours) so we can all hope for that somebody kick the servers now.


So whatcha sayin' is I gotta take the ferry and kick the servers myself? I wonder if I could call and offer something to get them going, like a beer or a hug. On a side note since everything is idle now it's a bit colder in my house. 

_My precious needs work!_


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2021)

Toothless said:


> So whatcha sayin' is I gotta take the ferry and kick the servers myself? I wonder if I could call and offer something to get them going, like a beer or a hug. On a side note since everything is idle now it's a bit colder in my house.
> 
> _My precious needs work!_


I run WCG on the three PCs that do Rosetta so they are on and they do pick of some Rosetta jobs.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go for an update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 12th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's other chances I'm sure...  Everyone doing ok and alright??  I sure hope so!!   
Great work as always for the contributions guys and please do keep up the great work!!   It seems the tasks have been coming in but the two rigs I have running it, seems to only wish to give me 4 tasks I think...   A bit poor....  Anyone got any differences??


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 13th November 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around here somewhere...  No stress  
Rosetta has really been hit hard with the lack of work units being sent out...  Has anyone seen anything more about the status of the issue/s they are currently having??  I think I had a few work units today, 4 possibly but that was about it..
Hope everyone is alright and ok?...  See you tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we go again everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 13th November 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 225188
> 
> ...


There is nothing official yet. They have fixed this issue during a weekend in the past but there have been radio silence this time. More cores for the upcoming Birthday Challenge. I have 300 MCM WUs in PV prison atm.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 15, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> There is nothing official yet. They have fixed this issue during a weekend in the past but there have been radio silence this time. More cores for the upcoming Birthday Challenge. I have 300 MCM WUs in PV prison atm.







I wonder if they didn't update their stuff.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2021)

@Toothless , @phill , @Arjai , @freeagent,  Rosetta is back  -

Tasks ready to send12794


----------



## freeagent (Nov 15, 2021)

I thought they didn’t like me anymore lol.. I think I left the project added but it’s for sure running wcg right now. I am not home so not really sure what it’s doing.


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2021)

Well here we go again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 14th November 2021.....










And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's always hope of another chance around that corner   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   I noticed my rig this evening was dry from no work through Rosetta...  Shame really but I hope that it'll sort itself out tomorrow when I turn them back on again  

Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we go again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 14th November 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 225320
> 
> ...


Your rig was only dry because you don't read your "mail". Grab them while they are around.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2021)

Here we are at a Rosetta Pie Update for the 15th November 2021!!.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but there's another time coming along I'm sure   
Great work from our 3 members today, hopefully tomorrow, I might be able to get some points on the board    I don't run my rigs 24/7 so can loose out on a few work units and such..  Take care everyone and great work!!  Look forward to seeing you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2021)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's another chance coming I'm hoping!!  
Great support everyone, great work    I see its been playing silly work units again today, had work this morning, none this evening although my AMD 2700 rig was stuck on a screen to 'help me make the most of Windows' so it never even got to get into Windows this morning before I left for work...  That said, it did manage to download some work units before I shut the machine down...  Hopefully some will go on the 6700k rig when I put that on as well tomorrow morning....

Anyone else noticing any drops in their work load again today??   Take care all, I hope you have had a great day


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2021)

The super helpful @mstenholm had mentioned the work issue in a separate conversation. He also helped me get some more points going through. Truly an awesome member to have on the team.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2021)

And here we go for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th November 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Toothless !!         

Great work there Toothless, those contributions are amazing!!     Massive thanks and respect for the support!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is alright?   Look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie stats update for the 18th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Another sadly broken day for Rosetta but there we go    Not sure if we know how long this is carrying on for but hopefully not too long   Good work though guys, don't think we are the only ones affected with this tho...  Never mind, will be as long as it takes...  Hope to have another update for you again tomorrow....


----------



## Toothless (Nov 21, 2021)

Interesting enough, since there was no update today.



			Thank you!
		

  (Rosetta thread related to the dry spells)

Many people calling for actual updates, like down times, durations, etc from these guys. I'm assuming they're prepping a large batch of work.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Apologies all, had a really busy weekend with the girls and it's battered me left right and center, just updating the threads as I can so hopefully that'll make things a little nicer  
So without further ado....  Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th November 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one passing any milestones today!!    But.....
Well another day and a little slower than it's been but with the problems over with Rosetta that @Toothless has posted about, I'm more in the know now!!  Thanks for the link there @Toothless !!
Here's hoping things improve soon for us to get back crunching with Rosetta, but I suppose it just means a little more MCM could be crunched for the challenge if you prefer to do so   

Thanks everyone!!  Here's the next few updates coming right after!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th November 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners yet but whenever that happens, I hope everyone can hit their next one     Now last one to go!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

And here we are for the 21st November 2021 for Rosetta Pie stats update....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day........





Sadly no one here today either...  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Hope to see you back tomorrow but if there's no updates, I'll obviously poke my nose in and say 
Thanks for stopping by!!    Hopefully things will be back to normal soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2021)

Well here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day as well......





Sadly no one today but thankfully it seems we do have some work units now to be getting on with...  If only pie always came in that size pieces whilst your paying for it out in restaurants eh??    Nothing like a good piece of pie!!   Anyways, I digress....

Great work @mstenholm as always, nice to see you here      Best get a move on, time to crack on with the daily numbers update !!   Take care everyone!!  Hope you are all ok and well


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice slice there @phill


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Nice slice there @phill


Always wish for more pie/cake


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Well here is your daily dosage of Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 23rd November 2021....









And for the days, milestones and stoners, do we have any??.....





Sadly not today everyone but with only two contributing I think we can let it slide don't you??  
Great work @mstenholm, looks like some of the threads are going to have a warm for them after all!!   Take care everyone, stay safe


----------



## Toothless (Nov 25, 2021)

I haven't been getting work. Guess I gotta do some checking when I get home.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

I hope it's something simple @Toothless


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2021)

phill said:


> I hope it's something simple @Toothless


@Toothless is hit by the same shortage as the rest of us. Did you see our new member @weekendgeek adding points for the team? 3950X and 3900X with 32 GM RAM.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @Toothless is hit by the same shortage as the rest of us. Did you see our new member @weekendgeek adding points for the team? 3950X and 3900X with 32 GM RAM.


I've not seen him in the Rosetta reports but WCG yes


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2021)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 24th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners for today but the points and contributions are starting to come back in     Awesome stuff guys, appreciate the support!!  
I hope that you both are alright and well    Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2021)

Well here goes nothing for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th November 2021!!  









And now, for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@weekendgeek !!       

Well done to our stoner for the day!!     These work units can really take a load of resources and time to complete, so anyone who does them gets respect in my book   It's lovely to see a total of 4 members contributing to the team!!  I need to do some seeing if we can get some more members joining us, would be awesome 

Thank you all for the contributions and the time today, can't thank you enough!!     Although, I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here goes nothing for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th November 2021!!


Well it was close to be a zero output day but four of us managed to scrape a few points together. It wasn’t that exciting- I was third, you took forth, @Toothless first and our new man @weekendgeek second.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2021)

I must say that my 2700 rig has only 11 jobs out of 16, so maybe they are low on jobs that can be sent out or something?  Think the 6700k is full with 8 that said....  Any amount we can contribute I think goes a long way


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 27, 2021)

phill said:


> @weekendgeek !!
> 
> Well done to our stoner for the day!!   These work units can really take a load of resources and time to complete, so anyone who does them gets respect in my book  It's lovely to see a total of 4 members contributing to the team!! I need to do some seeing if we can get some more members joining us, would be awesome
> 
> Thank you all for the contributions and the time today, can't thank you enough!!   Although, I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update   Take care everyone and be safe!!



Thanks Phill - Glad to be on the team.

Still getting the machines fine-tuned for running both Rosetta and WGC. With some help from @mstenholm I quickly found out that I didn't have enough memory.  I seem to have over compensated, but that means I should have plenty to add another PC to the workforce once I move some other hardware around a bit.

Happy crunching!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I must say that my 2700 rig has only 11 jobs out of 16, so maybe they are low on jobs that can be sent out or something?  Think the 6700k is full with 8 that said....  Any amount we can contribute I think goes a long way


You @phill are the only team member with jobs waiting. I completed two during the night (845 points) so you decide how big a slide you want for the 27th of November.  
Rosetta is for people that have a backup project to absorb free CPU-cycles.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th November 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@weekendgeek !!        

Well done for @weekendgeek for hitting his next milestone, congrats man!    I bet you'll soon be knocking on the doors of a 100,000 points and then 1,000,000 points!!  It seems to mount up pretty quickly with Rosetta points.   I'm guessing its a similar model for WCG points that they use.....?   @mstenholm might be able to give a better judge or answer on that I think....

Well it's brilliant that we have some more help with this project, long may it continue!!     Take care of yourselves and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th November 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 226824
> 
> ...


WCG and Rosetta uses the same CPU benchmark to determine points but there is more to it than that. As with WCG there are some combinations (Intel/AMD/Linux and so on) that works well but I would say that a new(er) AMD under Linux could do a few percent better (more points) doing Rosetta but that is it. Rosetta has some odd points from time to time and the share of failed jobs in Rosetta is way higher so when you think that points mounts up quickly it must be becauce it’s a new project with plenty of milestones.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one else today either for Rosetta pie but the work units aren't coming through so smoothly right now, so it's a shame..  Still glad to see someone getting some points at least!!   Nice work everyone, glad to see you have had something through today  

Take care and be safe, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th November 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....



f

Well sadly no one for the milestones or stoners for the day, but not a bad day considering Rosetta's general performance of late...  I think they got the numbers around the wrong way @mstenholm, it's normally you getting 4 or 10 times my score for the day!!      Only the 6700k on yesterday....  The sun is not being very happy and shining out very much of late in the UK where I'm too...    Sorry guys and gals, I hope to make a bit more of a dent when there's some more sunlight!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok?  I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Any problems please message us here    See ya all tomorrow!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 30, 2021)

The guys at Baker's lab need to get their stuff together. This work shortage is insane


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th November 2021.....









And here we are for our stoners and milestones for the day.....





SAdly no one today but there's always another change around the corner   
Rather even today don't you think @mstenholm ??   Hopefully as @Toothless mentions, the work will become more stable and deploying normally again soon....  I live in hope !  
Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Here we go again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th November 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there another chance around the corner I'm sure   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Another slightly slow day for the contributions but I'm guessing still Rosetta has some issues....  Hopefully they'll get fixed soon  

Well as I've done enough damage here, best go update another thread and do some damage in that one     Hope to see you there !!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well here we go for the 1st December 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And here we are again for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners for today but there's a chance around the corner tomorrow with some luck that might get someone else up on that stoner board!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok....  Take care and hopefully we'll bump into you tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well here we are again for some Rosetta Pie Update for the 2nd December 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but here's hoping tomorrow might bring some luck with us tomorrow  

I think I ran out of work from both of my machines sadly, I don't know if anyone else has had the same problems today??

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok...  Hope to catch up with you all soon, take care and hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals....   Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 3rd December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today but there's another day hopefully around the corner  
It seems that Rosetta is still playing up, hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.....  Hopefully...  Best get on with the other two updates


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

Here we are again with the 4th December 2021 stats for Rosetta Pie......









And as for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one on the milestones and well, as one of the guys from the film Highlander says, "There can be only one!!"    And so it seems for Rosetta!!      Been keeping the rigs on for the Rosetta work units but nothing been come to me or anyone else it seems    Oh well...  Might have to put them over to WCG rigs if it carries on......   And as always, thank you @mstenholm for the continued support! And now for the last one which might be a bit dicey, no Free-DC working for Rosetta when I collected the data today.....


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And here we go for the last update so far...  Rosetta Pie for the 5th December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners???........





Sadly nothing changing here but still @mstenholm has a few work units to crunch away   Talk about staying power!!   
Great work @mstenholm and thank you for making a show for the team.  Very much appreciated!!   Hopefully Free-DC AND Rosetta can sort themselves out and we can get some work units and some scores sorted!! 

Until the next time everyone, take it steady!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Well here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....??





Sadly no one today but I'm beginning to get the feeling that I should be calling this thread the @mstenholm Rosetta Pie Stats....       I dunno...  Still, here's hoping they will get the WUs out soon!  On to my next update everyone...  Hope you are all doing well!!  @mstenholm nice one getting some points on the board for TPU!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th December 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 227995
> 
> ...


I got 177 235 just now. Compute size around 1 GB so my 16 thread/16 GB PCs has been limited to 15 threads. Sigh. @Toothless got a bunch as well, how about @phill, @Peter1986C , @freeagent and @weekendgeek? These WUs obey to your floating point speed so my 3900X is good for 69.4 points/hour/thread


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 7, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I got 177 235 just now. Compute size around 1 GB so my 16 thread/16 GB PCs has been limited to 15 threads. Sigh. @Toothless got a bunch as well, how about @phill, @Peter1986C , @freeagent and @weekendgeek? These WUs obey to your floating point speed so my 3900X is good for 69.4 points/hour/thread



Neither box had any when I checked, but after a quick 'update' in BOINC manager, they grabbed a few each.  They did stop some running ARP jobs to start though


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Neither box had any when I checked, but after a quick 'update' in BOINC manager, they grabbed a few each.  They did stop some running ARP jobs to start though


Rosetta jobs have a short deadline, two of my three machines paused all of the WCG work, that last managed to start so many jobs, my 3900X/16 GB that it killed everything. My power-meter went from 230 to 123 W and it wasn't responding to keyboard or mouse. I had to press and hold my start bottom to re-start, pause Rosetta and kill jobs to get it going again. I normally only run 5-7 Rosetta on that PC.

Edit: @weekendgeek your 3900X and 3950X could net you close to 80k/day if you run them 24h/day. Sweet. You might max out your memory on the 32 thread since the jobs are +/- 1 GB each but if it's your daily driver then you of course wouldn't run all threads, but still sweet.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 9, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Rosetta jobs have a short deadline, two of my three machines paused all of the WCG work, that last managed to start so many jobs, my 3900X/16 GB that it killed everything. My power-meter went from 230 to 123 W and it wasn't responding to keyboard or mouse. I had to press and hold my start bottom to re-start, pause Rosetta and kill jobs to get it going again. I normally only run 5-7 Rosetta on that PC.
> 
> Edit: @weekendgeek your 3900X and 3950X could net you close to 80k/day if you run them 24h/day. Sweet. You might max out your memory on the 32 thread since the jobs are +/- 1 GB each but if it's your daily driver then you of course wouldn't run all threads, but still sweet.



The Rosetta jobs have been pretty steady since yesterday morning.  Both the 3900x and 3950x are dedicated to crunching and right now they're each running a mix of WCG and Rosetta.  The 3950 is currently running 24 Rosetta jobs and 8 Africa Rainfall Project.  That has the memory usage around 28GB, so I'll probably keep it set up that way to keep from running out of RAM.

I should have another machine set up to add to the mix this weekend if the case I've ordered is delivered by Friday.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Well here we are again with some hopefully good news and results for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th December 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today that I can remember and I think when I updated the stats to collect the data I missed out this bit () so apologies to anyone if I have missed you...  @weekendgeek you might have crossed over into the 20,000 points barrier, but I honestly can't remember 100%   My apologies!!

Anyways, here we are for today, here's hoping I can see you all again tomorrow for another update    Great work everyone, some lovely contributions today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Well here we go again for the 8th December 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@weekendgeek !!         

Well and what did I say about yesterday's updates for the contributions?!  Well todays have just blown them out the water!!    Guys that's amazing!!    I'm just grateful I managed to get a bit more pie than I did yesterday!!   
Outstanding efforts everyone, really brilliant work!!   

Well, I've done all the damage I can here, time to go elsewhere and do some more


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 9th December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@weekendgeek !!           

Great work there for our lone stoner for the day and great work for hitting your next milestone so damn fast!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  The contributions today are amazing!!  Thank you to you all for the amazing support with the team!     Until tomorrow for the next update, I hope we all see each other again then!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2021)

284 waiting to run ATM, how about you team members? No need to answer, it is public. I have a pacman felling


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Well my 2700 rig is dry, but the 6700k seems to have 8 threads working away....  Not sure what is going on with it but I'll still keep putting the rigs on and hope to get some work


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day..... 




@weekendgeek !!        

Great work to our lone stoner for the day, hit that 100,000 points barrier @weekendgeek !!   Great work man!!  We all hope to see you again soon for another update and milestone   Right, best get on, hope to see you at the next one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

And here we go again for the latest update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 11th December 2021....









And now we have the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no one today but always another day I'm sure   
Another amazing day for contributions for the top 3 today, very nice indeed!!     I'm definitey not pulling my weight here!!   (I wonder if I'm on a diet of pie......  I digress....)

Great work everyone, very nicely done as well!!     Take care everyone, be safe and sound, more so, take care of yourselves!!    Hope to see you at the next update


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2021)

I am having issues with the box running Rosetta. Sometime next week I will get it sorted and be back. No time for it and work, I'm toward the end of a 12 day run at work. It eases up next week.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2021)

I didn't notice til yesterday I got jobs again. oop


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th December 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@ TPU!!!!!                                  
@weekendgeek !!           

Well what a day today, a great milestone for @weekendgeek and then an even bigger one for  TPU!!    Hats off you to all, brilliant and impressive work everyone!!  What a milestone!!     25,000,000 points already, wow!!   
Well best I move on before I do anything stupid  Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow....


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi and Welcome Zeke. I don't know if you know how to navigate in Rosettas homepage but just in case you don't this is your last three results.  What it shows is that you have some serious CPU intensive background tasks running. The last job lasted for 18910 seconds but it only used 4618 seconds actually working on the job, that is 75% of the time lost to whatever other tasks you have running. It could be something useful and then forget that I mentioned it.


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th December 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Amazing work everyone, your contributions are legandary!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

And here we go for the 14th December 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@weekendgeek !!  
@Zeke ??!!  

Great work again everyone and well done for the great contributions guys!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   
Also massive welcome to @Zeke who has put some points on the table as well, amazing stuff!!    Hope to see you back again very soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2021)

Here we go guys and gals...  Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th December 2021!!......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@weekendgeek !!    
@Zeke ??!!       

Great work everyone, 6 members today contributing to the team, I think that's the highest yet?!      More great contributions to the team as well, outstanding day everyone!!    Great work everyone, hopefully get to catch up again tomorrow for the next update     Until then!! .....


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2021)

And here we are back in the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th December 2021, how did we get on??....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





@weekendgeek !!           

Great work from our lone stoner today, nice one @weekendgeek !!    Some very nice contributions to the team as well, amazing efforts guys, brilliant work!!      I hope everyone is doing well and ok...  Hope to catch up with you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

Here we are with an update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th December 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@weekendgeek !!           

Great work from our stoner today for hitting their next milestone!!   Congrats!!   
Hope everyone is doing well and is ok today?  Hope to catch you all again for the next update, hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

And here we are with another update for the 18th December 2021 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And here we are again for the next update with the Milestones and Stoners for the day....





@mstenholm !!  
@Toothless !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Well what a day!!     More contributions and a load of stoners and milestones as well!!    Outstanding!!  Great work to our three stoners as well today, great work indeed!!    Another brilliant day as always, so many points its unreal!     So well done and thank you for the amazing support.  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update!!  Take care and hope your all, alright


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2021)

Well here we are with a some what broken Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th December 2021.....









And now for today's milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but here's hoping.....

Not sure what is going on with Free-DC as grabbing the data earlier on crashed Excel because the site was down and then dopey me with part of the data already grabbed, lost all that so had to do it again lol  Well that'll teach me!!   

Still more so, I hope everyone is doing alright and is ok??  Looking forward to the next update.....   Hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Well here we are again for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th December 2021....









With Free-DC currently not accessible, I sadly don't have much more to post up...  I don't think any milestones have been surpassed but I will need to have a look into the way its reported on the Boinc stats, I hope to find out where the milestone data is so I can report back for us all  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??   Some great contributions going on today!!  @mstenholm and @weekendgeek couldn't have got much closer if they had tried!!  Amazing efforts there guys!! @Toothless being 3rd with a very impressive contribution for the day!!      Well done guys, that's amazing!!  

Hope to catch up with you all tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just a heads-up - My Rosetta jobs dried up at about 1:00am today my local time (GMT -8:00) and haven't been back since.  Found the dedicated machine down to 4 threads out of 32 this morning.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Just a heads-up - My Rosetta jobs dried up at about 1:00am today my local time (GMT -8:00) and haven't been back since.  Found the dedicated machine down to 4 threads out of 32 this morning.


Yes I found out 18 hours ago. It has happened to often lately. My 2700Xs still have half a day worth of work left each. My 3900X defaulted to WCG so I’m 9K down now.


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Well here we are again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 21st December 2021.....









Well done everyone, I am impressed to see such great scores...  Cause it would help if I had known if the damn PC had loaded into the OS rather than stuck at a setup screen....  Still, never mind    Hopefully today will help a little more with it actually loading in!!  

Great scores guys, great support as always     Hopefully we won't have too many issues with the lack of work units coming through again but I noticed my 2700 rig was empty this evening...    Here's hoping we'll get a few more by the morning  

Take it easy guys and I hope everyone is well and ok


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 23, 2021)

In case of those having dried up haven't looked into this: the new Python-based WUs need like 7 GB or so of RAM per WU plus Virtualbox (and an increased storage limit set in your BOINC client). It works on my daily driver, but one WU at a time. Please look at my system specs if you want to know why.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> In case of those having dried up haven't looked into this: the new Python-based WUs need like 7 GB or so of RAM per WU plus Virtualbox (and an increased storage limit set in your BOINC client). It works on my daily driver, but one WU at a time. Please look at my system specs if you want to know why.


The past 50 posts in the the support forum is about the problems with Python-based units. I think that I pass  
WCG is fine as a back-up project.


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope that you're all doing well and ok??   Here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd December 2021......









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day ........





@weekendgeek !!    

Great work to our lone stoner for the day..  @weekendgeek great work man!!   Some very nice scores there, but I think that's two days in one, since Free-DC had the crash/issue a day or two ago....  I've just used the Free-DC stats for today as it's easier and neater, the Boinc site stats do cause a bit of a headache since they are not as clear and nice to just copy and paste     Still, I hope no one minds about that 

Hopefully, we'll get back to normal soon enough, a sigh of relief cast over me when I saw data going into the tables on Free-DC so I'm glad it's back up and running    Here's hoping to see you all back again tomorrow for another update and catch up!!     All the best everyone!!  Stay safe!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2021)

Well here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 23rd December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Zeke ??!!        

Well done to our stoner for the day today, sadly I couldn't find them in our forum name list so if the real Zeke could please stand come, come forward or post a hello(!!) we'd be grateful and then I can tag you in whatever you manage in the team   
Great to have you on board, so we all look forward to seeing you again soon   

I'm not sure if there's any movement with the Rosetta issues, I had 2 work units on each machine today whilst they where on, so nothing massive or major at all which is a bit of a shame I feel...  Feel free to report back anything in the thread if you experience something different with the crunching     Hope to see you tomorrow again for another update.   Take care and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well hello great people of TPU, here we are at the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th December 2021....  I hope everyone is doing well and ok??









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but hey, its Christmas hols...  Time for a break anyways      Plus I think Rosetta servers are still having a funny 5 minutes, so we can give them a break and go do some WCG instead   

Glad I finished off the last few work units I had in the PCs, just waiting for some new ones to download now...  Nice work everyone, some points on the board is better than no points at all in my eyes    Hopefully they'll get that sorted out soon and things will be back to normal.  Not sure how fast they will being Christmas weekend and all but still    Never mind!!     More important things a foot at the moment!! 

Hope everyone is having a good time and is alright, take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2021)

@phill you will like the next pie  I think that you were the lucky one this time around. Your 6700K picked 12 WUs up, the speciel rb_12_25 (the date the WU was created). My 3900X got 6 that I will take in two batches. These rb units are not high memory units but for some reason they manage to slow down my CPU. 24 times WCG is 230 W, 20 WCG and 4 rb units is 215 W and 2 degree temperature drop (60.5°C to 58.5°C). Clock is untouched 4165 MHz.

The normal Rosetta units doesn't affect clock and energy consumption. Well it's a slow day so I had time to investigate a bit


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

How are we doing everyone??  All well and OK I hope?    Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th December 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no milestones today but then I'm not sure if we could manage one with not quite 1000 points being produced today... Shame the servers are having issues....  @mstenholm I'm not liking this pie, you aren't in it!!   

Take care everyone, I hope you have had a great Christmas and are all well and turkey stuffed!!     Hope to see you all tomorrow for another update, take care and hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th December 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today, but there we go    It's Christmas, I'm not counting!!  
Nice work from @mstenholm for kicking Rosetta arse today, hopefully the rest of the team will be able to get some work units soon!!    Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th December 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today, but Christmas, still not counting!!   
Seriously though, with the problems that Rosetta have been having of late, I'm very pleased and proud to have members still standing by the project.  The problems being faced by the team just limit the 'ass kicking' we can give it sadly    So, massive congrats to those contributing to our team, couldn't be happier!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for Rosetta Pie Stats for now, the 28th December 2021 stats ......









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but with only one other member and myself being able to contribute, I'm not expecting it  

I have been able to try this Virtuabox out with the newer Rosetta work units, so far, they use next to nothing on the CPU and they certainly don't use as much RAM as I was expecting them to, so...  Not sure how the work units will go..  With 32GB of RAM in the 2700 rig, I was only able to run 11 work units at once and I had 14 being able to run (that's all it had downloaded... after I had given it more space to install/download...) 3 of those 14 units said that it was waiting for memory, not quite sure what was going on there.....  I've grabbed some screen shots, I'll try and get them uploaded at some point soon for anyone interested 

I hope everyone is alright and well    Will make a bit more of a move on and get these updates completed, hopefully not too much longer


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2021)

@phill check out how your Python units did. Zero points. I’m not saying that this virtualbox way of crunching isn’t working but……you were warned. As I wrote the 23rd of December there are plenty of posts about them in the Rosetta support forum.


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2021)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th December 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today, but never mind, it seems that hardly any work units have been going out, so not really helping us when it comes to trying to make a contribution.....

I remember the post @mstenholm mentions but thought I'd just give it a go as I'd received no further work units from Rosetta...  Guess I'll be reinstalling the normal version of Boinc again.  Seemed to be working ok for my 6700k but that was using over 50% RAM in the system which was quite surprising...  Still, plenty of RAM in my rigs thankfully, so I'm counting my lucky stars and will leave it there   

Here's hoping for a better contribution for us all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 30th December 2021.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but it's New Year, so never mind   

I hope everyone is well and doing alright..  Thank you for all the contributions you have all made and done for the past year, outstanding efforts as always, TPU is an amazing forum for support for these work units and all work units  
Best crack on, a little more to update


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And here we are again with the updates for the last few days....  Apologies guys, I'll try and be a little more on the ball this year!!    So, here you have it, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 31st December 2021.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but then the state that Rosetta has been in, I'm not at all surprised....  Still, here we are putting numbers together for the team, that's more important than how much we are putting on    I hope that the New Year might help with getting some more points and members into the team   

I hope everyone will have had an amazing New Year!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And now for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st January 2022......





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......

*

*

No stoners or milestones to start the year off but that's not a problem, I'm not sure that anyone is really close to a milestone at the moment so I'll try and keep an eye  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Recovering maybe??!*   *


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And here we are for the 2nd January 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but that's not a problem    Not going to happen with a small team of 5 or 6 people each day but at least the numbers are back up to a little more normal levels, it seems Rosetta servers are finally dishing out the jobs properly....  Such an issue they have been so hopefully a few upgrades are planned over the course of the year....

Massive thanks and support from everyone, brilliant work!!     I see @mstenholm is back in force


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 3rd January 2022!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but at least we have some points going on the board which is more important I think!     Great work guys, very much appreciate the efforts with Rosetta...  It's a little hit and miss to say the least......   Take care everyone, I hope to catch up with you all soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 3rd January 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 231202
> 
> ...


You have the hardware, all you need is more sun and a bigger panel plus a 20 kWh battery.


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

And here goes for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 4th January 2022.......  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hopefully soon!!    I wonder if it will be @Toothless or myself next to hit a milestone first, but we can't ignore @mstenholm as I'm sure he'll fly there sooner than us    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Hope to catch you back tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> You have the hardware, all you need is more sun and a bigger panel plus a 20 kWh battery.


I'm not sure that 20kWh battery might be enough to keep everything running and I need to have the solar plumbed to the Sahara to get enough juice to power everything for free!!   Do able maybe but might cost a bit


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm not sure that 20kWh battery might be enough to keep everything running and I need to have the solar plumbed to the Sahara to get enough juice to power everything for free!!  Do able maybe but might cost a bit


You might need to move a few thousand kilometers south. Even a 100 kWh battery wouldn’t work if it’s never charged . Jokes aside your 5950X would easily robe me of the cherry pie now that @weekendgeek got tired of the irregularity by which Rosetta WUs are delivered.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 5, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> You might need to move a few thousand kilometers south. Even a 100 kWh battery wouldn’t work if it’s never charged . Jokes aside your 5950X would easily robe me of the cherry pie now that @weekendgeek got tired of the irregularity by which Rosetta WUs are delivered.



Guilty.  I did get tired of the 'Virtual Box is not installed' warning, but I did enable Rosetta on 2/3 of the boxes earlier today.  I also took your advice and replaced the GPU in one box with a 7770 that I was able to find for a relatively good deal.  It's been enabled for WCG but no OPNG's for me yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Guilty.  I did get tired of the 'Virtual Box is not installed' warning, but I did enable Rosetta on 2/3 of the boxes earlier today.  I also took your advice and replaced the GPU in one box with a 7770 that I was able to find for a relatively good deal.  It's been enabled for WCG but no OPNG's for me yet.


Rosetta is only re-sending jobs from the last 2 day batch ATM so the odds of getting any is slim. OPNG is up and down on the individual basis. The overall numbers might be steady but my 7700 workhorse  get anywhere from 10 to 40 a day. That PC scores 20k in a 7 day average and 7k is from the CPU.


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey everyone, here we are with the update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 5th January 2022!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, meh..  With the lack of work units, I'm completely not surprised by this  
Great work to you both for getting some work units and contributing to the team    I wish there was some information about things going on but, sadly I've not seen anything about..  Oh well   Hoping soon we can get back to regular contributions for the team here     Hope to see you soon all !!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2022)

phill said:


> Hey everyone, here we are with the update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 5th January 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 231441
> 
> ...


Your 6700K has 24 waiting…… 

Edit: be aware that it’s 6-8 hour units.

Edit: I just noticed when I checked the top-performer, that the trick to have work for an extended period when the jobs are scarce is to change the target CPU time. Default is 8 hours but you can set it to at 1 day and 12 hours. There is no guarantee that the unit will run the full 129,600 seconds but I saw that the top CPU has 48 returned jobs ATM around that number. I think that I will give it a shot. It might not be for people that run intermittently @phill 

Preferences for this project. Edit Rosetta@home preference, choose from the drop down list.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Here we go for an update with Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th January 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well another great day and sadly even without the milestones or stoners, but it's just great to see more than a few people putting some points up on Rosetta's boards, so thank you all for supporting this and keeping it going!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2022)

This is a short follow-up on the the CPU setting for Rosetta I talked about. I changed it yesterday and since it’s universal my slightly slower 2700X picked one up. I was hoping for my 3900X since it’s in my office so I could follow it. Anyway my new setting is 12 hour and this rb unit ran 11 hours and 3 minutes with an 49.9 point per hour result. The memory size were similar to the normal 8 hour jobs and the points were as expected with only one rb job running on that CPU.

Sadly only the few people that run a script to call for new jobs got any since that. Like the people that tops the WCG leader board does to get OPNG. You know you are


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th January 2022!!.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Another good day of contributions for our Rosetta team.  I'm not sure that the amount of work units is actually as good as it's meant to be but I'm just glad we are able to return some points today   It's a shame about the stoners and milestones, but we'll get some new ones soon  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  Look forward to seeing you tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

Well here goes for Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 8th January 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Well sadly no milestones or stoners today but only two members contributing as well due to the awesomeness that are the Rosetta servers    They must have some serious issues there for some reason...  Loving the pie tho 

Hope everyone is alright and well, that's the main thing    Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow hopefully with at least another member on the board tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2022)

Well here goes for the 9th January 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Another interesting day for the Rosetta members...  Not sure what is going on with it but hey, I like pie, so that'll do nicely    I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Sadly no stoners today either but I'm not sure we'll have any stoners for a while if we don't get any work units being pushed out to us!!    Never mind...  Always another day I'm hoping!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th January 2022.... 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one today, hopefully soon Rosetta will be dishing out some daily work units, here's hoping!!  Nice work to @Peter1986C for getting some work in there to, it's a shame that today there was so little work for the rest of the team  Time I guess to move on to the rest of the updates!! 
Hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th January 2022....
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> ...


565 jobs returned the last 24 hours and our team managed to nap a few of them. Well that leave more CPU time for WCG.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2022)

Here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 11th January 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners or milestones today, it seems I had a few work units left over and there were very few otherwise around for the team    Sadly not idea for anyone chasing milestones or points or anything for that matter!    Hopefully better luck for tomorrow.....  Please let us know if there's any changes with your Rosetta rigs...  I'd like to get Rosetta and WCG running side by side if I could....  Have to work on that one at some point.....  For another day


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

Well I'm getting the idea that Rosetta Pie Stats might not be worth reporting much whilst there's not much work coming out for it, but here's the stats for the 12th January 2022.....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today, but we'll see how things go for Rosetta, I will keep an eye but if there's no points being made due to no work, I'll keep from updating it as such but just let everyone know there's no data...  I hope it sorts itself out soon 

I hope your are all right everyone, thank you for trying to support TPUs Rosetta team      Until tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2022)

phill said:


> Well I'm getting the idea that Rosetta Pie Stats might not be worth reporting much whilst there's not much work coming out for it, but here's the stats for the 12th January 2022.....
> 
> View attachment 232274
> 
> ...


I got jobs on all three PCs. OK it’s only six hours since I got the first batch. I just picked up three more a minute ago and that’s what I wanted. I have to leave room for OPNG.


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

I had the two Rosetta rigs on this morning for an hour, nothing came down, so I just shut them down..  I'll do the same again tomorrow and hope I can get some work for them


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

It seems ladies and gentlemen that for the 13th January 2022, no one got any work units for TPU to do, so, I will sadly just have to leave it there      Hopefully tomorrow!   I tried a few times with the two rigs I use for Rosetta, but I don't believe either caught any work  

Hopefully tomorrow    I hope you are all well and ok??


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th January 2022......










And now for the milestones and stoners??....





Sadly no one but then @mstenholm was the only one among us to get any work units which does slightly limit the chances of others getting some points to even reach their next milestones !!    Great work though @mstenholm, awesome efforts indeed  

I hope tomorrow will be a little better but I've not had any work units myself extra today, so I'm not sure I'll be getting any points today   Until tomorrow then!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th January 2022......
> 
> View attachment 232518
> 
> ...


I working on five running atm, four of them have errored out by the wingman. That means 30–35 points per hour, not the 50-70 they normally give.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Well here we are for some Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 15th January 2022....









And here we are with the milestones and stoners for the day as well....





Sadly no one today for the milestones or stoners but I have a feeling if we are going to start getting a few more jobs, then we should be in for a few more days coming up with some decent contributions    Can't wait!!  Take care everyone, I hope you are all well and doing ok..  Look forward to seeing everyone back again tomorrow with some luck!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2022)

And here we go for another update with Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th January 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.... 





Sadly no one getting close to a milestone just yet, but here's hoping the work continues for a start and then we might be able to get somewhere with the milestones   

Thankfully we have some points on the board so that's more important at the moment   Great work everyone for standing by the project, very appreciative and grateful to keep it moving along!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

It's a shame but the 17th January 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats, there's not a massive update as such....  But here goes 









And now for the possible milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today but I think we might get one or two shortly, as long as the work units keep coming!!      I hope you are all ok, time for the next update!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, here goes for the 18th January 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well there we are for another update for Rosetta, it seems the work units are flowing, always a bonus    Another great day as always everyone, here's hoping some more of our other members will be able to download the work units and get a couple more results up on to our score board tomorrow   

Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon or tomorrow, you know, whichever


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th January 2022.....









And now what about the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Now I would have thought since it's a little one sided today, I'd have hoped that @mstenholm might have passed a milestone but sadly not just yet...   Still, very nice contribution today from you mate, congrats on getting some work through !!  I've had both PCs on today, not on work unit has been downloaded for Rosetta for me...  Gutted...  Still 
A few more cores to WCG instead...    

Hopefully we'll all get some more work units soon!!      See you all tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th January 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for today??.......





Sadly no one today and I'm not sure how the heck I've scored any points and I realise I've got some pie but damn, I know I said about a diet after Christmas, but that little amount of pie is taking the biscuit!!  

Still, another great day for @mstenholm and the team, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright     Hope you have all had a good one!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st January 2022......









And now for the milestones???.....





I do believe TPU isn't really having much a good time at the moment with getting work units which is a real shame but still here we are...   I've not been around much today to check in and see what's going on so will hopefully see an improvement tomorrow but again, I'm not around much tomorrow as I've got my eldest to take back which is half the day gone....  Anyone seen anything from Rosetta at all in the hope they have said what's happening??

Take care everyone, hope to see you all contributing soon


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st January 2022......
> 
> View attachment 233580
> 
> ...


Rosetta is quite as usual. I use both my 2700Xs for WCG and Rosetta and they are always on. That’s why I get jobs from time to time. I do manually ask for jobs a couple of times per day otherwise the frequency for inquiries ends up to be at least six hour. After a manual intervention it gradually increases from the 30 seconds to the six(?) hours. Some make a cron job as they do for ONPG.


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Well well, here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd January 2022 .......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no milestones or stoners but at least @mstenholm has managed to get some more points on the board today  I've had my 6700k rig online today, requested a few times for jobs but sadly not had any, so turned it off before I went to take my eldest back to her Mum.... Maybe tomorrow we might have a few jobs to do..... 

Great work mstenholm for keeping the team moving forward!!     Can't really say to much today, so will just keep quiet and not ruin it


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Here we are for another @mstenholm Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 23rd January 2022.....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but Mstenholm was the only one getting some points in so I'm pretty sure there's not going to be anyone else getting some points   
Nice work MStenholm and I'm hoping you might have had enough for tomorrow's stats as well     I've had the PC on today but I'm not sure its caught any work units...  Solar been hardly working today so not ran much at all....

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2022)

I’m getting a little bit of p… of by the way they run Rosetta. I leave three PCs on running WCG but the odds of getting anything if they issue 30k units a day during a 5-10 minute span and your PC ask for work every 2 to 6 hours is poor. I didn’t receive anything the past 48 hour or more. Good luck all.


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

Well here we are again with another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th January 2022..........









And now for the milestones??......





Sadly no one and sadly just @mstenholm again for today with the contributions.  I've had my 6700k on all day, but I don't believe at all, its caught any jobs so it's going to be another all you can eat pie I think for Mstenholm again tomorrow     Lucky sod....  I miss pie.....  
Great work Mstenholm     If as a team we'd all like to just do Rosetta as and when feel like it, free to speak up and say or even suggest what we can do and we can go from there.  I'm not so fond of the way we are not getting a single work unit and we seem to have machines ready to go...  My have to go back to just FAH and WCG........


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th January 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners....





Well another good day, points on the board of Rosetta is not an easy task by any means!      Nice one guys    Hopefully we'll get some more points tomorrow for the update!!  

Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta and @mstenholm Pie Stats update for the 26th January 2022..... 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....??




@Zeke ??!!  

Great work for @Zeke hitting the next milestone and actually more so getting some work units to do it with lol !!     I'm teasing @mstenholm with the name of the chart as he's the only one who's actually getting any work units...  Must have a secret lol  I left my 6700k on all day yesterday and today and I don't believe I've had a single unit through to do which is somewhat frustrating at the very least....  

Still, we are putting up the points and getting somewhere forward, can't ask for more      Great work both, hopefully we can all get some work soon and make a nice big dent in that current placing.....  Take care everyone, I hope you are all well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2022)

And here we are for a Rosetta Pie Stats update that I believe is still a little one sided sadly   Here we are for the 27th January 2022 update....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow??
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright..    Take care everyone, hope to see you all tomorrow for another update.....  Night all!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2022)

Rosetta has dried up. They send the late rb units from the 27th, and I did 4 x 12 hour, my new setting to get the most of the few units. Points per hour are the same.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 28th January 2022......









And now for the milestones....  





Sadly nothing much more today as @mstenholm mentions, thinks it's all dried up with no return just yet...   Here's hoping something can turn it around but I've never known a more unreliable project as this one..  Such a shame too...

Still, I'll have the PCs on daily to see if any work units get caught and downloaded, I'll obviously stay in touch for any change in the status    I hope everyone is doing well and ok...  Take care all and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

Well here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th January 2022....  









And now for the milestones and stoners from the day....





Sadly no milestones today but there's another day around the corner I'm hoping!  

I did notice today both of my Rosetta crunching rigs did have some Rosetta work units today...  Surprisingly!!     I believe they looked only 4 hours long each (ish - 6700k I looked at, the Ryzen 2700 I didn't take a massive amount of notice on) but just thought I'd pass on the information  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok today??   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

Well here we are with some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th January 2022.......









And now for the milestones and stoners ......





Sadly no milestones today but instead we have 4 people making some head way with theirs rather than 1 or even 0 so that's a big bonus if I'm honest   
Nice work everyone for holding out, hopefully we'll have a good day from now on in but I think my 6700k might have ran dry as there's a few units left on that one when I shut it down this evening but didn't see any others left other than the ones it was working on....  bummer..
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok     Catch you tomorrow I hope everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2022)

Well here we are going for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 31st January 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Zeke ??!!         

Well done to our lone stoner @Zeke for hitting the next milestone!!     Well done to our team as the contributions flowed in nicely and we've had a decent day   I hope this may long continue!!     Many thanks for all the support guys and gals for this last month, amazing efforts as always !!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2022)

Well here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st February 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners for the day but still another good hit on Rosetta, hopefully the support and the work units as well since most of our PCs are waiting for work rather than doing any... Here's hoping!!     Take care everyone and stay well, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2022)

Well and here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd February 2022.....










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but the stats seems a little light on the floor again with only @mstenholm able to turn in some points...  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  I hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2022)

@Zeke, well the system doesn’t recognize his nick, managed to test the Rosetta points system with two units running to time out. One was 33 the other 2.7 points per hour. Don’t worry it’s rare it turns out like that, at least it’s the first time I seen it. Normally you should kill it after 9 hour and get some points, better than 2.7.
I got to many units at the last hand out and the system can’t handle the logic of balancing jobs to active threads and deadline if you alter the run time from 8 to 12 hours. It was painful to see that my buffer would time out to zero points due to being late. Now I’m back home and in control of my equipment.

I have a buffer of 69 unit mix of 8, 10 and 12 hours jobs. Funny that we work so hard to help the science and so little the do to give us a steady flow. Crunch on


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2022)

I started Rosetta again and I had 1 day of tasks but now nothing is downloading or running.  I also have a notice from server that virtual box not installed?  
Please help


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2022)

Bow said:


> I started Rosetta again and I had 1 day of tasks but now nothing is downloading or running.  I also have a notice from server that virtual box not installed?
> Please help


There is a second line of work units. Rosetta python. You need to run a VM as I understand it. @Peter1986C can help. When there isn’t any normal Rosetta jobs this message pops up. *Ignore it.* You need to have your equipment ready and asking for jobs if you want to run Rosetta these days or should I say months. When you ask for work it checks twice 30 seconds apart, and then again after 30 minutes, 50 minutes, 2 hour and growing to something like a day. These numbers changes but you need to remind Rosetta from time to time that you are still interested.


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

Well here we all are again everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd February 2022 ......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day .........





Sadly no milestones for today but here's hoping one happens again soon      Great days contributions too, well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And here we go again with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 4th February 2022.....  









And how are we looking for those milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly none again today but hopefully soon!!   Hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hopefully see you again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And here we go for the 5th February 2022 for our FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  I think I'm getting there to the updates being done...  Hopefully all before 1:30am!!     Thanks for all the support everyone, amazing working     Take care and hope to see you all for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th February 2022......









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Well sadly no one today but there's another day around the corner with some luck, so hopefully we'll see some soon    All great stuff guys, thank you for the support!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

Well here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th February 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners maybe!?.....





Sadly none today but there's another day around the corner I like to hope   
Nice work from @mstenholm with the contribution today, I'm guessing Rosetta didn't feel like sending out any work since when I got home from work today, the 6700k was empty...  Shame...  Hope that it might grab some work tomorrow....

I hope everyone is alright and ok, take care of yourselves and hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th February 2022......
> 
> View attachment 235857
> 
> ...


Rosetta were sending when you were writing this. I got 240 and the queue is still growing.

Edit: no the 240th came in at 00:31 UTC and that was the last. 240x12 hour will keep me busy for some days.


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th February 2022!!   









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......??





Well never mind, hopefully having a few more work units now we are all going to be able to turn around the contributions here for Rosetta and see what we can do!  
I see @mstenholm is getting some more units as we speak so that's always great and I noticed when I had the 6700k on, was that I'd got more than a few of them ready to go for work, so I think tomorrow will be a complete turn around from today...  Well, lets wait and see!!    Hope to see you there??


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th February 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 235984
> 
> ...


You have 29 waiting as far as I recall, @Toothless did 80 and has 80 more in the pipeline and I get a few more since last night. Time for the team to move up in the ranking


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th February 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......??





Sadly no one today but there's another day hopefully coming soon     Another very great day and like you say @mstenholm!!  We'll be flying up the ranks soon enough!!    Well, hopefully!!   
I hope everyone is alright and ok...  Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th February 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today, but another day and another milestone with some luck!!     Everyone doing very well with the support today!!  Outstanding guys!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok, take care of yourselves!!  Hope to catch you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2022)

Well here we are again for another update for the 11th February 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners hopefully.......





Sadly no one today but another great load of contributions and great scores at that   
Outstanding everyone, great work!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Bow (Feb 13, 2022)

So what does virtual box do and why do I need it?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 13, 2022)

Bow said:


> So what does virtual box do and why do I need it?


From I see on the RAH support forum it gives you a chance to pick up more jobs. I noticed that 99% of the problems are related to the virtual box. That and the steep demand for memory (around 4 GB per job it seems) to get these Python units convinced me that I wouldn’t spend energy to set up a VM. @Peter1986C have some experience.

You are running the standard version and as long as there are jobs around you don’t need the set up a VM.

Edit: Something about Virtualbox


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th February 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day??.....





Sadly no one today but hope there's some around the corner now with all the work units being a bit more available...  Great effort from everyone today, massive contributions as well    Outstanding!!  Hope you are all ok?!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Well here we are again for the 13th February 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats update....









And now for the milestones and stoners .....





Well sadly no one else today either (such little sun for me, no solar power ) so I hope to make a change on that one tomorrow....  Amazing contributions from the three of you today, great work guys!!   I hope that you are all ok and are doing well   Hope to catch up with you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

Well here we are again guys and gals for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 14th February 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners??....





Sadly no stoners today for any milestones but some great contributions being made for the day!!    Not sure what's happening my end with the work units, my 2700 has run dry of Rosetta tasks, WCG has just 4 left...   Feel free everyone to update with the progress of your WCG/Rosetta crunching status with whatever jobs you have left    Be great to know!! 

Take care everyone, speak soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th February 2022.....









And what about the stoners and milestones for the day.....?





Sadly no one today but there's always another around the corner with some luck!!     I think the work units have slowed up a little again as the other the two Rosetta crunchers seem to have dried up with nothing coming down...  Anyone else having the same issues??

Hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Take it easy everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2022)

It seems like I´m the only one that have work. My two 2700Xs keep saying that I will not finish my queue of WCG jobs so I will not get any Rosetta jobs. This isn’t the exact wording but they don’t receive jobs and three other PC does. 9 jobs in progress. Welcome @agent00skid. My Windows W3670 gets around 27 point per hour on the low paying Pcr10 units.The 4790K gets 33 and the 3900X gets 50 on the same jobs and that CPU get 60-70 on the better ones. let’s see what Linux does to yours.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 17, 2022)

Let's see if there's actually any work to get. Tried out the virtualbox work, and noped out of that again. Might just go over and do folding cpu jobs instead.


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th February 2022.....









And now for the Stoners and milestones of the day??......





Well sadly no milestones and stoners today but then the points are way down again, I guess Rosetta had other ideas of sending out more work units!   Still not to worry, hopefully tomorrow will be better      I hope everyone is doing well, take care and hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2022)

Here is a link to the Rosetta support forum. Rosetta There are no official support most of the time but sometimes it’s nice to know that you are not alone with a particular problem.
The movingstubs units around seem to error out on Windows systems after very short time and for some Linux systems only run three hours. I have no problem getting my 3900X Linux run the full eight hour. Windows 7 was a no go. @Toothless I can see that you’re affected. Time for a dual-boot?


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 18, 2022)

The X58 system seems to be puttering along on the non-virtualbox units now. No problems so far.
Might try another run of virtualbox units on another system when I get back to my computers.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2022)

agent00skid said:


> The X58 system seems to be puttering along on the non-virtualbox units now. No problems so far.
> Might try another run of virtualbox units on another system when I get back to my computers.


@agent00skid Be aware that the virtualbox makes some serious writes on your disk. There are some resent talks on the linked forum.
Rosetta give the users more insight into other crunchers jobs, the ones in queue and the completed ones. Your queue consists of 12 movingstub units.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 18, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> From I see on the RAH support forum it gives you a chance to pick up more jobs. I noticed that 99% of the problems are related to the virtual box. That and the steep demand for memory (around 4 GB per job it seems) to get these Python units convinced me that I wouldn’t spend energy to set up a VM. @Peter1986C have some experience.
> 
> You are running the standard version and as long as there are jobs around you don’t need the set up a VM.
> 
> Edit: Something about Virtualbox


If you have specific questions to me (of all people ), please use the DM system so that I get notified through e-mail.
I highly recommend anyway, that you do the R@H Python units on a dedicated machine. Suspending/rebooting the computer seems to interfere more with those WUs than standard R@H (or WCG) WUs, and pausing work on them to e.g. play a game might affect your game more too (depending on how much extraneous RAM you got).


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th February 2022......










And here we are for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@agent00skid !!         

Well welcome to the Rosetta team @agent00skid !!     The work units can be kind RAM hungry but depending on the ones you do, should be fine for most of the time    I never had any luck with the Virtua Box ones so I gave up on those sadly...  Those where quite RAM hungry...  

Hope we can get to see you on the score boards more and more    More members for Rosetta is always a great thing, hopefully they can actually support the members with giving out enough work units...  It seems to be running dry a lot of late, not sure why as @mstenholm mentions the support and forums are somewhat, quiet I guess is the best way to describe them....

Take care everyone, great work as always     See you hopefully tomorrow for another update


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2022)

Rosetta gave me quite a few computational errors so I give up til they get their stuff fixed. I would expect them to have this worked out by now.


----------



## Bow (Feb 19, 2022)

I have not had any work in days


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2022)

Bow said:


> I have not had any work in days


204 in the queue. They are around….but you run Windows and the current jobs errors out after max 20 seconds for Windows, all flavors.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

I randomly had a few work units for my 6700k today, I think I switched it on about 1pm yesterday (its nearly 2am Saturday when I post this    I was meant to be resting up oh well... lol) but hopefully they'll last me ok to get a few points on the score board tomorrow  

If any changes come about everyone, feel free to post it up


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2022)

Just a warning to @Bow and others to stop asking for more jobs for your Windows systems. They all error out and eventually you will be in bad standing and max receive one job per day until your PC has proven it can send a valid result. Yes that leave a problem, how to find out if they stopped sending bad units? Check top computers in the homepage under Statistics, user Bill is my bet for the one to start getting the good stuff.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

Well here we go for the 18th February 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@agent00skid !!         

Great work for the milestones there @agent00skid !!     Great work indeed!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  I think I'd managed to return a few jobs today, so hopefully tomorrow's score for me won't be as low   I like to try and aim for about 5,000 points a day with Rosetta with the 6700k, but I'm not sure it's getting close to it of late...  Still, it'll be retired soon and I'm toying with the idea of putting my Ryzen 2700 in its place for now and then hopefully getting my 2700X out to use a bit more...  We'll see what happens  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow everyone!!  Take care and hope you've had a great Saturday so far


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the 18th February 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats.....
> 
> View attachment 237266
> 
> ...


It can’t come as a surprise that I did an estimate based on 8 units produce yesterday for your 6700K and the 8 threads is good for 7,400 for a full 24 hour day. These units aren’t the most rewarding. Since they have a small memory footprint I can run all 24 threads and do 29k with my 3900X (4143 MHz, 230W at the wall)


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

Here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th February 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today for the milestones but hopefully in a few days when the units are a little more settled we might be getting somewhere    Great work to the guys who have managed to contribute, thank you all !!


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

Another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th February 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's some great contributions coming in so I'm thinking we could have one or two members up on the milestone table soon enough   

Thankfully @mstenholm did mention the fact that the points from the contributions/work units are pretty crappy, I was wondering the other day why was I only scoring so low and well, it seems that now I know!!  Thank you kindly as always!!  

That's one of the reasons @mstenholm that I'm going to retire the 6700k, the thread count and the performance whilst not too bad, isn't the best so the 2700 will be my main cruncher for Rosetta...  Might move over a couple of the 1700X's I have to Rosetta and leave the newer kit running on WCG...  But anyways, enough of me boring everyone, great work and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Toothless (Feb 21, 2022)

Sooo it's safe to get some jobs going?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Sooo it's safe to get some jobs going?


Safe? You have two Windows machines and they will error out within 30 seconds on the current movingstub units. I got three Linux machines running and the past 24 hours I received 25 units, almost all re-send Windows errors. You can try, but chances are that you will fail. Come back tomorrow.


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2022)

I have issues some place, I am not even getting any WCG work.  Its odd nothing has changed on my end.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2022)

Bow said:


> I have issues some place, I am not even getting any WCG work.  Its odd nothing has changed on my end.


WCG is down for moving north of the border. How did you miss that ? Swing by their homepage for details HERE


----------



## Bow (Feb 22, 2022)

That's what I get for working so much, I'm out of touch


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2022)

Well here we are gents and gals for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st February 2022....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but that's one hell of a contribution @mstenholm, wow!!      Outstanding mate!!
I don't believe I had any work units downloaded which is a gutting shame, so I don't think I'll be putting any numbers on the board tomorrow   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??     Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are gents and gals for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st February 2022....
> 
> View attachment 237616
> 
> ...



You could read your messages or just try to download now


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> You could read your messages or just try to download now


I think I've been lucky mate, I have both crunchers crunching along nicely!!    Makes a change but hopefully the points won't suck so much.....  I live in hope!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2022)

phill said:


> I think I've been lucky mate, I have both crunchers crunching along nicely!!    Makes a change but hopefully the points won't suck so much.....  I live in hope!!


45 points/hr for the 6700K, not so bad. The 2700 did just under 30 but overall a much better CPU points/W wise. If you want to score big you know you have to unleash one of your big guns - 3950/5950X.

The floods have been open until a few hours ago and history tells that we will have to do with what we have for the next 2 days. The trick is to change the runtime from default to 24/36 hours and get the most out a small buffer.  I’m not 100% sure that you can pass the deadline. I had two today that completed 1-2 hours past today and they were declared invalid but eventually I got awarded for them, normal points.


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Well everyone, here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd February 2022.....









And for the Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





Well not much of a surprise but some good contributions and @mstenholm hitting the points out the park today for his contribution!!  Congrats there mate for the work done!!     Best get on with the updates...  Onwards to the next one.......


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

And well, here we go again for the 23rd February 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





@agent00skid !!  

Well great work to Mr @agent00skid today for hitting his milestone for Rosetta Pie     We hope to see you again soon for the next milestone    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

And well, here we are for the last one, the 24th February 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones for today but then, we're slowly getting back into the role with Rosetta and hopefully the work units will be still coming constantly....  Here's hoping....       Take care everyone, hope that you are all OK and well, hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th February 2022...  Although I do wonder if we should start calling this one @mstenholm's Rosetta pie update.....  Anyone??....  










And now we have the milestones and stoners for the day....





I'm not sure why no one else is getting any work units here...  I do have my rigs on most of the day and I've had none myself which is a little confusing...  Still, @mstenholm is putting up some very amazing scores so I'm happy has Larry, he's part of our team   

Great work Mstenholm, hopefully we might see one of us and yourself up on the pie for Rosetta tomorrow    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2022)

Well here we are for the @mstenholm Rosetta Pie thread update for the 26th February 2022....  (I'm teasing here @mstenholm !!)  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but if we can get some more members able to download the work units, we might see a few more hitting milestones!!     Come on Rosetta!!  We are trying to help here!!   Still, we'll see what tomorrow brings shall we??  

Take care everyone and hope to see you soon!!  Massive respects and congrats to @mstenholm for the contributions he's been able to achieve the last few days, outstanding work!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are for the @mstenholm Rosetta Pie thread update for the 26th February 2022....  (I'm teasing here @mstenholm !!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I have three PCs on 24/7 I still get new work from time to time. The last was 16 of the bad variety if you like me have to little memory. The rb_02_27 uses 1.6 GB and with 16 GB to 24/16 threads that give low score (points/hour) and “waiting for memory”. I’m in progress of adding more memory and I began with the 2700X that ran out of work during the night. Since it’s a pure Linux I’m blind. The only testing I have done is the Boinc Manager CPU bench.

I think that I have to make a Win 10 disk so I can play around with the 16 GB 2000 MHz, CL 19 Viper. I updated my MSI X470 BIOS this morning and the “memory Try it” accepted 3866/CL 18 but the “bench” showed no improvement over the 3200/CL 14 b-die It replaced. That kit is going into the other X470/2700X soon so I at least have one PC with 32 GB. 

Update: 3600 MT/s @ CL 14, I’m happy with that. Now I just need some Rosetta jobs to test for stability . My other 2700X keep getting jobs so I postpone that upgrade a day.


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 1, 2022)

My first venture into Linux land.  I added a second hard drive into one of my windows machines (disconnected the primary windows drive for now) and loaded up the latest Ubuntu version.  Took me sometime to figure things out, but I finally managed to get Boinc up and running on the PC.  Looks like I was able to join our Rosetta Team just fine, now it just looks like it may take some time to get some work units.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> My first venture into Linux land.  I added a second hard drive into one of my windows machines (disconnected the primary windows drive for now) and loaded up the latest Ubuntu version.  Took me sometime to figure things out, but I finally managed to get Boinc up and running on the PC.  Looks like I was able to join our Rosetta Team just fine, now it just looks like it may take some time to get some work units.


Welcome. Yes jobs are the problem. As far as I can see I’m the only team member that has anything. It has been a problem for some time. All I that suggest is to have at least one PC on and ask for work whenever you pass by it.


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2022)

Well hello everyone!!  How are you all doing??   Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 27th February 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day........





Sadly no one for our milestones and stoners today but hopefully soon     Well if we could get a few more members with work that'll be a great start!!    I wonder if its @mstenholm taking all the work anyways.... lol     Great work to you sir for the contribution you are putting down, some very high score there!!     Great work!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2022)

And here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 28th February 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??.....





Sadly no one again today, but hopefully we'll see a few milestones coming up    Think it might be a good idea to see if we can get some others having the work units as well...  Here's hoping!!     Take care everyone, great work!  Hopefully see you again soon!

@mstenholm That Viper Steel RAM was pretty cheap and I thought pretty decent to be honest for what it is    Got a fair few of the kits myself, 32GB is the least I put in to any rig to be honest just because of the price I was able to get the 32GB 3200MHz kits for...  I've a few other spec'd kits, 4000/4133 but that'll be for my Z170 to Z390 setups   Not sure I'll put them going on WCG As well...  We'll see    Need more electric and cheaper electric too!!   

See you all again soon!!!  Take care everyone!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 2, 2022)

The new 4000 MT/s kit, that I run at 3600/14 needed a small bump in voltage. It errored out around 30 Rosetta jobs last night. 1.45 -> 1.47 V seems to have fixed it. Yes it is a cheap way to b-die. As I recall I paid more for my AMD ready G Skill 3200/14 back when I made my two identical AMD PCs. MSIs take on XMP needed a small bump as well when I added the extra 16 GB yesterday. It crashed when I used AIDA to check read/write speeds. 1.44 V for the 3200 MT/s times four sticks. I’m sure that I could get it to run 3400 or maybe even 3600 but this is a 24/7 PC so I play it safe.

Rosetta has been handing, reluctantly, rb units out the past week. I got some that I deleted when the memory use hit 2.6 GB. I’m complaining and I have jobs…..


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 2, 2022)

It took almost 24 hours, but I finally got 8 work units!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 2, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> It took almost 24 hours, but I finally got 8 work units!


And your hosts are hidden. That takes away all my fun.
Congratulation. 34 + 6 + 3 here


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Well here we go for an Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st March 2022.......









And now what about the milestones and stoners for the day......





Well sadly no stoners but it seems very much like a one man race at the moment!!  @mstenholm, you taking all the damn jobs again from everyone?!?!    Well, I hope that someone can grab some more work soon from Rosetta, it'll be a nice change to see someone else eating the pie!!   I'm not sure that mstenholm needs it all....  

Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd March 2022.....









And what about the milestones and stoners for the day??......





Well sadly no one today but hopefully someone else will be on the board tomorrow for a bit of company for @mstenholm !!  Had one of my crunchers on today the 2700, I'm not sure if it picked up any work but here's hoping it might have  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  Look forward to seeing you tomorrow for another update, take care everyone, be safe and hope you've had a good day!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well another good day for Rosetta.   It seems that @mstenholm was not on his own today    Long may it continue that way!!  
Glad to see some other members have been able to get some jobs, I hope we can continue this way, but I noticed today that I've had some jobs and they've not been replenished which is rather frustrating...  Please let us know if you manage to get a few!!   

Great work and hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2022)

And here we just happen to have another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 4th March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@xrobwx71 !!  
@Zachary85 !!  
@MachineLearning !!         

Well not only do we have some new members today, but we have a few milestones and stoners making waves, outstanding everyone and more so, welcome to the team!!     We are all very happy to see you here and hope to see lots more of you!   Sadly though the Rosetta pie can somewhat hit and miss when it comes to dealing out the work units so please let us know if you do or don't get anything through    Had a few work units on my 6700k but on the 2700, it just ran dry all day.  Even did the usual IT trick of turning it off and putting it on again, sadly it didn't work    Hopefully some more will come through soon since WCG is out of reach for a good little time yet..   Still, forever hopeful! 

Time to call this updating done, maybe an earlier bed time and some extra sleep might help    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok   Keep it well everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2022)

It was nice to follow our new guys getting work, finally. Now you have proven that your equipment can do Rosetta jobs and you will get more jobs at the next batch. 
The work come in batches every second or third day so fill up when it happens. I got 11 jobs dated 5th and around 300 the 4th and I seriously doubt that the 6th have more than re-sends. You need to remind your PCs a couple of times a day that you still want to work   .


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> It was nice to follow our new guys getting work, finally. Now you have proven that your equipment can do Rosetta jobs and you will get more jobs at the next batch.
> The work come in batches every second or third day so fill up when it happens. I got 11 jobs dated 5th and around 300 the 4th and I seriously doubt that the 6th have more than re-sends. You need to remind your PCs a couple of times a day that you still want to work   .


I do click on the update button throughout the day when I'm home but it doesn't seem to bring down any new work..  Maybe time difference or something that stops me getting a constant bit of work??  So frustrating...


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 6, 2022)

Down to two work units and they will be finished in about 6 hours. The other two cores on my cruncher are sitting idle. I have only been able to download one work unit in the past 36 hours.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Down to two work units and they will be finished in about 6 hours. The other two cores on my cruncher are sitting idle. I have only been able to download one work unit in the past 36 hours.


Yes it has been slow. I changed the CPU target time from 8 to 10 hours to get some extra runtime (and points) on the last around 60 jobs.


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2022)

Well here we are at another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one in the stoners or milestones today but there's hope for someone to hit one soon!! 

Some nice contributions today everyone, well done and a massive thanks!!   @mstenholm out there in front as always!    Great work there sir!! 

Well best get on to the next update......


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2022)

And here we are with the latest update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th March 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Zachary85 !!          
@MachineLearning !!  

I think we should start giving out medals for anyone able to get some points let alone hitting milestones!!   Great work to both of you!!     The more PCs I leave on, the less points or units I seem to get through...  Rosetta has seemingly become worse over time, not sure really why but hey...  Lets hope we can still keep going with the project as it seems to have attracted a few more members which is always a great thing I believe    So thank you as well for helping and supporting the team!!     I know there are more than a few options to be elsewhere 

Well, I think I've done all the damage I can do for the moment, so whilst the going is good, I'm going to make a run for it !!     Tea time anyways, so best make a move!!    See you soon everyone!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 8, 2022)

I managed to get 2 work units today, they both ran for about 6 hours and then both errrored out.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I managed to get 2 work units today, they both ran for about 6 hours and then both errrored out.


That happened to a more than normal amount of jobs yesterday. You do get some points for them within a few hours.
It’s sad that I can get a ninth place community wise for points earned yesterday just because I got lucky to notice when the big batch of jobs were released 4 days ago. Now I have four jobs running and then it gets cold.


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm running an older I-5 cpu and I only get a couple of work units at a time so the project is only using 50% of my cpu the past 3 days.  I did manage to get 12 units once last week and it was running all 4 cores just fine until I ran out of work.


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 8, 2022)

Well, when I was not looking or trying to update the project, my machine downloaded 8 new work units on it's own.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2022)

Same here, 8 per active PC. So now I at least have work for the next 12 hours (my setting). 163 W (4 jobs), 170 (12 jobs) and 190 (8 jobs). since my hosts aren’t hidden other information are available. OK, not the speed. Both 2700X is between 4060 and 4097 MHz, the 3900X is running at 4230-75 MHz. Let’s see if I can beat my personal record of 1317 points for one job . Since it’s all rb_03_08 the points are unknown for now.

Edit: got a few more so now it’s 45. Well not 300 like the last time but the night is still young.


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2022)

Well after messing that up the first time, lets try again shall we  

Rosetta Pie Stats for the 7th March 2022!!.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but some very very nice contributions and more than one person contributing!!    Great work there!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2022)

And here we go for the 8th March 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one for the milestones today and sadly only our @mstenholm contributing for our team as well which is no bad thing just wish others could get some work units, including myself!!      Here's hoping tomorrow will bring us some better results on all accounts!!   

Great work everyone and apologies for the mess up


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the 8th March 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats .....
> 
> View attachment 239282
> 
> ...


Please, please download work when it’s there, like NOW!


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 10, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Please, please download work when it’s there, like NOW!


Thanks for the heads-up, just got some WU's


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Please, please download work when it’s there, like NOW!


I'd love to mate but I was actually asleep for a change!!      Can't keep machines on over night generally either


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2022)

Well here we are again, the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





Sadly no one today but I hope and think that a few shall be making an appearance shortly     I hope that everyone is doing well and are ok..    Amazing efforts everyone, proud bodgit captain here today!!   Just like most days to be honest.... lol  How and why you guys and gals put up with me is anyone's guess!!   

Take care all, hope to see you again tomorrow !!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2022)

phill said:


> I'd love to mate but I was actually asleep for a change!!   Can't keep machines on over night generally either


If both you and your machines sleep then you have to rely on the team for points   
Today has been more or less dry in the sense of new work but since I got +400 when I wrote the message yesterday I’m good for 72 hours. I’m afraid that that is 99% of the total queue for the team. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have about 3 days of work ready to run. I never have any luck clicking on the update button. My machine seems to get work on it's own (when work is available)


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I have about 3 days of work ready to run. I never have any luck clicking on the update button. My machine seems to get work on it's own (when work is available)


If you have about three days work (3x3x8 = 72 for a 8 thead CPU with normal 8 hour runtime) then you are golden. Remember that they only have three day deadline and and being late _can _result in zero points. In the past, 3-4 months ago, we had longer periods with steady supply and there were no need to use the update button. Now you have to be lucky that you machine ask when they send out the big batches.

I have noticed that all the re-sends I get is from Windows machines that errors out, never from Linux machines. Just a hint of where to optimize a dedicated cruncher. An other way to get more out of the work you have received is the change the length of the run time for each (Preferences for this Project, Target CPU run time). The setting _has_ to be applied before the unit starts. Again don’t be late, if the re-send is returned _before_ you complete your job then you get zero points. If you abort a job before it has completed then you will get close to normal points for the part of the job that is completed.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 11, 2022)

Just got some WU's, everyone update if needed


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Just got some WU's, everyone update if needed


Small detail….you got ARM jobs and you are the only one on the team that have ARM equipment in the arsenal   . Good luck, I will for sure follow the progress.

Edit: it can very well be, that the jobs could have been assigned to other platforms. It’s new to me. The floating point value for your ARM equipment is similar to a mid-range CPU so why not. The points you get will be interesting to see. How much power does this 8 thread ARM-thing  use?


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2022)

Well here we are with a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but here's hoping someone will be here soon!.....  
Hope everyone is doing well and ok?  
I see we managed to have a load of people contributing today which is amazing, where did you all find work units??    I've had machines on but sadly still nothing has come down, ah what it must be like for having cheap electric lol    I hope we can continue with this many members getting work, its a lovely welcomed change


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2022)

Well here goes for the last update for today, the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 11th March 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.......?





@agent00skid !!          
@xrobwx71 !!  
@MachineLearning !!  

Well, there's a turn up for the books...  We get some work units and members hit milestones........  Its as if the two are connected......   Weird don't you think!?!?!   Well, now I've finished taking the michael....  ..... Great work everyone for grabbing those work units and making some points happen!!   I suppose this might just show that it's not @mstenholm's Rosetta Pie Stats thread after all.......    

Great stuff everyone, time for me to hit the sack and hopefully tomorrow we'll share the same positives of more members and some milestones!!      Take care everyone!!  Speak soon!!


----------



## mechtech (Mar 13, 2022)

I remember folding from 15+ years ago, was a big thing, seti, protiens, etc. etc. 

Then it seemed to disappear like a fad.

Is it still big and doing good things???


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 13, 2022)

mechtech said:


> I remember folding from 15+ years ago, was a big thing, seti, protiens, etc. etc.
> 
> Then it seemed to disappear like a fad.
> 
> Is it still big and doing good things???


Absolutely, so big that at the beginning of covid F@H ran out of WU's  And Rosetta has basically none right now, only in bursts, unless you use ARM such as an Android phone / ChromeOS / etc. It never fully went away, just disappeared from the public's radar temporarily.

For Rosetta, use BOINC, using CPU is more efficient than GPU for it. (Though you won't find any jobs except random spurts, if you keep it on constantly)
For Folding@Home, use its built-in client and disable CPU folding (or leave at least 1 core remaining to feed GPU work, if not doing Rosetta CPU work).
Make sure you set a passkey for F@H for bonus points, sign up for TPU's team on Rosetta and F@H, and you're back in!

@mstenholm is extremely experienced and knowledgable, if you wanted to get back into things. 
~
@mstenholm :


> Edit: it can very well be, that the jobs could have been assigned to other platforms. It’s new to me. The floating point value for your ARM equipment is similar to a mid-range CPU so why not. The points you get will be interesting to see. How much power does this 8 thread ARM-thing  use?


Just saw this edit: I'll clarify things so you don't need to guess the hardware  I'm not sure how much you can see, haven't looked for any stats on the team for Rosetta yet. It's my Samsung Galaxy S20, Snapdragon 865. It seems that should only be about 5 watts TDP - I'm impressed it was anywhere near a mid-range CPU in any category!

Also, here is the job if this gives you any answers:



Annoyingly even if I retry transfers, these are stuck on Uploading.



No reason for them to be suspended in the parameters I set either.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Just saw this edit: I'll clarify things so you don't need to guess the hardware  I'm not sure how much you can see, haven't looked for any stats on the team for Rosetta yet. It's my Samsung Galaxy S20, Snapdragon 865. It seems that should only be about 5 watts TDP -* I'm impressed it was anywhere near a mid-range CPU in any category!*
> 
> Also, here is the job if this gives you any answers:
> 
> ...



This is what I see:
ARM
AArch64 Processor rev 14 (aarch64) [Impl 0x51 Arch 8 Variant 0xd Part 0x805 Rev 14]
(8 processors) 

So that translate into a Snapdragon. I guess I could have found out if I spent some time in the company with Google. 

Do you still have upload problems? As far as I can see no jobs have been returned yet from this device.

As for the performance I went by the reported 


Measured floating point speed3923.48 million ops/secMeasured integer speed17115.89 million ops/sec

My old W3670 (i7 970) is 


Measured floating point speed4118.53 million ops/secMeasured integer speed11184.66 million ops/sec

That's why I compared it to a mid-range CPU. Well it was a good CPU 12 years ago, calling it a mid-range by today standard is not entirely correct but since Rosetta uses the floating point speed as a basis for points you _could_ get something like 25 points/hour per thread, and for 5 W that's fantastic , but if the jobs doesn't upload.....


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 13, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> This is what I see:
> ARM
> AArch64 Processor rev 14 (aarch64) [Impl 0x51 Arch 8 Variant 0xd Part 0x805 Rev 14]
> (8 processors)
> ...


In such a context, that seriously is impressive. I have quite a few of those hexa-core 1366 Xeons, they're still wicked fast if you OC even today. 

It seems that yes, uploading is still a problem. I'll give it until the job expires, hopefully this issue is temporary. Otherwise, I'll take it offline. You may also notice a 4c Snapdragon chip, that's an S4 (Snapdragon 800) which I don't think will ever find work but it's worth leaving up anyway.


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2022)

Well everyone in Rosetta Pie Stats land, how are we today??   Here's a Stats update for the 12th March 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@mstenholm !!  
@Zachary85 !!        

Well there's the big man @mstenholm getting the next milestone in his path and well done to @Zachary85 for hitting his next milestone too!!  I'm jealous of both of you as I can't seem to grab any work units when my crunchers are online!!  So frustrating lol   Still, very glad and happy to see members hitting milestones and more so, even sending in points for the team!!     Amazing stuff guys and gals, please do keep the great work up!!   

Well best go grab some more data before bed time and then get myself to bed!   Take it easy everyone, I hope you are doing well and ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2022)

So I finally got some work. Preet units but they errored out on 3 systems after 30 seconds, Linux. It seems like I’m not the only one with a problem.

Update: Windows has a similar problem.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 15, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> So I finally got some work. Preet units but they errored out on 3 systems after 30 seconds, Linux. It seems like I’m not the only one with a problem.
> 
> Update: Windows has a similar problem.


Same exact situation here, can Update for new tasks but those error out too (W10)


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Same exact situation here, can Update for new tasks but those error out too (W10)


Last time it happened, 10 days ago, at least Linux could handle the jobs. Now we have to wait for volunteers to error out the 100,000 or so jobs. I opted out on two of my machines and turned them of for the first time since I build them 3 years ago. Strange with the silence . My last machine was working on 12 rb jobs so I just paused it getting new jobs. I would hate to be asked to wait to get new jobs due to too many errors.


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2022)

Well here we go for a quick update to Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th March 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully another around the corner!!    Everyone doing well and ok I hope!!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one today, but here's hoping, there's another around the corner!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow..  Bit late in the day to try and do it now!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2022)

Well here we are for another quick update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Zachary85 !!       

Great work from @Zachary85 for hitting their next milestone but I do wonder how you've managed it since you've got any points by your name today!?! lol  I'm guessing it must have happened whilst you where validating the work units I guess  
It seems again no one but @mstenholm has had some spare work for todays contribution..  I wonder if many of the other teams are having these lack of work unit issues with their team members...  Seems such a shame they can't push out enough work units for the the demands.  Still, never mind  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 17, 2022)

It's not a lack of work ... there have been plenty available, but all the units the past day or two error out in less than a minute. I stopped downloading new work last night.


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 17, 2022)

Turned on downloads this morning and got 1 rb_ unit and 2 of the units that error out in less than 1 minute. But even the rb_ unit failed and got the computational error after 2 hours.  I'm done until Baker Labs gets it's act together.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Turned on downloads this morning and got 1 rb_ unit and 2 of the units that error out in less than 1 minute. But even the rb_ unit failed and got the computational error after 2 hours.  I'm done until Baker Labs gets it's act together.


I understand you.
We will tell when things gets better. There will always be an odd error which btw give some points but the past weeks…..if WCG were running I would have set Rosetta on standby as well.

Update: 15 rb units running on my three active machines , one failed after an hour, still waiting for around 35 points for that one. These rb units are more prone to errors and often they take procession of 1.5 GB memory. The positive is that the points _can _be on the high side, 80-90 points/hour for my 3900X.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2022)

Well hello everyone hope that you are all well and ok??  Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th March 2022....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly it seems that Rosetta has had other ideas for the points today so, here's hoping we can get that sorted out for the next update tomorrow     I'm not so sure......

Hope everyone is doing well and is alright, best get to bed, 2:20am here, and will have the little one waking me up at 630 I'm sure!!     Take it easy everyone, hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2022)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 17th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.... ??





Sadly no one today but there's hope for the next update     Well, if we have any work units for everyone to return!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2022)

And here we go for the 18th March 2022 FAH Pie Stats update....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@agent00skid !!        

Well done to @agent00skid for hitting the next milestone!!     I think you should get a medal for getting some work units to actually get there in the first place!      Good work and we hope to see you again soon!!  

I think it's late enough for me, so off to bed I go!     Take care all, see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

Well here's another quick one for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one has managed to hit any milestones today but hopefully we'll see some members hitting some milestones soon enough    I do hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Please take care everyone, hope to speak with you all again soon enough!!   

All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Well here we are for the two catch up posts I've missed, apologies everyone!!   Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th March 2022....











And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@xrobwx71 !!          
@Zachary85 !!   

Great work to both of you for the support and hitting your next milestone!!  Really great news we have been having some work units out..  Here's hoping it continues!!   Lets get and see with the next update....


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners??......





Sadly no one else today but we have had some members working at least which is always a bonus...  Glad to see members being able to get work!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  I'd best get signed off for the night and get a bit more sleep in..  Hope to see you all again as always tomorrow for the next update!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st March 2022.....
> 
> View attachment 240936
> 
> ...


I was “lucky” to be awake when rb_03_21 was unleashed so I made sure to get plenty (>300). I have a safe setting of 75% on my 16 GB machines but 0.75 x 2 x  12 = 18 GB which we all know is more than 16. These jobs will use up to 2 GB and my 3900X froze. I now run 10 and the points are poor when the CPU is slowed down by lack of memory. I got so pissed of that I deleted the majority of the jobs so others can “enjoy” them.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Well here we are for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??.......





Sadly no stoners today but there's another time I'm sure  
Sadly no points for a few of us today but its good to see some are still getting work from Rosetta     How are you finding the results @mstenholm with your rigs?  You seem to be putting up some big numbers with the points and so on??  Rather jealous that you have some work and I don't !!    I'm lucky with the rigs I do have, as I do try to aim for double the core count when it comes to RAM installed...  Here's hoping to actually just getting some work to work on on the rigs I have switched on!!  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow everyone      Take care and be safe as always!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2022)

Well here we are again, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 23rd March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Zachary85 !!         

Great work to @Zachary85 for hitting a milestone!!     As  I mentioned before, even more amazing that anyone can get the work!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hoping to see a few more members grabbing some work too, hoping to get some myself as its been lovely weather, I've been able to get the rigs on, sadly no work seems to become available when they are on most of the time, which is a shame but never the less  

I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update for Rosetta    Here's hoping to a few more members being able to return some work as well     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 24, 2022)

OK,so I added Rosetta to run on my White box. Since it's now just sitting here. But, I get a message from the Server: 


*Rosetta@home: Notice from server
VirtualBox is not installed*
3/24/2022 11:40:52 AM

Why? I had a Linux i3 running it no problem. Now I try it on a Windows machine with an AMD 2700 and it won't work? I went to VirtualBox.org but, still not sure that is what I need?


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Arjai said:


> OK,so I added Rosetta to run on my White box. Since it's now just sitting here. But, I get a message from the Server:
> 
> 
> *Rosetta@home: Notice from server
> ...


It shows this on both my systems @Arjai , I'm not worrying about it.  Tried running with Virtual Box and it was getting work, but I was getting no points from it so uninstalled and went back to the normal install.  I'm getting some work just not very frequently at all.  I hate it but still have the rigs on during the day in hope one of them catches something....  Please let us know if you manage to get lucky with a batch of work units


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 24th March 2022 update is here!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one hitting and passing a milestone just yet but there's always time I think    Been keeping the PCs on as long as I can trying to get them something to do but sadly no luck as yet.  Hopefully    Glad others are getting some work through, seems to have been poor of late for some reason..  

Still, as I hope, everyone is well and ok     I've done enough damage already, time to get a little gaming in before bed time     Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but always another chance about the corner I'm sure   

Great work for the guys that have manged to get some work units, they must dish them out whenever my rigs are shut down!!     Oh well     Hope everyone is doing well and is alright..  Take care guys and gals and I hope to see you for the next update !!


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 26, 2022)

I added the virtualbox and started running python units about 3 days ago. It's only running on two out of four cores at the moment, I need to add more memory to get the other two cores running.  So far-so good.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I added the virtualbox and started running python units about 3 days ago. It's only running on two out of four cores at the moment, I need to add more memory to get the other two cores running.  So far-so good.


Last time I tried those, I never got any points for the work units     What OS are you running @Zachary85 ??


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 26, 2022)

Running the latest version of Linux Ubuntu.  No problem getting points for me. And so far no failed work units. (keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Running the latest version of Linux Ubuntu.  No problem getting points for me. And so far no failed work units. (keeping fingers crossed)


Great to hear!!  Might need to upgrade my Linux Mint install, currently running 19.1.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2022)

@phill and others that has python problems, sometimes their forum has some answers. I don’t know how good they are but try THIS. If your PC failed a python and isn’t getting a new.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2022)

Getting jobs, normal 4.20 ones, is hard and I even let my waterpump get its first rest in a long time, but now is a good time to try again. +300 new ones here  
rb units but I think they are of the less than 1 GB variety. Give it a go. Now you got a PM (well some of you) and a post so the only excuses is that the sun isn’t shining and that’s a valid one.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Getting jobs, normal 4.20 ones, is hard and I even let my waterpump get its first rest in a long time, but now is a good time to try again. +300 new ones here
> rb units but I think they are of the less than 1 GB variety. Give it a go. Now you got a PM (well some of you) and a post so the only excuses is that the sun isn’t shining and that’s a valid one.


Or things are shut down  I'll see if I can leave things running a little longer, shut down the folding GPUs as that sucks the juice like nothing else.. 

My little Rosetta rigs won't take too much but will see what I can do tomorrow.  Strange times that they send out work....


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Well here we are for another update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th March 2022.....









And what about the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no stoners but we are seeing some more members getting work units so they aren't a myth!!     Great work everyone for the support, I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok?? 

Hope everyone has had a great Sunday and will hopefully see you tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Well here we are everyone, the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th March 2022 .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another opportunity I'm sure tomorrow!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Seems like the team is out in force today, great work and show everyone!!    I think I might have grabbed some work units on one of my PCs but not the other...  How annoying!!   

Anyways, hope to see you all again real soon as always     Take care and please keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are everyone, the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th March 2022 .....
> 
> View attachment 241586
> 
> ...


I’m not a Robetta fan (recognize the jobs by rb_date, not the official Rosetta ones but kind of a schematic for other project, I think) since the way of using our CPUs is more how to use your RAM and then your CPU speed and other qualities is less important. This is from a person that is underpowered in RAM. My 24 threads are down to 9 due to RAM restriction. That CPU was ranked 9th a week ago and now my 2700X 32 GB will overtake It.

I started this ramble just to say that with three CPUs commutating (jobs completed and the normal 31 second growing to 2-3 hours) I got more than 100 rb units dated 28 march without asking. I will not ask for more jobs when they run empty on two of the the three until normal operation resumes or the team beats me in points.   Come on, we were in top 30 recently.

Edit many hours later.  Noticed that you did complete one of the 19 jobs sent to you @phill . What happened to the rest? Testing one thread performance or ? If you don’t want to be part of Rosetta just say instead of letting your jobs being late. As it is Rosetta sucks and it will with without you. Just don’t pretend you are a part of the team!

2 edit: team captain offers no defense . Bye TEAM.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I’m not a Robetta fan (recognize the jobs by rb_date, not the official Rosetta ones but kind of a schematic for other project, I think) since the way of using our CPUs is more how to use your RAM and then your CPU speed and other qualities is less important. This is from a person that is underpowered in RAM. My 24 threads are down to 9 due to RAM restriction. That CPU was ranked 9th a week ago and now my 2700X 32 GB will overtake It.
> 
> I started this ramble just to say that with three CPUs commutating (jobs completed and the normal 31 second growing to 2-3 hours) I got more than 100 rb units dated 28 march without asking. I will not ask for more jobs when they run empty on two of the the three until normal operation resumes or the team beats me in points.   Come on, we were in top 30 recently.
> 
> ...


Well I was surprised I actually got the work on my 6700k but since the 2700 was on at the same time, I had hoped they'd both get work.  It seems that the 6700k is favourite because the 2700 is never getting any work of late. 

I noticed one of the jobs had done but the weather wasn't playing ball and I shut down quite a few rigs at the time.  No point them being on with no sun for me or if they have no jobs to do in the first place.  

I've not been online on the forum much this evening (actually first time now as I've actually been having a relax with a game or two on Steam) so apologies everyone for not replying sooner.  Normal service will carry on tomorrow, even if its just with the 6700k being on and not the 2700.  Its meant to be raining here so that's never good for the solar production but still, I'll get on whatever I can even if it means me not folding as much


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2022)

OK, so, I uninstalled BOINC (standard version). Went to BOINC's web and got the manager /w Virtual Box. I had to up the memory use, in Computing Options, to 95%. Then, I got 17 jobs. So, easy peasy, Thanks to @mstenholm for the link to the forum post. That put me on the right track.

Gonna bring my Orange box on, another 2700, now that I know how to easily do it. The 3700 (Grey Box) will have to wait, a day or so, I have some other things to currently do, before work.

P.S. had to set Orange Box to 100% memory usage, to get it to grab jobs but, it worked and it is downloading 19 jobs, now.

So, 2 2700 CPU's online. Hopefully, all goes well and it starts to show points soon!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 30, 2022)

Not sure what is wrong. I have Boinc + Virtual Box installed. I have plenty of memory allocated, 100%! Longest runtime, right there at the top 136 seconds. I did get 20, or so, 420 jobs and they ran fine, of course.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

@Arjai had something similar last night, saw a work unit come down on my 2700 just the one, then it errored and that was that.  Turned on the rig this morning and its downloaded about 5 work units and they seem to be going ok for the moment.  Will report back soon I hope


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Well here we are for the 28th March 2022 Rosetta Pie update for us......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!.....





@Arjai !!         

Great work to our lone stoner for the day!!     Nice to see you getting some work through there @Arjai !!   Any progress on the above issues??  Have you had any more work through at all??

Managed to get one result in as Mstenholm mentioned..  I will not be pushing people to do more than they are able to do for whatever reason it might be.  Please do not over stretch yourself with the contributions if you have high electric costs or just are unable to return many results, a result is more important no matter how many there might be.   It's just great in my eyes that people are able to get some work and return it.  Rosetta seems to really have a few issues with its work units as @Arjai has mentioned above...  It's frustrating I think more so for the end user who's trying to help but is given poor units to do..  I hope that they get them fixed sooner rather than later....

Now that's out the way, keeping on crunching and I hope to see everyone in the next one!!     I hope that you are doing well and are all ok everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

And now here we are for the last update and catch up for the Rosetta Pie....  29th March 2022.......









And as for our milestones and stoners for the day......





@Zachary85 !!  

Amazing effort from Zachary and massive thanks to you for being able to return some work units for our team    Seems I've been able to put a few more points on the board for once, happy days!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is more so, ok     Take care everyone and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 30, 2022)

I ordered some more memory for my Rosetta machine. I can run four of the rb units at once, but only two of the python units with the memory I currently have in that PC.
 I had one python unit that shows it was cancelled by the server this morning. No run time, no cpu time. First time I've seen that message.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Has anyone else been getting any problems with their Rosetta work units at all?  I don't think I've had any reportedly failed aside from the one earlier this morning (about 1230am...) My 2700 rig is now dry and the 6700k rig won't be doing much tomorrow I doubt either...  

Might see if its a good time to upgrade the Linux install on that one


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2022)

1184 hours in progress is back. That‘s based on the simple calculation - (27+47)*16 hours asked, the final number will be less but still +55k in the next full day. You do know that once a job is downloaded and *not* started the run-time can be changed? You should since I told you before. There is a twist when you pass the deadline. Please ask. 

@phill if I see one more emoji in a post about how you tried to get a job and let them time out I’m out.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2022)

Now is the time to download new jobs….if you are interested

Edit: since I already had jobs running I didn’t know about the quality of the zils. @Bow and @xrobwx71  seems to have problems, Windows problems? Wouldn’t be the first time. I have Linux jobs starting and running but who know for how long. I will climb the stairs and report back.
2nd edit: the first 25 minutes went fine on Linux.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th March 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day........





Sadly no milestones today so hopefully we'll manage to get a few sorted out soon enough  

Nice solid day of contributions again guys, it seems we have Mstenholm back....  Not sure what's going on @mstenholm but let me know if I can change something then I will do my best 

As for work units, well.... 
As I'm up passed 1am sorting out another rig and I get a message about jobs coming out, I put my 2700 rig on and short version is that its picked up about 41 jobs, which is awesome    3 of the first ones that got downloaded seemed to have crashed/been no good, but the rig was on for about 15 minutes (I'll wait for some sun in the morning with some luck!) and they where fine, so here's hoping the rest of them will be good and I can get some good points.  Reckoning they'll take 8 hours a unit, so we'll see   Hopefully have some more points to give when I get the 6700k on in the morning with some luck!!

Catch you all soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2022)

phill said:


> As for work units, well....
> As I'm up passed 1am sorting out another rig and I get a message about jobs coming out, I put my 2700 rig on and short version is that its picked up about 41 jobs, which is awesome  3 of the first ones that got downloaded seemed to have crashed/been no good, but the rig was on for about 15 minutes (I'll wait for some sun in the morning with some luck!) and they where fine, so here's hoping the rest of them will be good and I can get some good points. Reckoning they'll take 8 hours a unit, so we'll see   Hopefully have some more points to give when I get the 6700k on in the morning with some luck!!
> 
> Catch you all soon!!


Yes it seems like the YIL WUs have a problem with Windows, as I wrote in the PM. Linux seems good, as I also wrote and they were available for download for a good time after that. Remember that Rosetta is US based and that *all *of the big releases happens their working hours. I just been lucky to be awake when it happened. Don’t expect to wake up and download new jobs. See a whole post and no teenager wall to wall emoji.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Yes it seems like the YIL WUs have a problem with Windows, as I wrote in the PM. Linux seems good, as I also wrote and they were available for download for a good time after that. Remember that Rosetta is US based and that *all *of the big releases happens their working hours. I just been lucky to be awake when it happened. Don’t expect to wake up and download new jobs. See a whole post and no teenager wall to wall emoji.


I'll report back tomorrow as the machine will be back on then, hopefully no failures.  Won't be changing the rigs OS as its the Mrs's and she won't want Linux on there lol

As for the emoji's that's just me    Still 2am and I'd best get some sleep, little one will have me up in a few hours I'm sure


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Well here we go everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 31st March 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one else today but I think if we've been able to get 7 members contributing today, anything is possible over the next few days with the amount of work units flying about     Hopefully not a lot of you have been having issues with the computation errors I've seen on a few of mine today??
Not had any issues with my Linux cruncher but the 2700 rig runs in Windows and I've seen a fair few of the work units error out in a 10 to 20 seconds of starting.  Some might have gone longer but most of them errored sooner rather than later, which I think is a blessing in disguise.

If anyone has any feed back fire away, its always great to hear from you all on how you are finding Rosetta   

Thank you everyone for the great contributions!!   Until tomorrow, I'll see you then!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

@mstenholm here's a few screen grabs from the 2700 rig today, I've got some from the 6700k but need to get that setup with my server details properly...  


  

Its been going through them pretty quickly but some erroring pretty soon into starting it as mentioned via the PM...  I don't think the 6700k has missed a beat today, I've not checked with the valid jobs or not.  I'm hoping tomorrow for a good score!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2022)

phill said:


> @mstenholm here's a few screen grabs from the 2700 rig today, I've got some from the 6700k but need to get that setup with my server details properly...
> 
> 
> View attachment 242053 View attachment 242054 View attachment 242055
> ...


Your details, at least status and points for your jobs are public when your PC communicate with then result servers. Yes this is a Linux optimized project. I assume it was tested on a Linux PC and since there is few jobs and plenty of “free” Linux CPU cycles they call it a day. There has been zero official on this ZIL project and the Windows woes.

Well you and me are good with some Linux machines but the team as a whole suffers. The points are decent for my 2700Xs, 45/hr, the 3900X as a whole is doing better once I completed the rb jobs and can run 24/24. I was down to 14 of 24 threads due to lack of memory but points were around 75-80/hr.

Edit: @phill you did complete 30 Zil jobs on your Windows 2700 so there is some hope for the Windows people.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2022)

I've got a ton of rb jobs...haven't been around to see if any ZIL's stopped in for an error.

edit: just checked the event viewer, no ZIL to be found. So, glad I haven't wasted comp time on them, yet...


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2022)

Arjai said:


> I've got a ton of rb jobs...haven't been around to see if any ZIL's stopped in for an error.
> 
> edit: just checked the event viewer, no ZIL to be found. So, glad I haven't wasted comp time on them, yet...


Well some of the ZILs did complete on Windows machines but Linux seems to be a better bet for constant performance. Talking about that we as a team were #10 for the 3rd of April, not bad!

I’m down to around 200 jobs in progress or queued up so I can’t run 100% for the next days. It’s cold enough in Denmark to justify it but….

Edit: after one of the most sunny March in recent history the weather had to change to the worse and the need for supplementary room-heating returned and I _have_ to eat the extra cost for electricity. It so happen that Rosetta decided to play nice, now that WCG isn’t, for an extended period of time and I was graced with more work. Queue and in-progress grew since the morning and I look into at least one more full day of work.

I noticed that some of you got lucky as well but is our combined effort/luck enough for one more day in top 10?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks as though I have 3 "YIL" jobs in the bottom of my queue. Is that gonna be simiular to "ZIL"?

I am so confused with Rosetta, now. Some jobs for 100GB Ram machines, Some jobs for Linux machines, These folks needs some help from the WCG team. They have managed to make it all work, better than this, anyway!

No matter, I will just do what I can with what I have. That reminds me, I need to remote in to my White box...see what it has been doing. Plus I never got my Grey box rosetta-ing... gotta run, so perhaps in the morning, tomorrow, I will attend to all that. Or, Wednesday?


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

Well here we are everyone, apologies, for the delay with the updates, but I'm on it now!!     Damn glad I keep everything!!    So here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st April 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@xrobwx71 !!        

Great work there @xrobwx71 !!   Glad you have been able to make some magic happen for the jobs to get done!!    I do believe also, that this is or has been, our best day for contributors as well, 9 today everyone, well done indeed!!  
I see @Arjai has signed himself into two different accounts again, I believe you are all sorted out now??

Best get myself moving and on to the next couple updates for everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

And here we go for the 2nd April 2022 for the lovely Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@agent00skid !!  

Great work again there sir!!  Glad to see you have been able to get some work units and been able to complete them!!    It does seem the Windows is having issues with these work units, I'm not sure if @mstenholm has heard anything from the Rosetta site at all as to what's going on??

Great work everyone, awesome efforts and brilliant support as always!!      Hope to see you on the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

And so here we are for the last update for the 3rd April 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Arjai !!  

Congrats for hitting your next milestone Arjai!!    Great to have you on board with us with the Rosetta work!! 
I also see we have a new member in the team today, @James ??!!  If anyone know's of his username, please do tag him for me!!   Otherwise, if 'James' you are reading the forum page, please feel free to join up and post away!!  

Had a few jobs left over on the 6700k rig from yesterday but I don't think there was anything much that was on the 2700.  After all, today has been even worse for me, since the weather has been pants and I've reinstalled one of my other crunchers downstairs but that just picked up two jobs and that was it.  I managed to complete one, but I'll finish the other tomorrow.  Regret putting on Windows 10 on that one, so I'm going to switch over to Linux I think, hopefully if at least I can get Rosetta working on it better its worth a go.  For any of the other machines that run FAH they'll have to stay on Windows I think....  Ah well, lets see that tomorrow hopefully everyone had more luck than me getting more work today!! 

Awesome efforts everyone, really well done indeed!!     Also whilst I think of it, how many days worth of work, do you all get 'buffered'??

Hope to catch up with you all tomorrow for the update!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2022)

I think you are aware but I am James for Rosetta.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2022)

@phill Windows/Linux might tip to Linux for the obvious reason of less wasted CPU time, @Arjai I’m looking at you  as an example with 90.2% CPU cycle going towards the job as a example from our team. But Arjai with his Win10 has way less errors then I have with my Linux systems (99.68% CPU cycles for the job on the one that run 100% Rosetta). Errors are awarded points, 32.5 points/hour regardless of system so slower CPUs loses next to nothing. My three machines get the same 32.5 or there about  but when the jobs run to the end I get 70.6, 63.5 and 54.7 points/hour for the current rb units.

We don’t get all the jobs we like to receive but the more up-time and communication with the work servers the better chance we have to receive work. Right now it doesn’t matter much if you run Windows or Linux. An errored Windows job is assigned to a Linux machine for the second try and vice versa.

We didn’t manage to hold on to the 10th place, but 12th place yesterday is fine I think for a team with so few active members.

Edit: inventory - 138 jobs on three people. Well most of the rb_04_04 is dead now and the amount of jobs in circulation is about the level where they normally releases new if they have them. I keep one machine of since it’s empty. The others got longer run-times….you know the way to keep getting your CPU warm.
-


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2022)

Is it normal for Rosetta to sometimes not send tasks? I told Milkyway to not fetch any new tasks to focus on Rosetta for that sweet sweet pie action but Rosetta ran out of tasks. I allowed new MilkyWay tasks to keep my CPU busy.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 8, 2022)

Nordic said:


> Is it normal for Rosetta to sometimes not send tasks? I told Milkyway to not fetch any new tasks to focus on Rosetta for that sweet sweet pie action but Rosetta ran out of tasks. I allowed new MilkyWay tasks to keep my CPU busy.


 Yes and I’m sorry that I didn’t PM you when you began running Rosetta. I can see that you ran dry so the advice about running your task longer wouldn’t be very helpful but for the future you need to do that. I will send you a PM later today, but for now rest assured that it is very normal that Rosetta is not sending new jobs.

It’s sad that when a few members running dry mean that we drop in the order. We were 16th yesterday.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

Apologies everyone for the lack of Rosetta updates for you all, here we go for some updates right now!!  

4th April 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update....










And now for the milestones and stoners for Rosetta today......??






@Nordic !!         
@xrobwx71 !!  
@Zachary85 !!  

Great work to our three great stoners and what a great day for Rosetta contributions as well!!   Nice work team TPU!!   I think jobs are still a bit few and far between so I'm very happy to see some great numbers and members contributing to the team!!  Excellent work indeed!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And here we go for the 5th April 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....??





@Nordic !!  

Great work to the next milestone already @Nordic !!     Amazing to have you onboard the Rosetta train!!  I hope that they can supply some work units for everyone, it has been less than kind to some of us...  Great work everyone, really great day again today..  I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th April 2022.....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day?......




@Nordic !!  

Another milestones already?!?!?! Man you is gunning for the points !!     Amazing work sir!!     Another great day from everyone and to think I had my PCs on all day with no work coming to them    Sure hope for some soon!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Last update coming very soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And here we go for the last update that I can find, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 7th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??......





@Nordic !!  
@agent00skid !!  

Great work from our stoners today, @Nordic and @agent00skid !!     Some of you guys will be passing me before too much longer!!    I'm not sure what has happened of late considering jobs used to come through pretty much as clock work a while back but lately, not so much luck....

Still, its amazing to have everyone who has recently joined and I know that when I started doing the reports for Rosetta there was two or three of us, so it's great to see we have 18 members or so reported and even with 5 to 8 returning work, it's still a great improvement on what it was when we started  

Outstanding everyone, I hope you are all well and ok...  I hope to see you again real soon, apologies if I'm not about much next week, as mentioned in the FAH thread, I have my eldest with me for the first time in 2 months, so I'll be probably quiet but I'll have the pie stats for us, I will do my best to get them updated as soon as I can 

Phill, out     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2022)

5950x does 16 core things.


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th April 2022 ...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day?........





Sadly no one today but hopefully some more people will hit their next milestone soon enough     I guess the amount of work coming down to people is getting a little less and less so it's not ideal in anyway..  We can only do what we can do and for whatever anyone does for the team, is all I can ever ask from each member contributing  

Take it easy everyone and I hope you have a great day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2022)

And here we go for the 9th April 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update ......









And now for the milestones and stoner for the day....?....





@Arjai !!           

Well done to @Arjai for hitting another milestone today, it seems that the lack of jobs are showing through again...  It's a shame when none are pushed out or not enough are pushed out for everyone to get some.  Wonder why that is....

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Just had a quick 5 minutes so I thought updates are required   

Take care everyone and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2022)

Well here we are again, the updates are in early today so hopefully I'll have a bit more time later on to catch up around the forum    Everyone doing ok??   Here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??......





Sadly no one passing by any milestones about points are way down so hopefully that'll change for tomorrows update    Got the PCs on and running but not seeing any downloads coming down. Might have to turn off and just try randomly throughout the day 

Hope everyone is doing well and ok??!   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another, hopefully more positive update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2022)

Sadly for the 11th April 2022, I've no data at all for Rosetta Pie Stats 

Nothing was reported on the sites when I was checking, it's a shame Rosetta has been like this.  I've never known it so bad    Hopefully tomorrow will be a better update     Take care everyone


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2022)

The past week has been dry, so dry that I turned everything off yesterday but since jobs are being sent I decide to let one machine run, the one closest to me so I can spam with job requests all day . My waterpump is now moving 20 degree C water for the first time. Good luck all.

Edit: Well better than nothing, got two jobs that never got started by the last recipient.

Edit 2: got eight on my faster 2700X soon after I power it up. New rb jobs. Since about 1000 jobs, normal and Python, are done per hour something around  1.0 and 1.5 thousands (guesstimate) are sent to the around 1000 active benefactors so there should be a slim change to get work, if you ask for it.


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2022)

And here we are for a brief Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no stoners or milestones for the day but at least we have have a contribution for the day !!     Not sure what's going on but here's hoping we can capture a few more for tomorrow      Take care everyone and I hope you are all alright and OK!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 13, 2022)

I've been mostly running Python units for the past few weeks. I don't remember the last time I got any regular Rosetta work. I get the occasional "Postponed" python unit that stops when the work is almost done, but restarting the client will finish the work and report it.


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

Here we go again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 13th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one passing any milestones today but there's always another chance around the corner, well, if we can get some work units down to actually get some scores back!!     Such a shame here but hopefully some more work units for everyone soon  

If anyone see's or hears any information on Rosetta, please do drop us a line here!!    All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

Just had a quick Google and some forum hits for anyone interested or curious 

Rosetta Forum 1

Rosetta Forum 2

Rosetta Forum 3

Rosetta Forum 4

Hopefully one of these few links will shed some help   Off to bed as its 1am and long day ahead of me tomorrow......  Take care all!


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th April 2022 for the update....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Nordic !!          
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work from everyone today and great work from our two stoners for hitting their next milestones!!     Unbelievably, we have some members with work units to get on with!!   !!  Fantastic work everyone, keep up the great work as always!!  

Hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!     Hope to catch up soon, take care everyone!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 16, 2022)

I seem to have received a large collection of Rosetta work. I am still working on them.


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2022)

Had nothing for the last few days, even installed a new rig and got that up and running but no work as yet


----------



## Nordic (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't know if it helped. I seem to download more rosetta when I am allocated work. I set boinc to download 7 days of work if it can.


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 15th April 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@mstenholm !!                             
@Zachary85 !!  

Amazing work both of you for the milestones passed today!!     Great work there @mstenholm for hitting our teams highest yet, 16,000,000!!     I hope that we can get some constant work units but another day without any for me, will be trying @Nordic 's suggestion for work and see if that works...  Not sure what has changed from the past but never had any issues before....   Still  

Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??!


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@Nordic !!  

Well done to our @Nordic for hitting his next milestone!!     Very nice contribution as well there too!!  Can't ask for any more than what you and @mstenholm seem to manage every day with Rosetta...  Outstanding!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you all again soon enough!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......?





@Nordic !! 

Great work again @Nordic for managing to surpass another milestone so quickly!!    I think that 7 day buffer might be doing you some good there!!      Been a dopey sod and forgot to set mine to it today!    I will try tomorrow and I next turn them on.  I've had a few work units today, I think 3...  Better than none I guess! 

Thank you both for the support today!!   I hope everyone else can get some more work soon and I hope everyone more importantly is doing well and is alright!     Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 18, 2022)

Back up and running again. The hard drive failed in my Rosetta machine sometime last night so I had to load up a different drive.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 19, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Back up and running again. The hard drive failed in my Rosetta machine sometime last night so I had to load up a different drive.


I guess that it’s the Python people that will bring this project forward. For the first time in the past two year the number of active volunteers for the past 24 hours is below 2000 and it’s close to 50-50. Well, if you aren’t invited it’s no shame to stay away.  
Yes this post is for 13 people that donated theirs CPU to science done under Rosetta under the TPU name. RIP Rosetta.


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2022)

Well ladies and gents, here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th April 2022.....









Nice work from all of your for the contributions, seems to be a struggle to get a few points which is a shame...  @Nordic must be the new @mstenholm     The machines are on whenever they can be at my end for up to 10 hours trying to get work so I'm not sure what else I can do sadly    As my movement is somewhat limited at the moment, I'll do my best to get the machines on still to help with the team  

Onward to the next update


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2022)

And here goes for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th April 2022.....










And now for the milestones and stoners??......





@Nordic !!              

Nice work there @Nordic, soon be catching up with Mstenholm with those sorts of scores!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to see you all soon for the next update, take care all!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2022)

Now!

Edit: I can now see that I was to late being the only that caught some (136). My 16 GB 3900X is limited by memory so it run 12,  and I can’t see/open my corrupted 18.04 Linux but it’s not running 100% CPU. The other 2700X is running 100%, but again memory speed (3200/Cl14) is holding it down. I really need to spend some time to up it to at least 3600. One day, maybe.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 22, 2022)

The recent update shows WCG coming back May 9th if there are no more delays. I expect to get as much Rosetta work until that time. BOINC should automatically give priority to WCG.


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 22, 2022)

There are about 30K Rosetta 4 units available right now. Load up your PC while you can!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2022)

Nordic said:


> The recent update shows WCG coming back May 9th if there are no more delays. I expect to get as much Rosetta work until that time. BOINC should automatically give priority to WCG.


You got work when you had work and regular communication with the work server. OK the past days has been 100% dry, but they seem to play again.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> There are about 30K Rosetta 4 units available right now. Load up your PC while you can!


No, they are gone when I try. There is a serious delay in the Server Status page. Did you get any? You are hiding your machine……

Edit: My bad, the message I get is that I can’t complete more work in the allotted time. Not true, but I think that they are limiting jobs to individual users. Go for it and try!


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 23, 2022)

I had a few python units and then I noticed I had 8 new Rosetta 4 units in my task tab. The Rosetta 4 units I have all start with dimer


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I had a few python units and then I noticed I had 8 new Rosetta 4 units in my task tab. The Rosetta 4 units I have all start with dimer


It seems like they still are sending these dimer units. James/ @Nordic has 257 and others on the team got them as well. @phill, I hope that the sun is shining today . All of my jobs went well and I got the points that my floating point score predicted. My only grief is that they are memory hungry so I can’t run 100% on my 16 GB machines. 12-14 seems to be the limit.

Edit:
@Nordic is going all in with 100% CPU and the points looks good. I so envy your 5950X. Prediction for the next few days are 41.700/day.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't need 16 cores. I got 16 cores for boinc. I like big numbers.


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm done with Rosetta for awhile. The main board in my PC has failed and will no longer post. My other two PC's are far too old and lack enough memory to run Rosetta.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 24, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm done with Rosetta for awhile. The main board in my PC has failed and will no longer post. My other two PC's are far too old and lack enough memory to run Rosetta.


Sorry to hear that but you are right old hardware down on memory isn’t really worth the kWhs. My X58 and 8 GB was only doing Rosetta on really cold days when wcg stopped. See you back here when the temperature drops and you got some new hardware.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents, time for a bit of an update with Rosetta, here goes!!

Update for the 20th April 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





And sadly no stoners today but the amount of work units it seems that have been around today, so here's hoping we can get a bit more work soon enough 

Great work for those getting some, hopefully get to see a few more members soon enough!!    Take care everyone see you soon


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

Well sadly for the 21st April 2022, no one returned any work as I don't believe there was any to return...  So sadly no update for Rosetta Pie today....  Here's hoping tomorrow will bring us some work units........


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Zachary85 !!         

Great work Zachary85 for hitting your next milestone!!     Glad to see your involved and are getting some work units!!   
Take care everyone and hope you are all doing well and ok??   Hope to see you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the Rosetta Pie Stats, here we have the results for the 23rd April 2022........









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





@ TPU!!  
@Nordic !!  

Great work today everyone for the massive milestone we have managed to surpass for the team and to @Nordic for hitting his next!!   Awesome efforts from everyone and massive respects for everyone taking part in the team, thank you all as always     Great to see you all supporting the team   

Had a load of work units received by the PCs so happy and they are working, hopefully the sun will stay out  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to see you all soon    Take care!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

I was kind of taken back with the RAM usage of the Rosetta units so I grabbed a few screen shots for you all to do a bit of a comparison....

   

The 2700 Ryzen system was surprising me as it was nearly peaking at 27GB RAM usage and the same went for the 3900X, which was nearly filling up the 32GB of RAM in the system!   Very surprised by how much its using...  I think even with the 8 threads from the 6700k I use, that was close to 13GB used as well so its filling the RAM up pretty well...  I believe I have a number of dimer_relax work units, what has everyone does doing this?

Hope to see you again tomorrow everyone, take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th April 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Nordic !!           
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work from @Nordic and @xrobwx71 for hitting their next milestone together, well done indeed!! Excellent work!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?   Hope your days are going well and hope to see you back again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2022)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats for 25th April 2022........









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@xrobwx71 !!          

Great work there from @xrobwx71 for hitting the next milestone and contributing as always    Well done for the days contributions everyone, solid results!!   

Got a load more jobs downloaded today, not sure for the 2700 rig but I know the 3900X has over 130 jobs to do now, so, might take a while to get through     Everyone else getting enough jobs through?? Feel free to let us know your experiences 

Take care everyone, I'll leave it there for now and hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!     Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats for 25th April 2022........
> 
> View attachment 245057
> 
> ...


2700 got 32. https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/results.php?hostid=6123776


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 26, 2022)

I had some spare time today and was looking for something to do so I removed the system board from my dead Linux machine and looked it over. Turns out the reason it would not post was due to the dual (4 pin) 12 volt cpu connector on the main board having bad solder connections between the connector and the main board. I re-soldered the connections and the board is now able to post again!  A little more testing and I may be back to running Rosetta.


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> 2700 got 32. https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/results.php?hostid=6123776


That's not a bad thing, not sure where the 19 failed ones had gone.. 

The other two seem to have got a few more so happy with that    Hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th April 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Nordic !!           
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work from our two stoners today for hitting their milestones today, well done indeed!!     I think since we've all been having a load of jobs recently, it might actually be a little bit busier than normal    Which will be great for the team!!   Some amazing contributions as well today, awesome work indeed!!  

Very great to see such numbers on the team, massively happy too!!  Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow, take care and I hope you have a great day     Hope to see you again tomorrow  
@xrobwx71 !!


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm so glad I decided to run a few test before returning my PC to running Rosetta.  The replacement hard drive I installed a couple of weeks ago was a used drive and it has problems I was unaware of. The drive crashed a couple of times during testing so I replaced it with a new drive. I'm getting better with Linux ... this time it took less than an hour to load the drive and install the software ... the first time took me a couple of days to get everything working.  (it was my first time running Linux)
 Up and running again


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 27th April 2022....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Nordic !!             
@phill !!  
@Arjai !!  
@xrobwx71 !!   

Wow what a day for stoners today!!    Congrats to everyone hitting their next milestone, great work indeed!!     What a day for contributions as well, outstanding everyone!!     I see we where 27th for the day for contributions so that's damn impressive!!      7 members being able to do that it is amazing!!   

Can't wait to see tomorrow's results!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2022)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 28th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Arjai !!         

Well done to @Arjai for hitting his next milestone and we hope to see him and everyone else back again tomorrow    Another busy day again, great work everyone     8 members todays returning work, great work everyone   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok    Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update for the day    Great work all


----------



## Toothless (Apr 30, 2022)

I swear these points are horrid with timing sometimes. Take an entire day to get some big projects done and get weird fluctuations.


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2022)

Well here we go with another update from Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th April 2022.......










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Nordic !!           

Well done to our members contributing today, not far off double figures for Rosetta which is massively impressive to say the least!!  Well done everyone!!  Great work indeed, contributions are awesome   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   
I'm with you @Toothless I've no idea how the points are working with Rosetta but I just the machines go and hope for the best!    I've lowered the days I have cached for the machines so hopefully I won't have cancelled jobs and they will be able to complete in time.  Rosetta doesn't really give you that long to complete things...  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 2, 2022)

Here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th April 2022.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??............





@Nordic !!  
@Arjai !!        

Great work from our stoners hitting their milestones today, it seems the points are definitely rolling in very nicely for team Rosetta!!     Well team TPU but well you know what I mean  
Its great seeing some points on the board for Rosetta, its definitely not a simple one to get in to... 

I hope everyone is alright and doing ok?? Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Nordic (May 2, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I swear these points are horrid with timing sometimes. Take an entire day to get some big projects done and get weird fluctuations.


Do you have BOINC set to send results as soon as they are completed? That mitigates most fluctuations. I am fairly consistent around 33k if I don't use my PC all day. That is at least if they send Rosetta work. It appears that I am usually doing Milkeyway and Rosetta work most days.


phill said:


> I'm with you @Toothless I've no idea how the points are working with Rosetta but I just the machines go and hope for the best!  I've lowered the days I have cached for the machines so hopefully I won't have cancelled jobs and they will be able to complete in time. Rosetta doesn't really give you that long to complete things... Hope to see everyone again tomorrow      Take care everyone!!


Do you know where I could see if I had any "cancelled jobs"? At least from within BOINC it appears I finish all jobs.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2022)

Nordic said:


> Do you know where I could see if I had any "cancelled jobs"? At least from within BOINC it appears I finish all jobs.


Sadly I've been having a quick look about and I can't see it for trying..  @mstenholm will probably have a better idea by far but he found me this link which is directly for what you are after I'm sure ....

Linky 

That's for my Ryzen 2700 rig..  

But I think I might have cracked it....

Link for your 5950X......    I hope!!


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2022)

Nordic said:


> Do you have BOINC set to send results as soon as they are completed? That mitigates most fluctuations. I am fairly consistent around 33k if I don't use my PC all day. That is at least if they send Rosetta work. It appears that I am usually doing Milkeyway and Rosetta work most days.


I do have it set to send when complete, however I believe it's the 40 tasks from the Xeon machine that has the bulk of results and sometimes take a little over 12 hours at times to complete. Hence the offset results.


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I do have it set to send when complete, however I believe it's the 40 tasks from the Xeon machine that has the bulk of results and sometimes take a little over 12 hours at times to complete. Hence the offset results.


I saw your low points the the other day @Toothless and the runtime wasn't of by much. We all had a few odd results (50-100 points) but as you said you had a lot. I thought that your machine were stressed by some other jobs. Anyway as far as I seen all is back to normal.


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I saw your low points the the other day @Toothless and the runtime wasn't of by much. We all had a few odd results (50-100 points) but as you said you had a lot. I thought that your machine were stressed by some other jobs. Anyway as far as I seen all is back to normal.


Both 5950x and dual 2698v4 are at 50% BOINC allocation. Both also are not hitting 100% total usage so, no clue.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

Well here we go ladies and gents, a few updates for Rosetta Pie Stats 
First of, 1st May 2022 Rosetta Pie Stats update......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Arjai !!         
@xrobwx71 !!  

Well done to our milestones and stoners for hitting their next milestones!!  Great work everyone!!    Great work today, killer contributions   
I hope everyone is doing well and is having a good day, next up, next update


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 2nd May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Nordic !!  
@Zachary85 !!  

Well done to our stoners for them hitting their next milestones, well done indeed!!  
Great contributions as always everyone, some nice points for today!!    Contributions are awesome as always     Nice one everyone, hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update for the day, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but not a stoner born every day    
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok, hopefully a few more points tomorrow with a few more members being able to contribute     Take care everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 5, 2022)

Well here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 4th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





@Nordic !!          

Well done to our stoner @Nordic for hitting his next milestone, great work there man!!    We all hope to see you back again soon for another milestone forward!!  Great work today everyone, it seems that the work units haven't been sent out much today or the last few days, doesn't seem as many members getting to the score board sadly....  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??   Hope to see you all again soon    Take care


----------



## Zachary85 (May 7, 2022)

Well, I am sad to say that enough is enough.  The Rosetta (python) project has to be one of the worst projects I have ever run.  In the past three days I have had 4 work units that had a run time of over 24 hours each, only to find out that all of the task stalled out after 3 or 4 minutes of CPU time. I got a grand total of 4 points each for two of the work units .... the other two I got  "0" points for my efforts.  I have never run a project that required so much of my time to keep it running. It's just not worth it to me.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, I am sad to say that enough is enough.  The Rosetta (python) project has to be one of the worst projects I have ever run.  In the past three days I have had 4 work units that had a run time of over 24 hours each, only to find out that all of the task stalled out after 3 or 4 minutes of CPU time. I got a grand total of 4 points each for two of the work units .... the other two I got  "0" points for my efforts.  I have never run a project that required so much of my time to keep it running. It's just not worth it to me.


I can't say I blame you.  I think its dried up again as I've not yet had a work unit for the last two days that's downloaded to my PCs..   It's pretty crap and I am looking forward to getting WCG back online but I've not seen anything mentioned on the site yet...  If I see anything, I'll let everyone know


----------



## Zachary85 (May 8, 2022)

There was a update for WCG last night (my time) and there should be another update later today.  https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/news/0507
I hope things go well and WCG will be back.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

Here we go for an Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance I'm sure   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?   It seems that the scores are slowly slipping again, points slowly dropping away..  Here's hoping....


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

Here we go for the 6th May 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Nordic !!            

Well done to our lone stoner for the day, it seems today the points have gone up so here's hoping its an upwards trend!!  
Great work for the members still having work and contributing to the team.  It seems that the work units are just not coming out.....  Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of the day today, the 7th May 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but then the top 30 teams for the day haven't been massively busy either which sucks a little...  This seems to be one of the hardest projects to run and by that I mean actually getting work units so that you can run them!!  So frustrating...  Still 

Thank you everyone for the on going support and can't thank you enough for that.  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok today..  Hope to see you back again soon for another update


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we go for an Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th May 2022.....
> 
> View attachment 246649
> 
> ...


I estimate that they released 8.000 jobs the past 24 hours in small 2-3k portions. All has been late in the day or night for us living in Europe. WCG here we come. Well let’s see if they get it up and running the 9th of May. I find if hard to justify having machines running 24/7 and doing nothing. Sure it’s only 60-65W for the 2700Xs but the pump for my 3900X pull that number up to close to 100W. With a kWh price of $0.55m yes it‘s about that now when the wind isn’t blowing and the need for heating is null I need them to run.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I estimate that they released 8.000 jobs the past 24 hours in small 2-3k portions. All has been late in the day or night for us living in Europe. WCG here we come. Well let’s see if they get it up and running the 9th of May. I find if hard to justify having machines running 24/7 and doing nothing. Sure it’s only 60-65W for the 2700Xs but the pump for my 3900X pull that number up to close to 100W. With a kWh price of $0.55m yes it‘s about that now when the wind isn’t blowing and the need for heating is null I need them to run.


I don't blame you either, this is why all of mine get shut down when the sun goes in or as close too it.  I try to get the Rosetta crunchers on and then have maybe my two 3070's running for FAH and if its really good or I can get to it without breaking the other leg, my 3090 goes on..   I can't remember the last time I did go upstairs to be honest ....  
Not had any Rosetta work units for about 3 days now I think....


----------



## phill (May 9, 2022)

And here we are for the 8th May 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but with so little work units out and about and one member just returning what I could only guess is one result, I'm not sure we'd get anyone passing any milestones...  Such a shame...  Still, good that @Zachary85 has managed to return any work, so well done man  

Take care everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update for the day


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

Well sadly there was no work recorded for us for the 9th May 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats which is a great shame as I'm damn sure there was more than a few having machines on...    Hopefully we'll get a delivery of work soon enough.......


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

And for the 10th May 2022, Rosetta Pie Stats isn't really looking any better than yesterdays results.....









And was there any stoners or milestones passed today??....





Sadly not, lets move on shall we??   
Well we can all ignore that idiot on the results but sadly nothing else has been recorded for today 

Best go and do something else that's useful, so here goes!   
Take care everyone and hopefully see you tomorrow with some nice updates!!   All the best everyone!!


----------



## Zachary85 (May 12, 2022)

I replaced the memory in my Rosetta machine. I'll give the Pythons one last chance (just to see if this was the issue). I will probably switch it over to WCG when ever it comes back.


----------



## mstenholm (May 12, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I replaced the memory in my Rosetta machine. I'll give the Pythons one last chance (just to see if this was the issue). I will probably switch it over to WCG when ever it comes back.


You know that there have been discussions about if the CPU has the right instructions might influence the success rate. The theory is that older ones misses AVX (?) and that is the reason for failure. You have hidden your CPUs…….


----------



## Zachary85 (May 12, 2022)

I had thought about that, but I had checked my cpu before I started Rosetta, and it does support AVX.  It is an intel i-5-3330 and it does include that instruction set.
The memory modules were not identical, but close to the same specs. The new memory is a kit of two modules. Figured it couldn't hurt to give it another shot before WCG comes back online.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

Well here we are everyone for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 11th May 2022......










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there'll hopefully be someone soon !! 
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Not a bad turn out today since yesterday and the day before there was no one able to get any work, hopefully a turning step forward??  Maybe I guess!!  Well take care everyone and I hope to see you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (May 13, 2022)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th May 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.... 





Sadly no one today, but maybe tomorrow if we have some more work units coming through   Here's hoping eh??  Well I hope everyone is doing alright and is ok...  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update     Take care and take it easy!!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2022)

Well here we go for the 13th May 2022 for some Rosetta Pie Stats .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....  





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance around the corner I like to think, well, providing we can get some work units.....   I hope everyone is doing alright and is well and ok??   Not a bad showing for us today, hopefully tomorrow is going to be a little better but sadly I've had my machines on today and no work units have been downloaded so I'm guessing that might be a no no....   

Take care everyone, I hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the 13th May 2022 for some Rosetta Pie Stats .....
> 
> View attachment 247410
> 
> ...


Those unicorns are hard to catch. I had 2 machines on around six hours yesterday and every commercial break I went to them and requested work. I got nothing other than 13 trips upstairs. I got lucky today after less than a hour, got eight, two errored out after two hours, so 32.5 points/hour for the faulty ones and six hopes of 50 points/hour (Win10, 2700X). The Linux 2700X yield 20% more but that’s the one upstairs .

Edit: 52,4 points/hour for the four good ones. Four errored out! 32,4 points/hour. I will stop running Windows on that machine. I will miss HWINFO but enjoy better points and hopefully fewer errors.


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2022)

As much as I love helping out local projects and stuff, i think I'm cutting it quits for Rosetta until they get their stuff fixed. Looking at this thread just shows they messed up and can't get any of it going normally.


----------



## phill (May 14, 2022)

I'm finding it hard to keep on with Rosetta for the lack of work units that are actually coming out.  I've been hoping that my 6700k can hit the 2 million point mark so I can retire it and use the system for something else.  I've a couple more AMD rigs I could use in its place which are double and triple the core count and that use just as much power but I do wonder if its worth trying to get jobs for the system if there's never any there to download or when there are, they are so few and fair between..  Its really quite frustrating as I am sure everyone else as @Toothless has voiced, its just annoying.

If people do wish for me to stop with the updates but keep an eye on Rosetta then please do let me know.  It really never used to be this bad when it came to dishing out work for people to just download.  I wonder if the lack of WCG has got more people involved with this?


----------



## Zachary85 (May 14, 2022)

I decided to try and run Rosetta again after I replaced the memory in my one machine that can run Rosetta a few days ago. (my other PC's don't have enough memory, or the capacity to add enough)
Still getting the same old crap from Rosetta. Work units that stall out after a couple of minutes but keep showing progress for 18 to 20 hours, and then I get between 1 and 2 points for my efforts.  I didn't think it was my hardware, but I gave it one last shot.


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I decided to try and run Rosetta again after I replaced the memory in my one machine that can run Rosetta a few days ago. (my other PC's don't have enough memory, or the capacity to add enough)
> Still getting the same old crap from Rosetta. Work units that stall out after a couple of minutes but keep showing progress for 18 to 20 hours, and then I get between 1 and 2 points for my efforts.  I didn't think it was my hardware, but I gave it one last shot.


These Pythons…


----------



## Zachary85 (May 14, 2022)

Pythons... So named because they squeeze the crap out of your resources.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2022)

I have BOINC set up with a 90% resource share to WCG, 9% to Rosetta, and 1% to Milkyway. This way I always have work, and if my preferred work is available it will do that. As soon as WCG is back, I will be doing that automatically.


----------



## phill (May 15, 2022)

Well everyone, here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 14th May 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Well sadly there's no stoners but not the points we all are hoping for so we won't go down that road lol  
Everyone I hope is doing well and are ok?   Here's hoping the WCG will be going ahead soon    Think we need a bit more diversity with the not getting much crunching done    Here's hoping that will change soon..  Take care everyone!!  See you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 16, 2022)

Well hello and I hope that you're all well and doing OK?   Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 15th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but unsurprising with only poor @Zachary85 being the only one for the day....   

I haven't received any jobs today so I'm guessing I'll be out of the running for tomorrow sadly    I hope everyone else will have a better chance!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright ??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Zachary85 (May 16, 2022)

I'm only getting Python work again. After a few days of no problems with the python units, this morning I only had two of four cores running, and no other jobs waiting. It took two (linux) PC reboots on my i-5 to send up the the stalled jobs (the typical bad work units showing over 7 hours of total time ... but less than 3 minutes of actual cpu time).
 After looking around on the Rosetta forum I see that I'm not the only one with this problem.  I'm "SO" looking forward to WCG getting back up and running again and not needing me to babysit my only machine that can run Rosetta.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th May 2022.....









And maybe now for the milestones and stoners for the day....??





Well sadly no stoners today but again only poor @Zachary85 being able to return any results....  Nice work Zachery85, again same story for me...  PCs on but no work distributed out whilst the PCs where on..  Well crunch some and we can't crunch some I guess....   

I hope everyone is well and doing ok?  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update       Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2022)

Well here we again everyone, time for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 17th May 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





Sadly no stoners today but at least we have had more than 1 member contributing to the teams total today      Great work guys, impressive stuff indeed!!     Still hoping to catch some work units myself but not sure I'll be getting much done since we'll be having rain for a few days according to the forecast (so maybe sunny??....) will hopefully be able to catch something soon    I'd like to retire my 6700k and its just getting rather close to the 2 million points I'd like it to hit lol   Damn frustrating!!  

All the best everyone, hope to see you back again for tomorrows next update


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2022)

Since I more or less gave up babysitting Rosetta I had time to evaluate the last results, the rb_05_16. I got some on all three active machines and @Arjai got four as well. 2700X, 16 GB, 3466/14 51,4 points/hour for 7 jobs concurrent , 2700X, 32 GB, 3200/14 8 jobs concurrent 56,7 points/hour, 3900X, 16 GB 3800/16 four concurrent jobs - 118 points/hour, all mine and running under Linux. Arjai got 4 on his 3700X,16 GB Windows 10 and got 78,7 point/hour.  Memory and cache size  is King when it comes to Rosetta roberta (rb units). A good CPU bench comes second


----------



## phill (May 18, 2022)

Good job I'm trying to move away from my 6700k @mstenholm and go on to these two 3900X's I have..  I don't mind Linux, it seems to be ok, its just such a shame when it comes to folding as well, it seems to be such an effort to get that working??...


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2022)

phill said:


> Good job I'm trying to move away from my 6700k @mstenholm and go on to these two 3900X's I have..  I don't mind Linux, it seems to be ok, its just such a shame when it comes to folding as well, it seems to be such an effort to get that working??...


I’m sure that good people here can help setting up an Linux folder for you. It’s worth it for WCG/Rosetta and in the past for folding as well. Yes the 3900X is a good chip. The number one Rosetta CPU ATM is a 3900X but that could be down to luck and hard work and the 96 GB memory it has. Top CPUs


----------



## Nordic (May 18, 2022)

I can't see why a 3900x would perform better than a 5900x or 5950x.


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I can't see why a 3900x would perform better than a 5900x or 5950x.


Neither can I but the list is topped by a 3900X .  Both 59xxs are surely better CPUs.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I’m sure that good people here can help setting up an Linux folder for you. It’s worth it for WCG/Rosetta and in the past for folding as well. Yes the 3900X is a good chip. The number one Rosetta CPU ATM is a 3900X but that could be down to luck and hard work and the 96 GB memory it has. Top CPUs


I'm not so worried about some of the setups as they have RX480's in them and they just are no good for folding on.  Nvidia GPUs much better at dishing out the points, a 1070 isn't too bad, might be able to gain about 700k from it in a about 10 hours or so, I think a 1080 TI is about 2 million for the same time.   The newer GPUs are good for crunching but their power draw is kinda high.  I mean my 3090 and 5950X rig can suck nearly 600w from the wall just folding, thank god I tame the beast with a 80% power limit since that drops it to about 480w instead.  

I think with the price of the 5900X right now, if I could I'd buy two to replace my 2700 and 2700X for crunching on but sadly that'll have to wait    I'll probably just stick with Rosetta and WCG on the two 3900X systems and leave it there.  The rest will be WCG and some with the better GPUs in, will be folders as well, unless they don't have the core count for the CPU.  The rig my two RTX 3070s are in has a dual core in, so we won't be crunching on that one


----------



## phill (May 19, 2022)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th May 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??........





Well another not so great day for TPUs contributions to Rosetta which is a shame and sadly nothing that we can do anything much about...  I hope everyone is alright and OK today...  Lets see what tomorrow's results bring us  

Take care everyone!!  See you tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## Toothless (May 20, 2022)

Is there any word from Rosetta about their awful work output?


----------



## mstenholm (May 20, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Is there any word from Rosetta about their awful work output?


No. As far as I can see the last officiel statement is from the 5th of November 2020. The best information I got was from old contributors and they are only slightly surprised about the radio silence. WCG should be back on the 25th so we can warm up our silicone to a steady warm state again.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2022)

Well here we are again with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th May 2022.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners for the day but hopefully @Zachary85 might hit one soon enough if he's the only one able to get any work units!!     Great work man for keeping going and hope its all going well!   Hopefully everyone is having a good day and is alright    Take care everyone, hope you enjoy the weekend!!


----------



## phill (May 22, 2022)

Well here we are again for the 20th May 2022, Rosetta Pie Stats update......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no stoners today but hopefully more so for tomorrow, we might actually have someone else being able to contribute along with Zachery85!!  Would be nice I think to have some company on the stats   
Hopefully everyone is doing well and is ok, hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!!     Take care everyone, see you all again soon I hope!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st May 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??......





Sadly no one today but hope to see someone on there soon    Well, that's if anyone can get any work units to actually get some points.......   Still here's hoping we can get some more points soon and some more members returning some work, if possible  

Still, think that will do for the moment, best leave now or I'll really do some damage!!      Take care everyone and all    Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 23, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st May 2022....
> 
> Sadly no one today but hope to see someone on there soon  Well, that's if anyone can get any work units to actually get some points.......  Still here's hoping we can get some more points soon and some more members returning some work, if possible
> 
> Still, think that will do for the moment, best leave now or I'll really do some damage!!   Take care everyone and all  Hope to see you soon!!


Just got 8 split on two machines.  I just hope they all run the full 8 hours.


----------



## mstenholm (May 24, 2022)

Last change for some Rosetta before WCG kicks in. I just got 110 WUs.

Edit: @phill got them first, 72 to be precise, others seem to be less lucky.
These Roberta (rb_date in the name) are strange as always - 100% load on my 2700Xs is only 160-165W at the wall @50 degree C. WCG is 220W and 63-65 C. The programming is not using the processor fully for sure.

Edit 2: I hate Rosetta .  The upside of one of my MSIs with new bios that errored out all but one WU is that I finally learned how to change the VDIMM. Delete AUTO, not enter, and write the wanted new value. 1.36V was good for two sticks but apparently not for four, at least not with Roberta WUs. Well my other MSI 2700X didn’t give me errors but shitty points. I still have to see if my 14 jobs on the 3900X come anywhere close to when it run four (90-110 points/hr), I doubt.

Ordered a Noctua AMD mounting mechanism for a D15 and 5950X to replace a 2700X today. I will report back in a week or so.


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

I checked my 6700k and it showed a few work units, I was most happy!!  Shut down for tonight but hopefully back on tomorrow all things being sunny  

I think my 3900X I had pegged around 140w full system for 100% load for Rosetta or WCG (I think it might have been WCG....?   Will have to check) which is about the same as the 6700k for a 1/3 of the threads...  AMD is impressive in that regard for sure 

Will report back as soon as I can tomorrow with some progress.  Think they had done about 20% when I shut the PC down this evening...


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

Well here we go for Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 22nd May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's another chance I'm pretty sure coming up... 
Well hopefully @Zachary85 isn't as lonely today but hopefully tomorrow there might be some more members there....  Here's hoping right??     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

And here we go for the 23rd May 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update...........









And here we are again for the milestones and stoners for the day.........





@Zachary85 !!         

Well done to our @Zachary85 for hitting his next milestone, congrats!!     We'll hopefully see you up again not to long with some luck!!  
I hope that everyone else is doing well and is ok??  I hope to see as I'm sure everyone who takes part in Rosetta, hopes to see their name on the next updates!!   I believe our good @mstenholm has said that there's been a few work units floating about today so hopefully they don't all suck and will actually give us some points....  So problematic, so frustrating!!  

Still, great news there @mstenholm for the 5950X, it's a beast!!  Gone with 64GB of RAM for both of my 3950X and 5950X CPUs just in case..  WCG can get also quite hungry for RAM depending on what work you do...  Be interested in how you get on with your CPU!!  Wishing you all the best for getting a good one!!  

Take care everyone, look forward to seeing you all tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Zachary85 (May 25, 2022)

I'm heading out of town for a few days and I will be shutting down the PC while I'm gone.


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

Well hi everyone!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no one today but never mind   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   I've been able to crunch a bit today thankfully so, hopefully I might have some points on the board tomorrow!   Chance would be nice....   I trust everyone has had a good day today??   Here's hoping to catching up with you all tomorrow for another update!!     Take care everyone!!   Hope to see you for the next one!


----------



## Nordic (May 26, 2022)

I downloaded a lot of Rosetta today.


----------



## mstenholm (May 26, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I downloaded a lot of Rosetta today.


Yes you did, 268 to be precise. These jobs are power hungry - my two 2700X machines pull 235 and 250 W from the wall and that is with air cooling and stock settings. The stock 3900X with 16 jobs and water cooling pulls 215 W. @phill and @Nordic any change you have some numbers? Or other members?


----------



## Nordic (May 26, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Yes you did, 268 to be precise. These jobs are power hungry - my two 2700X machines pull 235 and 250 W from the wall and that is with air cooling and stock settings. The stock 3900X with 16 jobs and water cooling pulls 215 W. @phill and @Nordic any change you have some numbers? Or other members?


Without pulling my kill-a-watt out, I can only say that HWINFO says I am using 195w CPU package info. Despite my hefty overclock running 4500mhz in multi threaded benchmarks, my CPU is only running at ~4060mhz with Rosetta work, likely due to heat constraints. With quality air cooling I am at 90c.

I have been meaning to set up water cooling for this system. My performance is thermally limited in both benchmarks and boinc.


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Yes you did, 268 to be precise. These jobs are power hungry - my two 2700X machines pull 235 and 250 W from the wall and that is with air cooling and stock settings. The stock 3900X with 16 jobs and water cooling pulls 215 W. @phill and @Nordic any change you have some numbers? Or other members?


I'll grab some for you tomorrow @mstenholm    I had the system on before the message and will need to venture upstairs to grab a watt meter so will do that and plug in tomorrow   Will report back for you    I have pegged my 3900X's at 3.6GHz (or more so, 1.00 to 1.15vcore) just due to heat and wattage.  Didn't see the need to have it running more than and max out overclocks, just 'wears' out the hardware and puts a massive strain on it as well.  I always try to keep temps (air or water) about 50C when using Bonic, I don't want it higher if its running 247 so to speak at 100% load all the time    I try to protect it since they ain't gonna replace my hardware if it goes bang   Besides, I'm not honestly sure if it will help with the points that much with how much energy/electric you'll eat through.  My full custom looped 5950X and 3090 will eat 150w idle before any CPU load.  That does however cover two D5 pumps, 12 140mm EK Vardar fans, plus about 6 SSDs (two NVME and four SATA SSDs.. not that they would add much power wise.) oh and an optical drive too   I think that's all that's in there....


Nordic said:


> Without pulling my kill-a-watt out, I can only say that HWINFO says I am using 195w CPU package info. Despite my hefty overclock running 4500mhz in multi threaded benchmarks, my CPU is only running at ~4060mhz with Rosetta work, likely due to heat constraints. With quality air cooling I am at 90c.
> 
> I have been meaning to set up water cooling for this system. My performance is thermally limited in both benchmarks and boinc.


I'd definitely considering lowering the overclock when running WCG or Rosetta, high temps like that I can't imagine will help the hardware all that much and its rather warm at 90C..  Had it when I first had my 3900X, messed about with the voltage settings and at best I was hitting around 40C under 100% load where in the summer months it might hit 50C maybe as high as 55C depending on the temps we had.  

Just my 2p


----------



## Nordic (May 26, 2022)

phill said:


> I'll grab some for you tomorrow @mstenholm  I had the system on before the message and will need to venture upstairs to grab a watt meter so will do that and plug in tomorrow  Will report back for you  I have pegged my 3900X's at 3.6GHz (or more so, 1.00 to 1.15vcore) just due to heat and wattage. Didn't see the need to have it running more than and max out overclocks, just 'wears' out the hardware and puts a massive strain on it as well. I always try to keep temps (air or water) about 50C when using Bonic, I don't want it higher if its running 247 so to speak at 100% load all the time  I try to protect it since they ain't gonna replace my hardware if it goes bang  Besides, I'm not honestly sure if it will help with the points that much with how much energy/electric you'll eat through. My full custom looped 5950X and 3090 will eat 150w idle before any CPU load. That does however cover two D5 pumps, 12 140mm EK Vardar fans, plus about 6 SSDs (two NVME and four SATA SSDs.. not that they would add much power wise.) oh and an optical drive too   I think that's all that's in there....
> 
> I'd definitely considering lowering the overclock when running WCG or Rosetta, high temps like that I can't imagine will help the hardware all that much and its rather warm at 90C..  Had it when I first had my 3900X, messed about with the voltage settings and at best I was hitting around 40C under 100% load where in the summer months it might hit 50C maybe as high as 55C depending on the temps we had.
> 
> Just my 2p


I don't want to turn on the overclock before gaming. It isn't a dedicated cruncher. If it was I would undervolt it. 90c is well below the max safe specifications. AMD chips are designed to overclock themselves to the thermal limit.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th May 2022!! 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





And sadly no more stoners today but another time perhaps    It seems we have a few more points coming in today which is amazing, great support there guys!!     If I can get my 6700k over the 2 million points contributed, I'll switch it out with my other 3900X and get that crunching it as well I think    Then the rest of the hardware I got can go towards WCG and folding  

Awesome efforts today guys, hope to see you and some more members back tomorrow for the next update!!  Take care everyone!!  See you soon hopefully, hope that you've all had a great day!!


----------



## Toothless (May 27, 2022)

So one of my cats turned on the dual x5675 server and it pulled Rosetta tasks. Guess I'm gonna have some points.

I'm at work. That server was off when I left.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th May 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??.....





@Nordic !!!                
@Arjai !!   
@xrobwx71 !!  

Well done everyone for the support today for the contribution, its a brilliant day and always is when we actually have some work to return!!  Great work everyone and massive thanks to the continued support to this upside down and upsetting work..  I'd like to think it'll get better but I'm not sure...

Still, take care everyone and massive thanks again for the support.  Massive respect and appreciation!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th May 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but with contributions like FAH for Rosetta, I REALLY don't think there's any issues here!!   Wow everyone, what a solid contribution for the day!!  That's outstanding, I'm very impressed !!  I hope we can keep going at this level, here's hoping shall we??

With some luck my 6700k should have enough points soon so that I can shut it down and retire that so I can my other AMD systems can hopefully get back and working    Here's hoping that WCG comes back online soon as well, so I can get some more running too!!    Might have to watch that power draw......

Amazing efforts everyone, massive respect and thanks to you all supporting team TPU in Rosetta


----------



## mstenholm (May 28, 2022)

A small warning to people with ADL, Adler Lake running Windows 10 - Rosetta is a case story of programs that doesn’t work well with Windows 10, like WCG. Funny enough Python jobs seem to work fine in this case of mixed Python and ordinary Rosetta.

I’m on my IPAD and my only working PC with Windows not busy doing Rosetta is hidden under plastic due to my office is under renovation . In short you have to open the link to see what I about - Rosetta is only using 41% of the CPU cycles (run time 69309 s, cpu time 28529 s as an example).

12600K/Windows 10 not optimal for Rosetta

Edit: I found a 12700KF/Windows 10 that ran normal Rosetta but not at 100% and here there wasn’t the same problem. Anyway if you want to try out your new ADL then check the result. Well you ought to check with any CPU.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2022)

Well here we go for some Rosetta Stats Updates for the 28th May 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Nordic !!    

Well done there James for the hitting the next milestone, hope to see you back again soon!!  Another outstanding day everyone, really superb contributions for today and a great contribution from team TPU!!  Nice one everyone, hopefully tomorrow is another day like today  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright       Hopefully get to see you all again tomorrow for team another update


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2022)

I can see that you missed a milestone @phill, your own 2 mill for the 6700k. 
Time for retirement for a more efficient 3900X?


----------



## phill (May 30, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I can see that you missed a milestone @phill, your own 2 mill for the 6700k.
> Time for retirement for a more efficient 3900X?


Sure is sir, got the last few work units to clear from the machine and then it'll be 3900X in replacement


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2022)

I have been meaning to sell my 3900x and x570 motherboard. It has been almost a year without putting it online. It has lost a lot of value as I waited. I am considering pulling it out for crunching now.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th May 2022!!.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day??......





@xrobwx71 !!          

Great work to @xrobwx71 for hitting his next milestone!!   Great stuff indeed and as for everyone's contributions what an amazing sight!!  Very nice scores from everyone today, TPU has had some great days recently, long may it continue!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright    Hope to hear from you all soon!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2022)

Well here we go with another Rosetta Pie Stats update, this one is for the 30th May 2022....










And here we go for our milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Nordic !!           
@Toothless !!  

Well done to @Nordic and @Toothless for hitting their next milestones and wow what a load of contributions today!!   Over 200,000 points towards Rosetta!!   Outstanding everyone, well done indeed!!  Wonder if we can hit the same again tomorrow!!   

Seems that my 6700k has managed to finish all its jobs today, so that will be retired now and I'll try and get my second 3900X up and running again soon for Rosetta    I'm not sure if I'll just leave the 3900X's for Rosetta and everything else will be WCG, but I'll get to that whenever I get to that   

Time to get on and stop yapping so will leave you all in peace and quiet!     Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 1, 2022)

I returned home late last night, I fired up my Rosetta machine this morning so I should show up in the stats again.


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents, the Rosetta Stats update for the 31st May 2022.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Nordic !!         
@xrobwx71 !!              

Well done guys for hitting those milestones!!  You both are flying along!!  Another amazing level of contribution today as well, I believe we hit about 25th place for our contribution!!  Outstanding considering there's only a few of us     Well best make a move and stop jabbering on, massive thanks and respect everyone for the work your doing!   Definitely couldn't do it without you all!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2022)

Well hello everyone I hope that you're well and doing ok?  Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st June 2022.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@mstenholm !!                  

Well done to @mstenholm for hitting 17,000,000 points!!  Outstanding work there..  Hopefully we'll be able to keep going with the points!!  Outstanding contributions and work everyone, amazing!!  Best go and finish off the update!!  Until then


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2022)

Here we go again everyone for Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day..............





@Nordic !!  
@Arjai !!  
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work everyone and outstanding contributions everyone!!   Great work to the three members hitting their next milestones as well and @Nordic for hitting the 1 million point milestone!!  Your now in the millionaires club!!   
Massive contributions again from our small team, outstanding!!  Thank you all so much for the contributions and support with Rosetta, I know it can be very hard work sometimes so its all so appreciated..  Until next time everyone, take care and I hope you all have had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2022)

Here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 3rd June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but another day and dollar so to speak   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  Some great contributions today as well, outstanding stuff everyone     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another stats update for Rosetta     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 4, 2022)

Looks like the miniprotein Rosetta units have run out for now. My PC ran out of work this morning and I had to allow Python jobs again.


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2022)

Well here we are again for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 4th June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today but well done with the support from the team, outstanding contributions!!     Great work everyone, really great !!  I think the work units are slowing up since the slight drop of points for the day...  Hopefully its nothing serious....  But we never can tell with Rosetta.....  Onwards!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2022)

And here we go for the 5th June 2022 the Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Nordic !!                

Great work for hitting your next milestone there James!!   It seems the points are slowing up a little again, not sure what is going on but hopefully nothing too major..  Here's hoping we can get back to 'normal..'  whatever that might be     

Take care everyone, I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Great work everyone, thank you for the support!!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 7, 2022)

Sadly, minus general testing and hobby, my minister of war and finance has wishes for me to bring down the power bill (even though I'm the one who pays it)

Probably will still do some BOINC stuff, but not a whole lot.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 7, 2022)

Well, the Python work units squeezed the life out of my hard drive for the 3rd time. This drive was brand new a couple of months ago so I should be able to get it replaced under warranty. I'm just friggin done with Rosetta for now.
 If.. and I mean IF wcg ever gets their crap together and manages to actually get the project going again I will start crunching again.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 7, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, the Python work units squeezed the life out of my hard drive for the 3rd time. This drive was brand new a couple of months ago so I should be able to get it replaced under warranty. I'm just friggin done with Rosetta for now.
> If.. and I mean IF wcg ever gets their crap together and manages to actually get the project going again I will start crunching again.


Sorry to hear about your harddrive. There is a lot of writing involved in Python as I understand it but three times….
WCG and normal Rosetta is gentle, right now very gentle, on our hardware


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2022)

Well here we are all again everyone for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 6th June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today but with the points dropping I can only presume that the rest of the teams are having the same issue, lack of work units (which kinda doesn't help towards the milestone side of things....)   I hope this isn't going to last very long...... But I have my doubts sadly...  

I hope everyone is doing alright and is OK...  Take care everyone, great work and job as always


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 8, 2022)

After my rant yesterday, I got to wondering last night if it was Rosetta Pythons or my system board that was causing my hard drives to fail. I know solid state drives have issues with python work, but I am using standard SATA drives.  I went through my spare parts and discovered I had a spare motherboard for the PC I was running the pythons on. (forgot I had the board) I replaced the motherboard and loaded up a used hard drive with Ubuntu this morning.  Time will tell ....


----------



## Arjai (Jun 8, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Since I more or less gave up babysitting Rosetta I had time to evaluate the last results, the rb_05_16. I got some on all three active machines and @Arjai got four as well. 2700X, 16 GB, 3466/14 51,4 points/hour for 7 jobs concurrent , 2700X, 32 GB, 3200/14 8 jobs concurrent 56,7 points/hour, 3900X, 16 GB 3800/16 four concurrent jobs - 118 points/hour, all mine and running under Linux. Arjai got 4 on his 3700X,16 GB Windows 10 and got 78,7 point/hour.  Memory and cache size  is King when it comes to Rosetta roberta (rb units). A good CPU bench comes second


I probably would have gotten mote PPH but, the 3700 became my daily, since the Monitor died on my other daily. So, I had to Suspend Rosetta for 3-6 hours a day, since it ate up so much memory I couldn't surf the web w/out crashing!

Good news is, I have a fancy new monitor and a fresh install on an M.2 for my Daily, Orange, that I am rocking right now. I got 20 years out of the laptop Toshiba HDD, it's no good anymore. It's gonna go on the shelf w/ the other stuff that is dead, but it's gonna be on the Honorable side of the shelf!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2022)

Well everyone, here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update, here's one for the 7th June 2022....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no milestones today, but with the points slowing down again I can't see any milestones around the corner sadly...  But here we go for hopes that it actually picks up again soon.. I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  One more day to update for you all    Take care and hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2022)

Here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but hardly any points either for the day too..  Such a shame... Here's hoping Rosetta gets back up and running soon...  Take care everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones and stoners for the day but hopefully we might get some more members actually able to return some work in the first place...  Here's hoping....  Nice work there @Zachary85  for returning the only work of the day!!   Here's hoping to see some more members bringing home the points very soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 12, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 9th June 2022.....
> 
> View attachment 250784
> 
> ...


Good to see that the drive is still working @Zachary85


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

And here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no much of a change from yesterday but still at least some points going on the board   So thank you @Zachary85 for making it happen  
Best get on with and update for the last update


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

And here we are for the 11th June 2022 update for Rosetta Pie Stats.....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones or stoners for the day, but here's hoping we can all get some work units through soon   
At least we had some more luck with another member today or maybe half a member.......   Still, hope everyone is doing well and is ok today    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Take care everyone!!  Hope you've all had a good day


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 12, 2022)

Still hanging in there.  The pythons are having some issues the past few days.  I have had 8 or 10 pythons that only run for 2 or 3 minutes and then stall and quit running.  They will run for several hours beyond that, but never progress past the first 2 or 3 minutes.  The end result is only getting 1 or 2 points for 6 to 8 hours of run time. (I usually check the work units and if they are stalled after that time I abort them... no point in running them past that point)


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Still hanging in there.  The pythons are having some issues the past few days.  I have had 8 or 10 pythons that only run for 2 or 3 minutes and then stall and quit running.  They will run for several hours beyond that, but never progress past the first 2 or 3 minutes.  The end result is only getting 1 or 2 points for 6 to 8 hours of run time. (I usually check the work units and if they are stalled after that time I abort them... no point in running them past that point)


Agreed    I stopped running them and just sat with the standard work units, figured it was for the best considering...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 15, 2022)

I gave up running with only 16 GB memory. Now I can finally set CPU = 100% but so far CPU = 0. The Viper Steel 4000/19 need some trimming but this is my starting point. Sorry I’m to lazy to make a screen shot and send the file from one e-mail account to an other so I access it from my IPAD. A photo is easy….
My 5950X got four (107W/41 C), this got none.


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

Here we go with a few Rosetta Pie Stats updates from me before bed time...  Which is anytime after I do these updates!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 12th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones but sadly also not many work units for anyone to do!!      I've not had anything today sadly either to replace what I did yesterday.....


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th June 2022....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Great work to @Zachary85 for still getting some work units for TPU.   Nice one!!   I'm sorry to say Rosetta is fast loosing my interest with all the days we are not able to download work from their servers.....


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





And there we have a very fast 3 day Rosetta Pie update..  Apologies it took so long for me to do for everyone.   Silver lining I think though now, is that I can finally get to bed    Night everyone and I hope you are all doing well and ok !!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

And here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 15th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones and stoners today but not a great deal of work for everyone is seems today...  Shame, hopefully tomorrow will be better 
Well best crack on, on to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

Here we go for the 16th June 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Zachary85 !!          

Well done to our Zachary85 for hitting his next milestone today!!  Thankfully we have more than 1 person contributing to the team today   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  On to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no more milestones today but there's always hope for another update at some point   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to catch up with everyone soon!!  
Take care everyone and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no stoners today but there's always another day!  
Good contributions from our two members today, well done guys!!      I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?   Hope to see you all back tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th June 2022....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but we have had some great contributions today so hopefully it won't be too long to see a few more   
I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK, hopefully we'll have a few more members tomorrow being able to contribute!      Take care everyone, will catch up with you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2022)

Here we go with a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 20th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners for today but hopefully when the points start flowing better we should be in a better position for some!! 
Great work to our two contributors, thank you @mstenholm and @Zachary85 for keeping TPU on the daily list!  Hope that everyone is doing ok and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone, see you tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 21st June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





No one today but here's hoping we'll see some more members soon    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK   Great work everyone as always, thank you for your constant support for this     Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 23, 2022)

@phill With the increasing electricity prices in UK and most other places and the fact we are entering summer on the Northern hemisphere finding new distributing computing volunteers isn’t that likely. Found this on the trading price for electricity excluded all taxes and whatever your local government and distributing companies put on top. Grim reading.


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> @phill With the increasing electricity prices in UK and most other places and the fact we are entering summer on the Northern hemisphere finding new distributing computing volunteers isn’t that likely. Found this on the trading price for electricity excluded all taxes and whatever your local government and distributing companies put on top. Grim reading.
> View attachment 252078


Thank god for my solar panels @mstenholm !!    Just trying to keep a lid on how stupid I can burn through so many KW's! 

I can't see the prices falling very quickly at all and to cap it off (excuse the bad pun at this stage) I believe in October in the UK, the electric/gas price cap is being raised to nearly £3000 from the already crazy £2000 it is now...  Cap it off with the petrol/diesel prices around at the moment, it sucks to be anywhere    Even my mates in the US have said their petrol has doubled in price since last year...

Maybe now's the time to get a few more panels for the roof.........


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2022)

Here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 22nd June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but again hardly any members being able to contribute which sucks...  Has anyone managed to get any work of late?  I think the work from my Ryzen 2700 has been done but the two 3900X's are still dry, no work from them at all sadly...

Oh well    Lets hope that WCG comes back on line soon enough...  Maybe then Rosetta might get back to normal.......??

All the best everyone, great work and thank you as always for your support with this not so great project    Catch you all tomorrow with some luck!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2022)

And here we have an update from Rosetta Pie Stats for the 23rd June 2022...









And now for the milestones and stoners??....





Sadly no one today but not hardly surprising with the lack of work units about the place...  It seems we don't have enough work for everyone which is a real shame...  Still not much has changed sadly so hopefully WCG will help    Not sure when that's back up but still.... 

Thank you everyone who can support this for TPU, I'll apologise in advance for tomorrow's update, I had no luck getting jobs but was trying to hit my next milestone in FAH so hopefully I've managed that, it wasn't the best weather today... 
Well best get on I think, take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update !


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2022)

Here we are again everyone for another day and another update with Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but we all the rest of that sentence 
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK    Most important bit that one... Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2022)

Hey everyone, here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th June 2022.....









And here we are for some hopeful milestones today....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but here's hoping...  As always!!  
At least we have a couple members hitting some work units and getting some points from them, its great to see      Well done to both of you being able to do the work! Here's hoping we can all get some work again soon!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Hope to see you back again for another update tomorrow with some luck!  Sadly I don't believe any of my 3 systems managed to get any work today again    I hope others have had better luck!!   Take care all!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 26, 2022)

@phill Trying to get jobs between 6 am UTC and evening UTC only works if they start up a new project. The jobs between different projects are known as Roberta, rb_date is how they are identified. They send out 5-20k per day, or rather European night. This morning, 6 UTC I got 2x28. The 28 for my 5950X all, or nearly all errored out for me but the 28 for my 3900X completed fine. I dialed down my memory speed, which isn’t pushed hard as it were, and I’m now running memory tests. I had so many Rosetta errors on that machine but never a bluescreen or a critical error picked up by Windows.

Edit: GDM was disable, that and some more DIMM voltage seems to have helped on memory errors. Yes it had some before testing showed.  Running 12 jobs under Windows atm.


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2022)

I found this as I was making sure I got the timing right!!

Time !!

Its deploying jobs before I get up, might have to see if I can make a dash for it sometime 

Glad you have the 5950X up and running properly   Its a beast and beauty of a CPU


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2022)

And here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but always another chance soon enough  
Good solid results there guys @mstenholm and @Zachary85, great work!!      Is everyone else having issues trying to get some Rosetta work with their rigs?  Has anyone turned them off completely for Rosetta?    I believe one of my 3900X's managed to nab a few work units this afternoon but with the dull and rainy sky's, I'm not sure they'll be on till they are finished..  Can try and get them finished off tomorrow, hopefully I could even catch a few for the other 3900X and even the 2700 as well!   I like to dream!!  

Still, I hope everyone is doing well and is OK   Hope to catch up with you all again tomorrow for another update   Take care everyone, see you soon hopefully!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2022)

Here we are again for some more Rosetta Pie Stats for the 27th June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners maybe??....





Sadly not but never mind   We've got another member managing some work so here's hoping we can see a few more members again tomorrow.  I do hope the 8 work units I had today went through OK for some points for tomorrow    It would be nice!! 

Still, @mstenholm picking up some amazing numbers there, well done indeed!!   Are we getting back into our routine of some actual work units to get done.... Here's hoping!!  
Great work everyone, I hope that you are all doing well and are OK   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Until then, take care and have a good one!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm getting a bunch of Pythons that run for several hours but only show a couple of minutes of cpu time. I've had 8 of them in the last 2 days.
Not worth wasting 6 hours or more for 1 or 2 points. The pythons were running pretty decent (for pythons) up until yesterday. Just have to check in on my cruncher more often until this clears up. On the plus side of things I did manage to get 3 rosttea 4 rb_ units mixed in with the pythons.


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2022)

Well hey everyone, here we are again with some Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 28th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no milestones today but we have a few people able to bring some points back for the team which is impressive enough!!  Great work guys, hopefully things will pick up..  I've not seen any more information from WCG about them releasing tasks but still...  Hopefully soon!!  Maybe we can do a bit more of Rosetta as and when it feels like it!!  

Awesome work guys and gals, hope you are OK and doing well, most important!!    Right, I think I've done all the damage here I can do today, time to head off and break something else somewhere   Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2022)

And here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th June 2022....









And here we have our milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today and only @Zachary85 able to return some work units..  Shame but here's hoping we will be able to get some more members with some work units soon   
Hope everyone is OK and well!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 30th June 2022 .......









And here we have the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones today but we have @Bow returning some results too, so that's always a bonus!!  
Hope everyone is doing well and thank you for supporting this hit and miss team!    Well the team isn't hit and miss but Rosetta is definitely hit and miss!   See you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st July 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Zachary85 !!    

Great work to @Zachary85 for hitting the next milestone, haven't seen anyone hitting a milestone for a bit!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today   
We also have another member @xrobwx71 returning some work, amazing!!   
Hope to see a few more members tomorrow hitting some work units, take care everyone and hope to see you again real soon!! 

Amazing efforts everyone, thank you all for the support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie stats for the 2nd June 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well sadly no stoners for today but then, I'm wondering if Rosetta has changed hands of the only person being able to contribute!!    Still, we are putting points on the board each day for TPU and towards something that will hopefully count at some point, so here's hoping we can get a few more members hitting some work units soon enough...  

I'd best get myself to bed, time is rolling on here in the UK...  Soon it'll be 3am if I'm not careful !!   Take care everyone, be safe and sound.  Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 4, 2022)

I must be the only one running python work units. I never have trouble getting them.


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rrd July 2022....










And now for the milestones and stoners.....





Sadly with only @Zachary85 having the good fortune to be getting anything, I'm not sure we'll be seeing anyone soon...  Which is sad but hopefully we'll see a few people around soon!!  Get work @Zachary85 for keeping the team going!!  

On to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 4th July 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one else today either but at least we've had another member returning some work, @Arjai !!   Nice work man!!  

Still one more day to update with and then I'll keep quiet!!   I hope everyone is doing well and are OK!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

And here we go for the 5th July 2022 update for Rosetta Pie ...

*





*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....

*

*

Sadly no one today either but still, @Zachary85 putting in great effort for contributing to the teams score, massive work there mate!! 
Well before I fall asleep at my keyboard, I had best get to bed!!  Take care everyone, I hope you are all doing well and are alright!!*   *Take care and hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!  **


----------



## Toothless (Jul 7, 2022)

COVID-19 vaccine with IPD nanoparticles wins full approval abroad
		


They got a COVID vaccine rolled. I feel like this could've been done earlier if they had proper work units going instead of Python.


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

Well everyone, I'd love to put some stats up today but even @mstenholm or @Zachary85 have returned no work along with the rest of us, so no points for anyone today for the Rosetta Pie stats of the 6th July 2022.....

Maybe tomorrow??.......


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 8, 2022)

I had a few of the work units that stall out after 2 or 3 minutes, but continue to show run time advancing even though the cpu time is not advancing. (known issue with pythons) Lots of wasted time and no points from those units. I didn't notice it until this morning sadly.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

Here we go everyone for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th July 2022.....









And there we have another Rosetta update!  There was no milestones, so for the moment, I'll skip that part of the update unless I see some milestones and stoners  

@Zachary85 hitting the number 1 spot again with on one else even going to bother him   So, here we go again....  Onwards!


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

And here we go for the 8th July 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats.........









Well, Mr @Zachary85 we meet again young man!!    
Sadly no milestones or stoners today, hopefully Zachary might hit one soon enough as  he's the only one returning any work at the moment!!  
Right best get another update done for you all!!   Here goes!!!..................


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

And here we go for the 9th July 2022 Rosetta Pie Stats....









Sadly no milestones or stoners today but we do have a couple more members hitting a few work units back so, great work everyone!!    Hope this is going to continue for us all!!
Take care everyone and I hope you are all OK...  Take care!!     Hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the 9th July 2022 Rosetta Pie Stats....
> 
> View attachment 254344
> 
> ...


There is a good chance that you and @Arjai will run with most of the pie, you with ten jobs in the pipeline and Arjai with countless ones. My 5950X finally got jobs, 9 completed OK, one errored out, two I stopped after the error. With 5 + 27 WCG MCM1 they were awarded 62.2 points/hr, 4 and running out of WCG during the eight hour process they got 88.5. These rb units love cache for sure, and Linux for the high floating point score it give you. Happy crunching.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Well here we go for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th July 2022....   Will Mstenholm be correct with his predictions??........









Well it appears not...     Your on top again @mstenholm !!     Great work man!!  Here's hoping we'll be able to see you back again tomorrow for another update....  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  I don't think I've had many jobs in today, I think a few got finished with my 2700 system, but I think that might have been it...

Take it easy everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 11th July 2022...........









And there we have another update for Rosetta     I guess that was what you where meaning @mstenholm   
Here's hoping for another day with a few more people tomorrow.....  What's the chances??   

Take care everyone, I hope that you are all doing well    Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th July 2022....









Well its @Arjai's time to be at the top for todays update!!     Nice one mate for getting some work units!!   Sadly no one else but we are getting points on the board for team TPU    I wonder if we'll have a few more members able to pick up some results over the next few days...  I had a few today later part of the day so I never got chance to finish them before I had to shut down the PCs... 

Onwards for tomorrow's update!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

And here we have the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th July 2022...









And today we have @Zachary85 bringing points home for the team, great work man!!     Here we go on to the last update but nice to see we are able to get some points on the table.  Rosetta really is so hit and miss for work units  

Still, hopefully WCG will kick in full swing over the next few days or a week or two..  I'm sure everyone would love that right when its getting hotter!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   On to the last update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

And here we have the last update for the day, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th July 2022....









Well another day for @Zachary85 returning results, so well done and thank you for the support!!     Here's hoping we'll have some more members tomorrow for our update, providing I do it on time!!    Take care everyone, hope you are all doing well


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2022)

Here we have some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th July 2022....









Well I'm not sure how on earth I managed 7 points but there we go!!  Congrats to @Zachary85 again for getting some much needed points for the team, I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK...  Not sure how many people do allow it every day but I know its a crap shoot when it comes to getting work units to do..  

Thank you all to the support, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Hopefully we'll see a few more members and some more numbers tomorrow!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 16, 2022)

Looks like the hard drive in my Rosetta machine is starting to develop problems. Those pythons are rough on hard drives. After the 3 pythons I have running finish I'll look into replacing the drive.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 16, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Looks like the hard drive in my Rosetta machine is starting to develop problems. Those pythons are rough on hard drives. After the 3 pythons I have running finish I'll look into replacing the drive.


It’s a known issue with a lot of writing.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 16, 2022)

The hard drive is done for.   I loaded up another hard drive with Ubuntu but I don't plant to install the virtual machine this time.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2022)

Well I hope everyone is doing well today and is alright??  Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th July 2022,.....









Well it does seem we have two members here today, so that's not a bad start!!   

I hope @Zachary85 that you've a replacement drive for Rosetta...  If you run CrystalDiskMarkInfo or something similar to get it to read the SMART settings on the drive, it might have something that you can possibly say its good or its just going to go down hill...  Might be worth a look into anyways 

I hope everyone has had a good day today, hopefully not too hot either..   Take care everyone!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 18, 2022)

I did have a spare drive. I loaded it up yesterday and got the machine running again. I have not put the virtual box on it at this point, but I did pick up several rb units this morning. That will keep the cruncher busy for a couple of days.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2022)

Well here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 17th July 2022.....









And there we go for today...   Such a shame its like this but hopefully...   In fact I'll just shut up saying that and just move on  

Take care everyone, hope you are all doing well and OK?   Hopefully get to see you up on the stats tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 18th July 2022....









Well not a bad day I guess for Rosetta, I mean it could have been worse but it could have been better so here's hoping tomorrow might be    It's been very hot and a weird day here today, rain one minute and then sun and heat, I don't think it knew what it was doing to be honest...  Still, here we are    Hopefully everyone else hasn't had a massively hot day and everyone is alright     See you tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th July 2022....









Not a bad day for Rosetta, so we can move on   
Hope everyone is doing well and is OK today    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update as always    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th July 2022........










Points today for Rosetta not brilliant but at the same time, Rosetta hasn't been brilliant getting down the work units again of late so, we've not had masses today to even return..  Hopefully tomorrow might favour us and the work units a bit more so 

Thank you both for the support for the team   Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st July 2022....









A good day for the number of members getting some work for Rosetta :cool    Nice one guys!!  
Long may it continue!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update and most importantly take care of yourselves!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 22, 2022)

I loaded up virtual box last night and started running pythons again.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Well, we'll keep an eye on what results and see if there's lots more points coming our way!!   Have you been getting many since the switch mate?


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Well here we go everyone for a stats update for the 22nd July 2022 for Rosetta Pie ...........









Great work everyone, nice results for today!!    Here's hoping we might see another one or two members contributing tomorrow   
Take care everyone, hope to see you real soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 24, 2022)

We have at least you and me @phill . Your 2700 got 30, my 3900X got 24 and my 5950X got 88. I completed 8 and 4 yesterday with the bigger brother and when running so few jobs points are good, 72 and 86 points/hour/job at around 105-110 W. When they are filled up the energy consumption levels out in the 150-170 W range so points will be much lower per unit. I know more in 8 hours.
Edit: sure points are worse, around 30-40 but despite they all are rb_07_23s they aren’t similar. If no new jobs come around I will let eight run to see if they will match the 72 I got the day before.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 24, 2022)

Getting plenty of python work. Just requires more attention to detect stalled work units, or the postponed units. I seem get 3 or 4 of those just about every day.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 24, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Getting plenty of python work. Just requires more attention to detect stalled work units, or the postponed units. I seem get 3 or 4 of those just about every day.


You have hidden hosts…


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

Here we go for catchup of Rosetta Pie Stats for the 23rd July 2022.....









Well there we go, pretty decent as Rosetta goes, so great work today everyone, nice scores indeed!!  
Hopefully keep this going for a few days and we can build up some work units    Amazing effort, keep it up everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 24th July 2022.....









There we go again, better day and @mstenholm strutting his stuff again     Great work man!!  
Hopefully we'll get another good day again tomorrow, looking forward to seeing the results!!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2022)

Here we are for an early Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th July 2022......









Another great day indeed for the TPU Rosetta team     Here's hoping we can do something like this again tomorrow     Great work everyone, great days contribution!!  Take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2022)

And here goes for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th July 2022....









And there we go for Rosetta for the day, here's hoping we get to see a few more people soon   Hope everyone is doing well and is alright    Gotta get on, so will get the next update ready!!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th July 2022....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Zachary85 !!!!  300,000!!            

Well done to @Zachary85 for hitting the next milestone!  Can't wait to see you hitting the next one    Nice work guys, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 29, 2022)

Now is when you should turn on your machine. Plenty, plenty.

Edit: @phill beat me to them with 27 and 36 on his 3900Xs with a 40 minutes head start. Pure luck that I went to a running machine and pressed “Update”. If your machine had limited jobs in the past you don’t get the full 3 day or whatever your setting are. My 3900X got 48, my 2700X 18 and my 5950X got 176.
@phill since we both have a full load of similar jobs on our similar CPUs, the 3900X, now is the time to compare points/W. The bmp2 aren’t slowed to much down by memory so the CPU is running flat out. 23xbmp2 + 1xARP pull 223 W @ 70 C and 4009 MHz. Points to follow.


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2022)

Well here we are with some stats for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th July 2022.....









Sadly a little low on jobs and members today for Rosetta but at least we have some points on the board for today..  Hopefully an improvement will be coming!! 

Nice work guys, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Now is when you should turn on your machine. Plenty, plenty.
> 
> Edit: @phill beat me to them with 27 and 36 on his 3900Xs with a 40 minutes head start. Pure luck that I went to a running machine and pressed “Update”. If your machine had limited jobs in the past you don’t get the full 3 day or whatever your setting are. My 3900X got 48, my 2700X 18 and my 5950X got 176.
> @phill since we both have a full load of similar jobs on our similar CPUs, the 3900X, now is the time to compare points/W. The bmp2 aren’t slowed to much down by memory so the CPU is running flat out. 23xbmp2 + 1xARP pull 223 W @ 70 C and 4009 MHz. Points to follow.


I think I got lucky mate as I wasn't far off turning the PCs off and they had a bit of a run before I did.  They are set to I think 1 day and 1 more day..  I think that's what its setup as....

Will be interesting to see what time/points do...    Both of my 3900X's are set to 3.60GHz @ about 1.05vcore to 1.10vcore I believe..  Won't be masses of performance but they are pretty good when it comes to temp and just working    I aim for a max of 50C with them..


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2022)

So after first “batch” of bmp2_att1 has completed my results are
2700X, average points job 416, points per W for the 6661 points are *29.7, *224 W during run.
3900X, average points job 509, points per W for the 12223 points are *55.1, *222 W during run. 4009 MHz
5950X, average points job 526, points per W for the 16831 points are *68.7, *245 W during run. 4200 MHz

All jobs took very close to 8 hours (28800 seconds), all were non-stop run, all on Linux. All watt readings are made on identical watt-meters and the PSUs are pretty similar. No surprises in the ranking.

I noticed that one of the Windows 10 users ranking high on “recent average credit“ has several out-layers with low points, so check yours.


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2022)

Here we are for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th July 2022.....









Well @mstenholm that's what you call smashing it out the park!   Awesome result!!  Well done to @Zachary85 and @Bow as well for making some much needed points for our little team!!   I believe I finished off the Rosetta I had from yesterday today, so maybe I might get one or two points on tomorrows update...  We'll see how things go!!  Well done guys, that's outstanding work!!  

Hope you are all having a good weekend so far and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update!!   All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2022)

Well here I go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th July 2022...  









Well done to @mstenholm that is an absolute belter of a days contributions!!     Well done indeed!!  Not complaining about the points I've managed to give as well, I think I'm lacking in a few cores though compared to Mstenholm!!    

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK, hopefully having a had a good weekend too??....  Nice to see you both on the board as well @Zachary85 and @xrobwx71 !!  I hope these work units keep coming, it would be nice!! 
So, best move on I suppose but hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Thank you as always for the continued support and help with this difficult work!!  TPU doing an amazing job, as always!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

Well here we go for the 31st July 2022 Stats update for Rosetta Pie......









Amazing work @mstenholm again for hitting very high heights with the contributions today, @Zachary85 very stable contributions coming from you, amazing work and effort man!!  If I could get some work units I'd be laughing!!  Here's hoping to another great day of contributions for tomorrows update as well, great work guys, please keep it up.  Your hard work and persistence sure pays off


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2022)

@phill you did complete 36 jobs on the 1st of August which bring you on top of the chart, tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone for another Rosetta Pie Stats update....  Here we go for the 1st August 2022....









Another great day for @mstenholm for his contribution!!  Well done man!!  Not too far off ya but I guess I need to leave my rigs on longer than 8 to 10 hours a day  lol  Great work from @Zachary85 as well for his contribution!!  Thank you both for getting some results up for TPU  

Right time to get some stats up for WCG I guess, take care everyone and hopefully, I'll see you tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2022)

It hasn’t reached the Rosetta forum yet but it seems like todays rb_08_03 all error out. My first four + four lasted less than 10 minuts each and by now six of them have errored out by the wingman. I just got 11 21 more to compete with the four + four APR1 I just received for memory. I give them the benefit of the doubt and let them run. I will report back.
Edit: the affected units has 379873 in the file name. All of my eight had a similar faith in the hands of the wingman. The other rb_08_03s seems to be OK.


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

Well here we are again, for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd August 2022.....









Another day for Rosetta with a few members getting to return some results so good day in my books    Still here we go for the next update tomorrow, so I hope to see you again then 
All the best everyone and take care


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2022)

Here we are and go from a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 3rd August 2022....









Great work from the top 2 members today for hitting the jackpot when it came to contributions and work units!!   
A nice days work, thank you Rosetta!!  Don't be too shy though with how many units you can send us out..     Take care everyone, hope to see you on the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 5th August 2022.....










Wow great work everyone, what a good day for Rosetta!!   4 members, new record for August!!   
Here's hoping we can make some more headway with Rosetta   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today??     Take care everyone, will hope to see you back tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2022)

Well here you are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 5th August 2022.....









And there we go, not worth mentioning anything more!!    

I hope everyone is well and doing OK...  Hope to see you all again later on and tomorrow for another update as always!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th August 2022.....









Another day for Rosetta and another top spot for @mstenholm...  I'm honestly surprised I managed to grab any points! lol  Still great work from Mstenholm and here we go for another day tomorrow, hopefully with a few more points for us other members should we get some work!! 

All the best everyone, we'll done and take care    Hopefully it's not going to be getting too hot for everyone in the coming week or so...   Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2022)

Well here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 7th August 2022....









Well it seems the tables turned for today @mstenholm !!    Makes a change doesn't it??!   
Well I'm glad I've had a few work units to do..  Not had all my PCs on today but it doesn't seem many rigs have caught any work which is a bit of a shame but still, there we go     Anyways, hope to see some more members tomorrow with some luck and more so, I just hope everyone is doing well and is OK    Take care everyone and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update   

Massive thanks for the support as always!  I know this seems to be incredibly frustrating at the moment, but everyone is still sticking at it and that for me is just amazing    So thank you all !!  Until the next one!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

Here we are for the 8th August 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update....









Nice work there from @mstenholm for the days contribution, very nice work man!!  Hopefully we'll have a couple members for tomorrow's update...  Maybe 

Hope everyone is doing well and is OK for the day, hopefully not to hot either 

Time to move on to the next updates     Hopefully see you there


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

And here we are for the 9th August 2022 for Rosetta Pie stats update....









Great work guys, nice scores for today and we seem to have another couple members getting some points in today, nice!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright..  Take care everyone, hopefully see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2022)

phill said:


> Great work guys, nice scores for today and we seem to have another couple members getting some points in today, nice!!
> I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright..  Take care everyone, hopefully see you all again tomorrow for the next update


Rosetta released a fairly large batch of prettham. I have no idea what they do but we had them before. Back then it had a high fail-rate for Windows. This time around it’s better but still high which you @phill , @Arjai and @xrobwx71 felt. I had a few on my Linux 2700X but that machine did produced invalids and errors on WCG as well, so that must be hardware related. My other two Linux machine had a 100% sucsess-rate and what a day, as the next daily rundown will show. The 2700X was shot down when I noticed the errors.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 11, 2022)

IDK, I have 3 boxes running, all W 10, and I haven't had any 'tasks' from WCG or Rosetta, for weeks. So, hopefully, maybe, I will get some of these, so called, 'prettham's' and can actually do stuff. ?

8/11/2022 12:16:05 PM | Rosetta@home | Project requested delay of 31 seconds
8/11/2022 12:16:40 PM | Rosetta@home | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
8/11/2022 12:16:40 PM | Rosetta@home | Requesting new tasks for CPU
8/11/2022 12:16:41 PM | Rosetta@home | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
8/11/2022 12:16:41 PM | Rosetta@home | No tasks sent
8/11/2022 12:16:41 PM | Rosetta@home | Message from server: VirtualBox is not installed

8/11/2022 12:21:00 PM | World Community Grid | update requested by user
8/11/2022 12:21:03 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
8/11/2022 12:21:03 PM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
8/11/2022 12:21:05 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
8/11/2022 12:21:05 PM | World Community Grid | You are attached to this project twice.  Please remove projects named World Community Grid, then add http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
8/11/2022 12:21:05 PM | World Community Grid | Project has no tasks available
8/11/2022 12:21:05 PM | World Community Grid | Project requested delay of 121 seconds

This is my daily result, for I don't know how long...weeks?




well, I guess I did get a couple of jobs, last week, and didn't notice.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 11, 2022)

I gave up on wcg and Rosetta for now. Machine just sits idle for days..


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 11, 2022)

I also gave up on Rosetta for now. The only work I ever seem to get are the Python work units. There are just too many errors and issues with the crap work units they are putting out these days.  It takes too much babysitting of my computers to keep Rosetta running, not to mention all of the hard drives that the Pythons have destroyed from all the disc writes.  
 I can wait for WCG to get back up to speed.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2022)

Arjai said:


> IDK, I have 3 boxes running, all W 10, and I haven't had any 'tasks' from WCG or Rosetta, for weeks. So, hopefully, maybe, I will get some of these, so called, 'prettham's' and can actually do stuff. ?
> 
> 8/11/2022 12:16:05 PM | Rosetta@home | Project requested delay of 31 seconds
> 8/11/2022 12:16:40 PM | Rosetta@home | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
> ...


You did complete preethams and you errored out around 20 on both accounts.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I gave up on wcg and Rosetta for now. Machine just sits idle for days..


WCG has been issued only at a 30-40 minute window once a day, start 12:26 UTC. Rosetta, well who knows. Best guess is 3 days after the last big issue so 21:20 UTC on the 15th.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 11, 2022)

I have been getting WCG work units around 7:20 to 7:45 am (central time zone in the US) the past couple of weeks. I was surprised when I got a couple of units around 5:30 pm my time yesterday.


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th August 2022...









Now I think @Arjai is trying to boost the member numbers which is amazing, but you don't need to create multiplies of yourself mate!!    I think you might need to check your setups mate, but congrats for the great score today!!    Nearly 15k, impressive for sure!!   And then @mstenholm steps in....  There's always one ;-)    Amazing mate, utterly amazing...  Surprised Rosetta ever released so many jobs at once!!  

Still just amazing work everyone for bringing a decent day to Rosetta stats for the day...  Hopefully tomorrow will be as good.  Take care everyone, hope to catch you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents, shall we see what Rosetta Pie Stats brings us for the 11th August 2022.....?   Here we go....









Well bit of a let down in a way from yesterdays with so many members able to return some work but it seems that @mstenholm has done it again and pushed past all barriers we have normally seen, so nice one!!     Great work mate, you certainly do seem to catch it right when we need it!!  

Here we go, hoping for some more members tomorrow   I don't believe I'll be one of them sadly   But, hope to see you all there again, take care and hopefully have a nice chilled out day!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2022)

I have zero knowledge why there are now 2 accounts in Rosetta. In fact, I only have one box running it. I think...I will check if my Living Room box is running it also but, either way, it should all be in one account.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 12th August 2022...









Great work to both our members able to get some work today!!   @mstenholm still finding the odd one or two jobs I see  
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow with a few more members putting some points on the table...  I'm not sure I'll be there, but I hope others will be!!   Until till tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2022)

phill said:


> Great work to both our members able to get some work today!!   @mstenholm still finding the odd one or two jobs I see
> I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow with a few more members putting some points on the table...  I'm not sure I'll be there, but I hope others will be!!   Until till tomorrow!!


The next update will show my luck for the 13th - one job! This morning they issued a bunch again and several members got some, @Arjai got a lot (103 in the pipeline (ATM). I seem to restricted to 39% and 85% on my 3900 and 5950 due to ”Fraction of time BOINC is running”. Well it translate to 97 and 200 jobs. Pie…


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

Well here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th August 2022....









Not bad for Rosetta, at least we have managed some more members today!!     Great work guys for catching the units, I hope that you are all doing well and are OK!!  Right on to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

And here we go for todays update for the 14th August 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats out there....







d


EDIT - !!!!

Damn it @xrobwx71 !!!  I missed your milestone yesterday, so here we are....





@xrobwx71 !!  400,000!!!!     

Great day everyone, amazing score from @mstenholm and @Arjai, a positive 12,000+ points there mate!!   

I hope everyone is doing alright and is OK for the day??  Hopefully its been nice and cool from where you are right now     Gotta make a move, last two updates for WCG!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2022)

Well ladies and gents, here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats day for the 15th August 2022....













@mstenholm !!!!  18,000,000 !!!!          

Well what a nice day, great to see someone getting a milestone after so long!!     Well done mate!!  Hopefully get to see you back again soon and so, who will be betting on getting the next milestone??!!   Here's hoping we'll see someone soon enough!!  Still, onwards we go, take care everyone!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 16th August 2022.....









Well another stonking result for @mstenholm today for his contribution, I'm just glad I can see a bit of an increase in my score!!    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK today??    Think I've had a few more work units go back but I believe I did notice some failed ones too so, hopefully they'll be re-sent out at some point  

Take care everyone and massive thanks for the support as always


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

Well here we are at a little later time than planned but what else is new!?!?  The girls are keeping me busy plus a little girls 10 year birthday party is keeping me rather pre-occupied so, bit busy, so 2am not quite what time I was hoping to be putting up results but lets quit moaning and get going 

Here we are with the stats from the 17th August 2022 for Rosetta Pie......









Another amazing day, @mstenholm pushing the boat out again for the team     Noticed I'd had a few failed work units for some reason, but these failed after 20 seconds or so, not sure what was going on there....

Its great to see a few more members able to return the work and more so get new work units!!   Long may it continue....  Best get on with the next update....


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

And here goes for the 18th August 2022 for the Rosetta Pie stats.....









And here we are with a milestone being surpassed by one of our members...





@Arjai !!         

Well done man!!     Hopefully get to see you back again soon!!   

Well here we are with an even better day from @mstenholm and another member has been able to contribute too!!  Outstanding!!  And whilst I'm on the same awesome news, I would love to congratulate and welcome @debs3759 as she's been with us since the 14th August, I'm guessing more so, struggling to get work like the rest of us    Well thank you for thinking of TPU and we look forward to seeing you topping the charts  

Best keep on going, take care everyone and see you all again hopefully tomorrow!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

And here we are again at Rosetta Pie Stats for the 19th August 2022...









And there we go for another outstanding day!!  @mstenholm pushing out some massive numbers there, great to see you @Bow and @xrobwx71 able to get some time and points on the table!   Here's hoping that it can maintain a bit more of a constant state....  Here's hoping!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

And here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th August 2022....










And here we are with a milestone and stoner for the day!!.......





@theboyo2423 ??!!         

Welcome to the TPU team of Rosetta!!    Hope you have a good time and can join the forums for a bit of a chat and to keep tabs on your points    Not had any work I don't think for the last few days for Rosetta so here's hoping we can get some soon  

All the best guys and gals, will catch you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 23, 2022)

Eyy looks like shit ain't broke anymore. Time to get some numbers in.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 23, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Eyy looks like shit ain't broke anymore. Time to get some numbers in.


With jobs on all three machines you stand a good chance


----------



## Toothless (Aug 24, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> With jobs on all three machines you stand a good chance


I'd do four but I forgot to load up the last. Actually forgot two..


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

Well well, here we are for the 21st August 2022 update stats for Rosetta Pie.....









Not a bad day as Rosetta days go...  @Arjai is still trying to double the members contributing with multiple accounts!!     Is there a different log in you have there @Arjai !??

Well done everyone, great support    I've been dry on Rosetta for ages....


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm a little confused with Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd August 2022, because I couldn't see any and I don't believe it ever got updated!?!   If anyone has anything they could send or even post up for the day, I'd be grateful but if not, no biggie!!    Onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 23rd August 2022....









Nice work guys, nice contributions indeed!!     I hope to get this rain out the way and be back crunching for a bit, otherwise been busy with the girls during the day and not even managed to get the PCs on.  Hopefully soon!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 26, 2022)

I am still unsure why it lists me twice. Someday I will look into it but, it is not on the top of my list of things to do. I am just happy that I am actually getting jobs, once in a while!


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th August 2022.....









Great to see some other names on the results today     Hope to see you back again tomorrow ??......


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 25th August 2022.....









Well there we go, another different face today!!    Nice!!  Nice to see you back again @Zachary85 !!  I hope that you're well and things are going OK!      Well here we go for the last few updates...  Time to move over to WCG for those updates...........


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th August 2022.....









Well not a bad day at all considering its Rosetta!!    I think this data is correct as when I first grabbed it, there was no stats....  I'll check again tomorrow obviously and see what the deal is...  
Keep up the great work everyone!!  Thank you all for the contributions and support as always!!


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

Well, well, here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th August 2022.....













@phill!!  

And there we have it!!    We can ignore the stoner today, he don't count    Nice work there @Arjai!!  I hope @mstenholm is doing well and is alright...  I wonder if his luck was out for the moment with grabbing some work??....

Still here we go again and onwards to the next update!!      Take care everyone, hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Well, well, here we go for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th August 2022.....
> 
> View attachment 259769
> 
> ...


Nope, stopped, electricity is killing me. WCG is down to two hours on one machine, OPNG only.


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Nope, stopped, electricity is killing me. WCG is down to two hours on one machine, OPNG only.


I feel your pain mate, its going up by 80% here at the end of next month I think...  52p a unit of electric and 14p a unit for gas I think?.....


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2022)

Here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 28th August 2022......









Well another great day for TPU and Rosetta     Nice work as always everyone, well done for the contributions and the support for TPU!!   Nice to see some more members on the tables, hope we can get a few more on here soon!   

Best get a move on I guess, last update to do, might actually get an early night before work in the morning!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2022)

der' ain't no gat dang jerbs


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2022)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th August 2022......









And here we have a milestone and stoner today........





@Arjai !!         

Great work hitting your next milestone!!   Outstanding work!!   Hope to see you back again soon for another milestone and update!!   Hopefully we can get a few more jobs released so we could actually get a few more team members supporting Rosetta!!   Until the next one.....


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2022)

And here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 30th August 2022.....









Sadly not today is we getting more some more members contributing!!    Maybe tomorrow??    Still there we go, nice work @Arjai     See you all for the next one!!


----------



## Toothless (Sep 1, 2022)

Would we want to take into account their alpha testing too? https://ralph.bakerlab.org/


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

Toothless said:


> der' ain't no gat dang jerbs


I wonder if its because of this.....??



Toothless said:


> Would we want to take into account their alpha testing too? https://ralph.bakerlab.org/


I've not had any Rosetta jobs for a while, but then it seems no one else has...  

According to the link you mentioned @Toothless, there's no jobs there either....??


----------



## Toothless (Sep 1, 2022)

phill said:


> I wonder if its because of this.....??
> 
> 
> I've not had any Rosetta jobs for a while, but then it seems no one else has...
> ...


They claim there is like, 62k jobs for Rosetta yet I'm not getting any. 





Well, fine UW, don't take my processing. WCG will just know the sweet caress of my cpu threads, holding their WUs gently.


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

Well normally I'd put up some Rosetta Pie Stats at this point in time, but sadly for the 31st August 2022....  There's none!!     So I can't really do that...

I've not had any jobs today downloaded on the PC either, not had much running at all day, sun hasn't been out to play sadly


----------



## Toothless (Sep 2, 2022)

I've got WCG and Rosetta on for tasks, so if one keeps not getting anything (I smell you, UW) then I still got something going. 5950x nabbed three Rosetta WUs before I left home.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

Hellllllooooooo everyone     Rosetta Pie Stats update coming in for you    Here we are with the 1st September 2022's results for the day.....









Well that's the update, such a shame it still seems such luck if you get some work units or not...  @Arjai did you have many Rosetta units download??  At least I suppose WCG is back up and running a little more like it now....

Nice work @Arjai and thank you for keeping us going!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 3, 2022)

I got a bunch of work, both WCG and Rosetta, then my ISP shut me down for 36-39 hours, or so. Meanwhile BOINC was doing it's thing, and then I woke up and my router was all the right color! Hence the massive dump/ amount of jobs sent in.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

Here we go again everyone for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd September 2022.....










And that's that for Rosetta!!   I'm not sure what is going on over there, but they really need to sort those servers out and get the work out to people!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK  Take it easy everyone!!  

@Arjai ain't a problem to have a dump of points every now and again    I hope all is going well!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

And whilst I'd normally put up some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd September 2022, I'm going to find it very difficult today since no results been returned at all   Such a pain      Hopefully tomorrow everyone!!   Hope you are all having a good weekend!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2022)

Well it seems much like yesterdays update, today's is no better for the 4th September 2022 for Rosetta, no results returned at all for TPU    Has anyone been able to grab any work today??  ........   Or do I expect a tumble weed....??


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2022)

Well what can I say??  No points for the 5th September 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats either     It says there's 33,000+ work units out there but I've not had anything for a long time    If I don't se any points come back from Rosetta soon, I'll stop posting in the thread and then post when someone is lucky enough to actually get some work to report back!    It sucks but just saves me a little time 

Hope you are all doing well!  Maybe see someone tomorrow??.....


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Well here we go for the updates for Rosetta as I'm catching up....  Nothing for the 6th September 2022 sadly


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

And nothing again for the 7th September 2022 either.....


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

But, it seems that two lucky souls had managed to get some work for the 8th September 2022 for Rosetta Pie, so lets get on with those stat updates.....









I'm surprised I managed to get any work units but I'm just running Rosetta on two 3900X's for the foreseeable future...  I didn't see the point in having it on all of the PCs, to many to make sure that I'm getting the work units back in time, when you get them I mean....  So hopefully work will be coming back now for Rosetta??.....  Watch this space everyone!!  Hope you are all OK and doing well    Tis the weekend everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

Sadly again for the 9th September 2022, Rosetta Pie has nothing to update   Has anyone noticed any Rosetta downloads on their systems today??......

Hope everyone is well and doing OK    Hopefully some better news tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

Sadly another dull update for Rosetta Pie Stats, for the 10th September 2022, nothing again


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

Another sad and disappointing result for Rosetta Pie Stats, 111st September 2022, empty once more!!     Has anyone had any signs of life from Rosetta at all??  I think if I recall correctly, this afternoon at some point, there was about 2000 or so work units out for Rosetta but I've not had any  

Well, here we are right now with the job status....





@Toothless mentioned a server move I think a few days ago??  Maybe this is it...??


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2022)

phill said:


> Another sad and disappointing result for Rosetta Pie Stats, 111st September 2022, empty once more!!     Has anyone had any signs of life from Rosetta at all??  I think if I recall correctly, this afternoon at some point, there was about 2000 or so work units out for Rosetta but I've not had any
> 
> Well, here we are right now with the job status....
> 
> ...


Rosetta should be different from WCG. BOINC just handles giving and taking the work units.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Rosetta should be different from WCG. BOINC just handles giving and taking the work units.


I did put them in separate threads for that reason...  I'm half tempted to give it up with the hassles...  WCG isn't going too badly but at least you can gain some work.  Yesterday there was no work being sent out but a few thousand work units still out there.

This is how it is at the moment - 






So no idea when we might actually receive anything..  I'll keep checking on the stats but if nothing gets returned after a few days again, I'll stop reporting on it until there is something to report    I don't wish to waste peoples time with it


----------



## Zachary85 (Sep 13, 2022)

Even the last available Pythons are now down to zero. The Pythons have had 5K available for months. There are currently no work units for down load for either Rosetta 4 or the Pythons.


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Again nothing for today for Rosetta Pie stats sadly for the 12th September 2022...  Although I'm curious how more work as been pushed out since there's more in progress than there was yesterday??   People not turning on their machines??....





Seems a little odd to me but what do I know   Until tomorrow everyone!!  Take care and hope to see you soon!


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2022)

Maybe I should see if I can get a hold of someone there.


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Maybe I should see if I can get a hold of someone there.


Give 'em hell!!     Although I don't see much on the site for go here for a question or contact us lol


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Well as it seems to becoming the normal for Rosetta to not give the team any work and our stats for the 13th September are no different sadly to yesterdays  





Not sure what's happening there....


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2022)

Sadly again everyone, nothing for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th September 2022... 





If anyone notices they have a few work units, please let us know!!    I think I did see a few today on one of my 3900X rigs but I must have been dreaming!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2022)

Well, lets do a quick update for the day shall we??  It seems little old me was able to get some work units from somewhere and get some points recorded for TPU..  Goodness knows how that happened but hey, here we go 

Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th September 2022....









And there we go..  No idea they had finished but glad they did...  Haven't seen anything on the site about possibly getting some more work units out yet so, here we go for waiting till someone else grabs some work!!   I do hope everyone is doing well and is OK..  Hopefully get to see some more members and people in here soon...  Take care everyone, all the best!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

Well it seems that today Rosetta Pie Stats won't be a thing for 16th September 2022...  Shame 





I'm not sure what the issue is.....


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

And here we go again, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th September 2022...  





Nadda for us    Has anyone got any work for Rosetta or have they stopped the project at all?  I'd not blame anyone for doing so if that was the case....

Take care everyone, hopefully see some work from someone soon


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2022)

Well sadly again another day without any Rosetta Pie Stats for the 18th September 2022....   Below just for reference...


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

Well everyone, we managed to get some points on the board today, so bonus for us...  Shame that the stats didn't really do much for us though...





Still, here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th September 2022....









Nothing to see here, please disperse!!      

Hope everyone is doing well and is OK today, hope everyone having a good day and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Hopefully there'll be one of course!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

Well sadly there's nothing to update for the 20th September 2022 for Rosetta Pie stats....





   Hopefully soon??


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

And here we are with some actual stats for the 21st September 2022 for Rosetta Pie stats









Well there we go, @xrobwx71 managed to get some work and some nice points!!    Ah, if only we could all get these points everyday, we'd be flying along!!  Oh Rosetta, what you doing to us!    Take care everyone and massive thanks for all your support and help with this troublesome work unit!!  Take care and see you tomorrow for another update I hope!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2022)

Sadly nothing again for the 22nd September 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats everyone  






Hope to see everyone again in a few days, weekend away but I'll be doing my best to grab the stats whilst I'm away if the signal is good!  Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Apologies everyone, Rosetta Pie for the 23rd September 2022 has no points at all


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Apologies everyone, Rosetta Pie for the 24th September 2022 has no points at all


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Apologies everyone, Rosetta Pie for the 25th September 2022 has no points at all


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Well here we have some numbers today...  Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th September 2022.......









No milestones or stoners today but a load of work has been released, has anyone/everyone, got hold of some??









Here's some work units for everyone!!  Hope to see you back tomorrow with some points if possible!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th September 2022....









Not a bad turn out for today, thanks @mstenholm for getting some results back for us!!   
Onwards we go to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

And here tis the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th September 2022....









Well we can ignore this numpty and move on for the next update     I hope everyone is doing well and everything is OK??  Take care everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the 29th September 2022......









Well it seems Rosetta starts working everytime WCG has a fit.....   Wonder how long this will last!   Great to see some points coming in for the team though, so well done and thank you to anyone getting work!! 

Still kinda short on the server side of things...


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 30th September 2022......









Great work guys!!  That's some lovely contributions there!!   Outstanding!! Hopefully be as good in tomorrows update!!      

Can see why the rest of the team is a little short in work....


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here comes the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 1st October 2022!!









Not that bad for Rosetta but nice to see points going on the board regardless!!      Great work everyone!!   Hopefully we'll see a few more points tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we are for the 2nd October 2022 for our Rosetta Pie Stats update......









So glad I've been able to get a few work units in and get some points on the board....  Takes long enough!!   Great job everyone!!  

May there might be a few more around tomorrow, seems to have a few work units free for the moment.....


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 3rd October 2022.....









Nice to see you, nice!!     Great stuff again everyone, glad we have some points going up, doing very well!!     Hoping everyone is doing alright??  

Everyone been dished out a few more jobs today??.....


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 4th October 2022!!









Sadly no milestones today but hopefully when they can get a few more work units out to us all then that might change!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you back tomorrow!!  





Seemed to be a little low yesterday for the jobs going out...  Hopefully will improve!!


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

Here goes for the 5th October 2022 for our Rosetta Pie Stats update!! 









And there we have another day, it seems that there seems to be a few jobs ready to go out at the moment....





If anyone is interested mind you   Take care everyone, hopefully will get to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Here we go again everyone for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th October 2022....









Nice to see two people on the list today!!    Nice one @Arjai for catching some work units/points there!!  I hope they are sending out some more work, think I might have not got any newer ones after this batch today sadly....





It seems there's a few rattling about.....


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

And here goes for the 7th October 2022 for our Rosetta Pie Stats update.....









Damn shame, I never got any extras as did no one else....  Bummer...  Hopefully tomorrow!!  There seemed to be a few left in the queue to go out so here's hoping for tomorrow to be a better day!





We can always dream and hope!     Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Take care everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 8, 2022)

I have 72 units stuck waiting for validation. Plenty of work in my queue to keep me going for a few days. Looks like 702,207 work units are waiting for validation at the moment.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2022)

I don't have time to check my other 2 boxes currently crunching but, my daily has some Open Pandemics and probably 60, or more, Rosetta jobs.


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th October 2022.....









Nice one guys!   Glad to be getting some work but I think for Rosetta there's loads of work out there so if anyone is wishing to knock out a few Rosetta jobs, feel free to download now!!   Surprised its working for so long to be honest! lol

I'd love to add in the daily data sheet for what's outstanding but it seems Excel has had a fit and Rosetta tab for some reason has lost all the data and formatting in the sheet...  Grr.......  It seems if you shut down the PC with Excel open and it needs saving it seems to have a fit and then loose your data in the spreadsheet...  Got no idea why its been doing that but...  Damn Windows 11.....


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

And here we go for for the 9th October 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats ..................









Nice one guys, some points on the board better than nout for sure!!    I've been doing some work units last few days, but I'm not sure I've been getting credit for them just yet...  Will have to keep an eye on that one, same goes for yourselves too, make sure your getting the points!!  

Take care everyone, all the best to you and hopefully see you back again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 10th October 2022 ........









Nice one everyone, but not sure why the points are so bad??    Noticed that all the results for Rosetta last few days have been giving some pretty hopeless points, so for the moment I've stopped getting work from Rosetta...  I had 3 WCG work units from a list full of Rosetta work units...  Not sure what was going on there but hopefully now its a little more sorted..  Will give it a day to sort itself out...  

Has anyone else noticed the lack of reward points coming through from Rosetta??...
Here goes for the next update......


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

And here we go for the 11th October 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats......









I am wondering if there will be another mass of points again soon ....  Great work everyone, really great results today for Rosetta!!  Here's hoping it'll carry on for a while!! Hope everyone is doing well and is alright today??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

And here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th October 2022.....









I think they finally caught up with the points again!!     And not only that level of awesomeness.....





@James !!        
@xrobwx71 !!  

I'll have to have a bit of a hunt I think for James's forum log on but congrats to you both!!  @Arjai looks like he's trying to get twice as many milestones as everyone else!!      Hope to see you back again tomorrow, I'll be putting both my rigs back to Rosetta work now I can see the points!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

Here goes with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 13th October 2022!!









And now for the milestones and stoner today!!





@Arjai !!           

Well done man!!     Hope to see you back again soon enough with some more updates!!  
Great work today everyone, @Arjai I'd take a look at your rigs again as I think you might have signed in to different accounts or something!!     Great contribution thou!!  All the best everyone, bit of a quick update today, got to get a move on!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

Here we go guys and gals, a few updates for the last few days....  Apologies I've not been around much...  Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 14th October 2022....









Well done everyone!!  Getting some good results on the board for once!!  It seems that Rosetta has a little work in reserve for us....





Here's hoping we can keep some!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 15th October 2022.....










We are doing real well everyone, well done for the support and contributions!!   It seem's @Arjai still managing it with his two accounts, hopefully he'll be able to get those put right !! Take it easy everyone!!  





It looks like there was still a few jobs out there for anyone interested     Stellar work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 16th October 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update!!









Great support everyone, doing very well indeed!!   
It seems like we are slowly getting into that reserve of work but 





Keep on crunching!!     Great effort everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 17th October 2022!!









And today, the stoners and milestones!!.......





@Arjai !!           

Great work from @Arjai again hitting the 250,000 milestone marker!!  Well done indeed man!!   Hopefully you can get the log in's sorted on your crunchers otherwise, you'll be lower on points on the main 'account' than you 'should' be   
Great work today everyone, gunning along nicely!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 18th October 2022!!









Another outstanding score again everyone!!  Well fricking done!!    Nearly 80,000 points is an incredible contribution from our little team!!   Brilliant work everyone, hopefully, come back tomorrow and we'll have a few more points with some luck!!  

     

Until we meet again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

And here we are for another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th October 2022!!









And there we are again, over the hill and far away, 82,000+ points for the day, amazing work everyone!!     Still seeing @Arjai smashing the points out on both of his log in's, hopefully he'll be online at some point and see what's going on  

Great work everyone, really great day today!!  Please do keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th October 2022!!!!









Amazing work everyone, well done!!     Seems like Rosetta is definitely getting sorted out for a change!!  Nice to see!!   





Hope everyone is doing well and are OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 21st October 2022!!!!









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day!!!





@Arjai !!               

Well done @Arjai for hitting your next milestone!!  Here's hoping we can see a few more people making it to theirs also!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is having a good day!!   Take care everyone and hopefully see you back here again soon!!  

It seems they are pushing out the work units as well!!  





Here's hoping we can get a few of these for everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here comes the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd October 2022!!









Not bad at all everyone, @Toothless kicking bottom there today, so well done to you!!    Glad we have a few more members contributing to our Rosetta Team, its very awesome!!
It seems we have a few more work units to get through today.....





Best get to it I guess!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we go for the last and final update for Rosetta today, the stats for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 23rd October 2022!!









Great work again everyone, I still think someone needs to have a word in @Arjai's ear about his two accounts he's putting in to!!    Arjai, you need to try and pick on account!!  

We seem to have plenty of work to get on with so, here's hoping that it will help out for us later!!





It's a shame the sun isn't much out today and there's just cloud everywhere I see     All the best everyone, hope to see you soon for another update!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2022)

OK so, I think I have narrowed it down, as far as having 2 separate logins here. I believe it is either my Gray machine or Orange that is the issue. So, Thu or Fri, this week, I am going to dive in. My hunch is that my original account, the one with all the points, is the Gray machine, and somehow I got it wrong, here on my Orange machine. But, it is a task for another day, I am now off to work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Arjai said:


> OK so, I think I have narrowed it down, as far as having 2 separate logins here. I believe it is either my Gray machine or Orange that is the issue. So, Thu or Fri, this week, I am going to dive in. My hunch is that my original account, the one with all the points, is the Gray machine, and somehow I got it wrong, here on my Orange machine. But, it is a task for another day, I am now off to work!!


Good work mate!!  Hope to see you with a bigger score soon then??


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

Here we are again guys and gals for another update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 24th October 2022!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Toothless !!                

Well done to our stoner today and the team as well    Great day everyone, I hope to get a few points in tomorrow but we'll see how the weather is going cos I'm not sure its great at the moment  

Take care everyone and thank you for the continued support!!  It does seem however, that Rosetta are pushing out some more work units for everyone, which is great news!!





Lets see how this lot fairs!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2022)

Arjai said:


> OK so, I think I have narrowed it down, as far as having 2 separate logins here. I believe it is either my Gray machine or Orange that is the issue. So, Thu or Fri, this week, I am going to dive in. My hunch is that my original account, the one with all the points, is the Gray machine, and somehow I got it wrong, here on my Orange machine. But, it is a task for another day, I am now off to work!!


Update 10/25:
OK so, I now have 2 Cross Project ID's. One is the same ID as WCG. The other has my Gray AND White boxes. As of now, I know I have 2 WCG acct. sign in and passwords( a couple years ago I forgot my stuff and did that but, aside from the weird User Name change in WCG stats, I managed to get them all on the same ID) but that doesn't really make sense to me. I am unsure about Rosetta Stone's website, I will go down that rabbit hole, another time. I have had enough of the digging for today.
P.S. I posted on BOINC Forums in the Rosetta Project thread...https://boinc.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=14820


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

I think when you log in to the accounts, it'll show up when it downloads the account, it should show up with the points and you should be able to figure out which account is which?   Its how I stumbled across knowing that I made a mistake when I signed up for Rosetta and I had two accounts     I hope that helps man


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Here we go guys and gals for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 25th October 2022!!









Well done everyone, great work today!!     Hopefully with the changes @Arjai has made his two accounts will now become one!!  Smashing output from @Toothless today, outstanding mate!!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Here we go everyone for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 26th October 2022....









Great work everyone, doing brilliant as always!!     I hope everyone is doing well and OK??
It looks like the left over work units might be a little short lived after all....





What next I wonder??


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

And here comes the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 27th October 2022....









Yep, sure looks like a little slow down to me sadly but never mind...  We'll see what tomorrow brings!!
As since we have a bit of knowledge here.....





Hopefully we'll see a few more work units soon!!   Take care everyone and hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Well, here we are again everyone!!  Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 28th October 2022!!









Sadly not seeing many work units being downloaded from the server stats as there's none to send out!!  Another dry spell coming up I think for Rosetta....





Never mind    Always WCG to help us keep busy I hope!!    Thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Well here we are for a quiet update for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 29th October 2022....









As I said quiet with just one member hitting the leader boards today, hopefully tomorrow might help us get maybe two??  It seems that the Rosetta work units are getting a little short to come by at the moment so here's hoping they can sort that out soon enough..





Yeah, might be a little while before we see 5 or 6 or more users hitting our leader boards   Take care everyone and hope you're all having a great weekend!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th October 2022!!









Sadly no milestones today and not many members on the table but the lack of work coming out the server is a little bit of an issue...  





Here's hoping we can have a few work units for everyone soon enough!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here we are for the 31st October 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats update!!









Great numbers today everyone, great work indeed!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??  Sadly still no more jobs lined up....





Hopefully soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st November 2022!!









Not sure where I might have earned 90 points anywhere but still!!  

Still no change with the server stats I'm afraid....





I don't know if its just me or not, but I've noticed for the last few days that I've not returned any Rosetta results and I finally figured out why or what was at least happening...   Normally when I shut the cruncher down, I exit Boinc and shut down the machine when the CPU hits idle temp..  But I noticed this.....





So before exit and shut down....  And then when I reboot the PC afterwards....






It's back to 0%, its basically not saved an ounce of CPU time on any of the work units for Rosetta at all.  Now this is a bit of a problem for those not leaving machines on 24/7, but is anyone else noticing this??  I've cancelled the Rosetta work for the moment and what with the weather here as it is I'm not sure I'll be getting much crunching done at all but I'll do my best


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the last update for the day, the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 1st November 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 268334
> 
> ...


I think that it related to the deadlines. You were past deadline before the reboot which is OK as long as you complete the jobs and the wingman doesn’t return the job before you do. Normally you shouldn’t be able to start the job if you have passed the deadline but honestly I haven’t tried to do that myself. The log say that the jobs haven’t been returned before deadline which of course is correct.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

I think this is the problem with the Rosetta work @mstenholm, only 3 days to do them and if there's no sun, hardly anything gets turned on at the moment.  It's a real pain in the butt as I'd like to get the work but I can't do it with the times that the PCs are on for.  

Happened a few times now, so I'll just stop until I can get some jobs I might be able to do.  I would love for them to extend the time with these work units, would make much more sense...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2022)

phill said:


> I think this is the problem with the Rosetta work @mstenholm, only 3 days to do them and if there's no sun, hardly anything gets turned on at the moment.  It's a real pain in the butt as I'd like to get the work but I can't do it with the times that the PCs are on for.
> 
> Happened a few times now, so I'll just stop until I can get some jobs I might be able to do.  I would love for them to extend the time with these work units, would make much more sense...


@phill you know that you can adjust the run time for the jobs to 2 or 4 hours right? Adjustable run time


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> @phill you know that you can adjust the run time for the jobs to 2 or 4 hours right? Adjustable run time


I need to log in but I'm on it @mstenholm !!  Thank you 

EDIT - Logged in and I'm presuming you mean here mate?





Now changed!





Hopefully that'll do?


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd November 2022!!









Nice one guys!!  Someone's getting some points there!  Here's hoping we can get a few more members getting some more rosetta work so we can bump up the scores a little   According to the server stats that might be a bit of a problem but I'm not sure....





Keep up the great work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Am so sorry guys for the lack of updates last few days, got to see my eldest daughter for the first time in 3 months the weekend and have just about got some time to update everything now, so I'll get things sorted today    Massive apologies for being crap!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Right guys and gals here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats updates for the missing days...  

But since Rosetta hasn't been sending out any work units, we seem to have no data for .........  3rd November 2022, 4th November 2022 and 5th November 2022....  Here we are for the next update though....


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Here's the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th November 2022!!









Well we got something going on the score board for the 6th November 2022 which is a great sight to see     Now on to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

And then sadly for the 7th November 2022, there was no data for then for Rosetta Pie either...  Rosetta isn't having a good day I don't think but there we go...  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK.  Here goes for another completed update, now for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

And sadly no change for our Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th November 2022 either....  





Here's hoping they can release a few work units soon!!  
As always everyone, thank you for the continued support!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

Sadly it still seems that Rosetta is out for the moment, no stats been put up for the last two days, so for the 9th and 10th November 2022 I'm afraid there's no stats 





Here's hoping we can gain some work units for the team soon enough   Thanks everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow for hopefully another update


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

Well sadly again, nothing from our Rosetta Pie team for the 11th November 2022... 





Here's hoping everyone we can get some work through soon enough    Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another hopeful update


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2022)

Here we go for some Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 12th November 2022....



We





And since we have a new member to our small but amazing Rosetta Team, we have a Milestone to announce!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!        

Well done and welcome to our team @dont whant to set it"' !!  We hope you have a good time here and if there's anything you need, just put up a message here, we'll do our best!!
Well best get on with the next few updates, take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

Apologies everyone, sadly no Rosetta Pie Stats for the 13th November 2022...  Sadly none of the team has managed to get any work units today but according to the server stats I don't think any have been sent out??....





Here's hoping we can get some work in for tomorrow    Take it easy guys!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2022)

Sadly another nill point day for our Rosetta team..  No stats today for the 14th November 2022 everyone 





Hopefully we'll see some work units coming out soon for us to grab!!  Massive thanks to everyone as always!!  See you in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

Well everyone, stats for Rosetta Pie haven't been doing anything for the last couple of days - 15th and 16th November 2022...  I don't know how long it will continue but hopefully for not long...





I'm not sure when they are thinking of releasing more jobs, but we ain't going to go far without some sadly...  Until next time....


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

Sadly another day and still no results from Rosetta stats so for the 17th November 2022, null points 





Sigh


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Nothing for the 18th November 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats but we do have a step forward......


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Here we go for a mini update I guess for the 19th November 2022 for Rosetta Pie.....









Well there we go, a bit of an update, hopefully its a small taste of things to come!!     Great work for points!!  Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2022)

Well we have a slight update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th November 2022...  Not sure its worth it but!!.....









Like I said....  Was it worth it?!?!  Probably not!!    Anyways, here we go for the day and hopefully get to see you all again soon with a little more production than this!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st November 2022..  









Not a bad day from Rosetta, bit of a step in the right direction, lets hope it continues!!    Take care everyone hope to see you again soon!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2022)

Sadly today, no updates for Rosetta Pie for the 22nd November 2022....  I did see however one of my crunchers have a few work units, so did anyone else notice any downloaded and being worked on??  Maybe tomorrow we might have a few points on the board 

See you then with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

Well here we are for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 23rd November 2022.....









Well what do you know, we have some members with some points!!   Outstanding!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Hopefully, we'll see each other again tomorrow for another update for Rosetta with some more points...  Here's hoping...     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 24th November 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@James ??!!              

Well done to our stoner for the day, I don't think we have James in our forum members so if I'm missing something or someone knows, please let me know   
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today, take care and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2022)

Sadly it seems that Rosetta never wished us to have any points for the 25th November 2022....  Here's hoping tomorrow might be better and different to today!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2022)

Sadly Rosetta Pie Stats for the 26th November 2022, null points    Maybe some tomorrow??    All the best guys and gals


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

Sadly it seems that Rosetta Pie for the 27th November 2022 didn't wish for us to have any update so sadly no points for team TPU today


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

Sadly another day without any stats for the 28th November 2022 for Rosetta Pie   Sorry guys and gals....


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2022)

Well here we are with a surprising Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th November 2022.....










Like I said, an interesting update!!     I was kinda wondering if it was worth putting up but I thought nope, someone else has managed to get some points, we must shout about it since the lack of points coming from Rosetta is a nightmare as there's not many work units been sent out...  I did notice I had a few on one of my crunchers today but I'm not sure if I returned any results because I've not had them on long today...  Weather has been pants to say the least!!  

Anyways, take care everyone, be great to see you again soon with a few members getting some good results!!  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2022)

Here we go for a bit of a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 30th November 2022!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day........





@Arjai !!      

Well done @Arjai for hitting your milestone, well done!!   We hope to see you back again for another update    Hope everyone is doing well and OK, catch you back soon enough!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2022)

Sadly for the 1st December 2022, it seems that Rosetta Pie didn't have any stats for us again...  Shame    It seems there's loads in the 'tank' so here's hoping that the next few days might be busy for our Rosetta Pie Team   





Hope we get to see you all again soon enough!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 2nd December 2022!!









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Zachary85 !!           

Well done to our lone stoner today but also, congrats to everyone being able to contribute today as well     Great stuff!!!   Got 6 members today instead of 1 or 0 so what a definite step forward!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK...   Hopefully we can carry on this tomorrow for another update!  See you then hopefully!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

Here we are for some Rosetta Pie Stats for the 3rd December 2022!!









Another great day again today for Rosetta, definitely got some work units to get through for Rosetta which is great to see and hello again @mstenholm !!  I hope that you are doing well and are OK??!

Great work everyone, pushing TPU forward a little more again


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

It seems for the 4th December 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats, Rosetta forgot to send us some work to do!!  Sadly no points for us today 

BUT, it seems after a refresh of screen (again) we have something......









So after all that we DID have some points!!    Thank god for that....

Great job everyone!!  Hope everyone has had a good day today...  Take care and hope to see you in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2022)

Well here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 5th December 2022!!









And here we are for the Milestones and Stoners for the day!!





@Arjai !!             

Great work man!!    I hope that everyone is having a good day today??  Great work from everyone for the TPU contribution, Rosetta is a quite a fickle thing... lol  

Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update for the team then, take care everyone and see you then!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we goes for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th December 2022!!









Great work everyone     I've been trying to get my Rosetta cruncher online every other day, so hopefully we'll be able to get some more points from me soon!  I wish I knew why it took over the program so as if I leave the two together (Rosetta and WCG) WCG doesn't get a look in and Rosetta seems to get all the run time..  Will have a setting I've missed somewhere I'm sure!! 

Hopefully see you all and more back tomorrow     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 8, 2022)

I give each of them 50% of the Resources and both run fine.


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2022)

Here we go with the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th December 2022.......









Nice work everyone!  It seems that Rosetta is running lower of the spare jobs I think so hopefully everyone has a few more each to crunch away so tomorrow will have some points to put up too!!     Here we go though evevyone, great work as always


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2022)

Arjai said:


> I give each of them 50% of the Resources and both run fine.


I take it you've done this in the perferences @Arjai but I don't remember seeing anything there that would allow both projects to run side by side on 50% of the CPU that you use..  Could you share a screen grab at all please?


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

Well here we go for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 8th December 2022......









And here we go for another day for a bit of Rosetta    Nice work everyone, I was hoping for more people to join the teams contributions today, namely myself but there we go...  Hopefully tomorrow maybe??  
Nice job everyone, keep up the great work     See you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 9th December 2022!!









Nice work everyone, shame I don't think my points came through as I was hoping   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Enjoy the weekend, they go past far too quickly!!  Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 10th December 2022!!









Great work for today everyone, wow there's some nice scores there today!!      Hopefully we'll continue with the good points whilst there are some Rosetta work units to be distributed  

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!!   Its cold here in the UK so hopefully the PCs are helping with the heat issues  

Take care everyone, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2022)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 11th December 2022 update!!









Great work everyone, really great day today     Hopefully get to see you all do it again tomorrow for another good update for our Rosetta Stats 

Take care everyone, hope you are all well and OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2022)

Well there we go for another day of Rosetta Pie Stats for the 12th December 2022!!









Another good day everyone for Rosetta, great job!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Hopefully everyone has had a good day    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!   Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

And here we are again with another Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 13th December 2022!!









Sadly not a massive showing or contribution today but still, better than zero    I know the work units aren't so available at the moment so here's hoping we can see a load more coming out the servers soon enough    We can only do work that we have so.....  Can't expect miracles!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and are OK!!   Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2022)

Well here we go again with a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 14th December 2022....









And there we are for another Rosetta update, sadly not quite what I think all of us was hoping for but....  Still numbers on the board for TPU    I hope that we can gain some more points soon    Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

Sadly everyone, still no Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 15th December 2022....  I'm guessing no one has caught the few work units that are out and about now...  





Hopefully we can grab one or two of this little lot!!   All the best everyone, hope you have had a good day!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

Here we are with the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 16th December 2022....









Nice work everyone, it seems we caught some points yesterday     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow hopefully with a few more members kicking out some more points as well!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

And here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 17th December 2022!!









Well done today everyone, we've increased our points and we have another member crunching too!!   
Win win I think!!     Take care everyone and hopefully we'll see you again soon for the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2022)

Well here we are again for a Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 18th December 2022!!









Another very good day today with a big thanks to our @Toothless for his contribution!   Outstanding sir!!    As well as James as well producing another massive amount of points there!!    I do hope everyone is doing alright and is OK...  With some luck tomorrow, we'll be seeing the same amount of contributions again!!  Maybe this time with a few more people too??  

Take care everyone, hope you've all had/having a good Monday!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 19th December 2022!!









Great work everyone!!  @Toothless there giving it an awesome show today!!     And James in second place again, outstanding!!    Everyone has done amazing work today for TPU, thank you so much for the support!

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Time to get moving on through the updates and can rest again for the day


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

Here we go for the Rosetta Pie Stats for the 20th December 2022!!









Great day everyone     Rosetta's stored work has dried up which is amazing considering there was over 6 million work units there, so guessing someone has had a large download not to mention work load!!!!
Great work everyone, I hope we all see you again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

And here we are for another update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 21st December 2022!!









Great stuff everyone!!     Points on the board for Rosetta is always a great thing and with limited amounts of work, we done did good!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Time to crack on with a few more updates for today !!  Hopefully see you there all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here we go for our fast round up for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 22nd December 2022!!










Great work @Toothless for getting some points on the board    I hope that they are able to release some more jobs soon enough!!  





It seems the numbers have changed a little!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here we go for the 23rd December 2022 update for FAH Pie Stats!!









Another average Rosetta day sadly, here's hoping they can release some extra work sooner rather than later!!





Doesn't look like there's masses out there so, here's hoping we can capture some of that    Take care everyone, I hope that you are all right!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 24th December 2022!!









Not too bad a day but I'm thinking I was very lucky!!  All work has been returned now, so I'm guessing we'll be waiting about the place until we can get some more Rosetta Pie work   





Hope everyone has had a great Christmas Eve, I hope you all take care and we will all see each other for the net one!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

Sadly we have no points for the 25th December 2022 for Rosetta Pie Stats


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

But we do have some for the 26th December 2022 for the Rosetta Pie Stats!!









Well points are on the board which is always a good thing!   Hopefully tomorrow we'll have another member or two putting some points up and grabbing some of that pie!!     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

Not a massive update for Rosetta Pie Stats again but here we are with another for the 27th December 2022!!









As mentioned, fairly small update but never the less, an update    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK?  It doesn't seem that Rosetta has much happening with it for the moment, but maybe things might change?? 





See you soon all!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2022)

Sadly today, Rosetta Pie Stats for the 28th December 2022 was empty for TPU    Sadly no points at all  





Hopefully tomorrow there'll be a few jobs we can sniper


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2022)

Again sadly we seem to have zero points for our Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 29th December 2022.. 





It doesn't look so different from yesterdays stats but maybe they are winding down for the end of the year as well??...  Who knows!!   Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2022)

Sadly nothing again for our Rosetta Pie Stats team for the 30th December 2022....  





Not sure what is going on here but there we go...  Here's hoping for a better 2023!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2023)

Sadly another day without any points for our Rosetta team for the 31st December 2022....





Sadly not a massive amount of change here..  I'll stop reporting on this team until we have some more points and then as its a new year, I'll just update it when I have some data to be able to do so    I think it might be a little daft updating it everyday when there's no change    Here's hoping Rosetta comes back soon enough 

I hope everyone has a great 2023, its been amazing to see our little Rosetta team growing and getting some great updates...  Here's hoping 2023 we'll be able to more often


----------



## phill (Saturday at 2:42 PM)

Well you'd never bloody believe me if I said, so I thought I'd get some screen shots and pictures, but here we are for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 6th January 2023!!  









Not sure why I add in that second bit above when there's only one member contributing but there we go!!   Nice work there from @xrobwx71 !!   Wonder when you started getting the Rosetta work units through??  Great for us though, here's hoping we can get a few more people contributing as well!!  

Great stuff, lets hope things improve for our Rosetta team members!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Take care and catch you up again in the next one!!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Saturday at 2:49 PM)

I updated 1st then, reset the rosetta project in the manager. I noticed work going on but nothing seemed to be uploading.


----------



## phill (Sunday at 10:11 PM)

Well here we are again for the Rosetta Pie Stats update for the 7th January 2023!!  









And as I was stupid and missed it yesterday, here we have a slightly late update for our Rosetta Pie Milestones and Stoners....





@xrobwx71 !!     

Well there we are, finally got that one right  
Great work from our @xrobwx71 !!  Wonder if anyone else was able to catch a few Rosetta work units!  Here's hoping we can get a few more members around here at some point    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK    Take care everyone, hope to see you all in the next one!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 12:48 AM)

One very quick update for Rosetta Pie Stats for the 8th January 2023!!





And that will do !!      Sadly there's nothing much else to add to Rosetta for the moment, so we'll leave it there...  
I hear the guys a dumb ass as he forgets milestones and all sorts...  Waste of space and time.....    (I'll have to have words with the boss!!)  

Take care everyone, I hope you are all OK!!


----------

